# What are you selling?



## zylon

I thought there was a thread on this topic already,
but I couldn't find it.

Today I sold _Penn West Petroleum_ (PWT) +38% total return.

Only had a small position and sold all; will be looking to
buy back if there is a significant correction.

PWT closed 25.36


----------



## Greyhound86

Sold my DBA April 32 calls for $1.90 and replaced with the April 34 calls at $.95

Still optimistic that grain commodities will continue to rise but decided to take some profits and reduce the amount I have at risk. 

Sold my Winstar shares @6.48 after hearing about the change in Presidents in Tunisia. I may regret this as the company might be announcing some great drill results soon. The shares traded as low as 5.60 today (down from 6.60) but closed at 6.00.


----------



## MikeT

Sold the remainder of my abx in the first trading week of the year.


----------



## zylon

*TransAlta (TA)*

Sold all my TransAlta

6% capital loss offset by 5% dividends collected

will deploy proceeds into materials/mining, but probably not today


----------



## Guest

zylon said:


> I thought there was a thread on this topic already,
> but I couldn't find it.
> 
> Today I sold _Penn West Petroleum_ (PWT) +38% total return.
> 
> Only had a small position and sold all; will be looking to
> buy back if there is a significant correction.
> 
> PWT closed 25.36


I've sold all and won't be buying again until the TSX is down to 12K or less ... say in a month or two


----------



## HaroldCrump

I sold all my TransAlta as well, as discussed in another thread.
Return was annualized 15.96% including dividends.

Currently, looking to cash out of HSE.
Still need it to go a little higher.
If not, I'll wait it out a little longer.


----------



## humble_pie

i did sell GMP the investment banker today after a stellar run. I'll be looking to get back in as long-term i feel it's an excellent company ... unless the market tanks bigtime, because in such a scenario underwriting dries up.

am going on an emerging still-undefined one-to-2-year scenario that asian commodity buying will lessen somewhat as their currencies surge. Historically GMP's great strength has been resource sector investment banking.


----------



## dogleg

I am searching for the 'stellar run' in GMP. Unless you bought it just after the meltdown around $5. Even going back five years it is now only at about half the SV. Am I missing something ?


----------



## Belguy

Everyone is waiting for the inevitable correction on the markets which continue to rally but never move in only one direction.

I am a buy-and-holder but those sitting on cash will have a buying opportunity sooner or later.


----------



## humble_pie

dogleg i bought gmp in late october/10 for 11.14. That's an annualized return north of 150% which is stellar in my books.


----------



## dogleg

HP: Wow - what we can do with numbers! I bought KWG for 7 cents and sold it six days later for 14.5 . Should I tell my friends I made an annualized return of a gazillion %. Don't take it the wrong way but I just look at gains on a 'flip' basis and say I got a two -bagger. Good luck.


----------



## FrugalTrader

Sold a SU covered call ($44 strike).


----------



## humble_pie

one swallow does not make a summer.

but many birds indicate something is shifting.

recently i've been reading about skyhigh currency appreciation in many 3rd world countries & linking this with:

inflation
food prices
civil unrest over worsening life situations
reduced 3rd world export sales
lowered 3rd world importations of raw materials including oil
moderating or easing oil prices
drifting or downward charts for some senior NA oil producers
seasonal winter's end drop in oil prices
some analysts calling for moderation in energy sector.

one short suncor option
suggests a flock of birds.


----------



## zylon

*Peyto Exploration (PEY)*

Sold PEY today. Cap Gain + divy = 40% return.

When I bought PEY it was PEY.UN with a distribution of $0.12 yielding 10%. After converting to a corp they cut dividend to $0.06 which combined with excellent price appreciation now yields 3.7%.

My main reason for selling is to replenish cash supplies in preparation for a market correction. I would likely buy back PEY if yield were to come back to 5% or so.

Some others I'm watching to buy are: CPA.UN, INE, and FTS.

Have a great weekend, all


----------



## cannon_fodder

rikk said:


> I've sold all and won't be buying again until the TSX is down to 12K or less ... say in a month or two


Why not use Horizon Beta Pro's bear ETFs? That way you could profit from a downturn. Or short an index ETF that is long the market.


----------



## Eder

I sold 2/3 my position in Royal bank after the 6% pop on earnings report. I'll buy them back if RY gets back to $55.

I sold all my Manitoba Telephone ... I don't think they can maintain their dividend from the looks of things and their recent return to the $30 level made the pain less.

I finally dumped Trans Alta after holding for many years....I bought Fortis a year ago and they seem to know how to run a utility, a refreshing change.


----------



## Guest

cannon_fodder said:


> Why not use Horizon Beta Pro's bear ETFs? That way you could profit from a downturn. Or short an index ETF that is long the market.


Trading is a hobby for me ... I watch for value ... e.g. buy 1000 shares of something that'll be up a dollar or two in less than a week and sell ... then hold cash until something else comes up. I'm also not that into it anymore ... my goal over the past 3 years was to make $2K/month trading ... takes a little more time that I'm not willing to put in anymore, but it's still darn interesting and so I take a look now and then, maybe buy, maybe not, no hurry, there'll always be something coming up. I think the markets are overbought but I'm not about to bet on it. And about those bull/bear ETFs ... no thanks. What am I considering ... Loblaw.


----------



## Argonaut

FrugalTrader said:


> Sold a SU covered call ($44 strike).


Whoever bought your option won out there!


----------



## Causalien

Sold all REIT.
Sold 80% of small cap tech stocks. Keeping a 20% for potential of being bought out. Keeping 100% of TSLA and sold more put options as a way to buy the stock.
In the process of selling all bank stocks. Keeping their preferred though since I bought the 5 yr rate reset preferreds. NA already started recalling them at a premium. I expect all the others to follow suit.


----------



## tinypotato

Planning on selling Rogers Sugar. Its a small % of my holdings and not really worth holding and monitoring.

Looking to allocate more to consistent dividend growth stocks such as ENB


----------



## cannon_fodder

tinypotato said:


> Planning on selling Rogers Sugar. Its a small % of my holdings and not really worth holding and monitoring.
> 
> Looking to allocate more to consistent dividend growth stocks such as ENB


Sweet! You cane, you saw, you conquered. Looks like you've refined your investment methodology by getting more granular. You'll be rich and not a moment two spoon!


----------



## daddybigbucks

*banks*

i sold my half of my TD Bank holdings a couple weeks ago as i thought banks were going to flatline for a while.
Now TD comes out with great earning and ups the divy. 
ugh - note to self. "dont mess around with the big blue chips- just let them ride"


----------



## zylon

*precious metals*

Sold 1/2 position in SLW and a portion of RBC precious metals fund.

Now have about 5% in cash ... a bit on the low side.

This longish article might scare the pants off anyone over-weighted in precious metals, if you believe a powerful selloff is coming to SPX (US broad market).


> The bottom line is precious-metals stocks follow the general stock markets during material selloffs. Even though gold is their primary driver most of the time, they decouple from this metal and glom on to the stock markets during pullbacks and corrections. If both the stock markets and gold are weak, the PM stocks plunge far more than either. And even if gold is strong, PM stocks are torn and seriously underperform.


----------



## LBCfan

I hardly ever sell. The last thing I sold was TIM (at $30ish). My cost base was $8, but I only sold 1/2 (anyone want the rest for a bargain, say $10?).

Lot of traders vs investors here?


----------



## beans

any GFS owners at all worried about todays well explosion? 

http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/story/2011/03/07/edmonton-worksite-explosion.html

hopefully GFS had nothing to do with it.

thoughts?


----------



## beans

notwithstanding the fact that 12 people were hurt...


----------



## Greyhound86

beans said:


> any GFS owners at all worried about todays well explosion?
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/story/2011/03/07/edmonton-worksite-explosion.html
> 
> hopefully GFS had nothing to do with it.
> 
> thoughts?


Hope everybody hurt recovers quickly. 

From what I have read the fire had nothing to do with GFS. They were on site setting up when the well caught fire. Don't know if is the absolute facts but just repeating what I have read.


----------



## Ihatetaxes

Sold some Royal Bank today at 60.60 for a 19.3% return in 83 days. Hope to see a correction so I can buy back.


----------



## humble_pie

re explosion extreme rumours ar circulating. Conflicting "stories" from opposing hard-core pumps & those sincerely looking for the truth.

not a word from gasfrac yet. GFS is a responsible company, so they will speak when they have enuf facts. Earnings TBA 10 march - in 2 days - so in a worst case scenario GFS may choose not to discuss the fire until that date.

reputable journalists (winnipeg free press) are reporting that propane caught fire within the wellbore. 

i'm discounting those who insist it was all husky's fault or other guys' faults. Those are pumps. Truth is nobody knows. Best to sit back & not buy imho. Await credible, reliable info imho.


----------



## hboy43

Hi:

Sold recently SU at 46.97 to trim holdings to 5.1% of portfolio.
Sold today CM at 83.06 to trim holdings to 5.3% of portfolio.

Needed to raise cash for a special project. Both above were overweight.

hboy43


----------



## zylon

*Silvercorp Metals Inc. (SVM)*

Sold 1/2 of my SVM today. Hard to say if it will be affected by the PDAC curse or not, but if markets are correcting, this will certainly go lower.



LBCfan said:


> ... Lot of traders vs investors here?


I don't really think of myself as a trader. My main source of income is my investment portfolio, which I would be happy to hold forever if it behaved and returned 8 or 10% consistently, in a straight line. (ya right!)

I have no desire to play the options, so the only way I know to derive income from a no/low dividend payer is to sell for capital gains.

SVM will no doubt go much higher in the long term; my gain was 50% in six weeks; the short-term chart looks over bought; no sense letting greed get in the way of a decent income.


----------



## convotutor

Hi 
Just registered for the forum. Hope to learn/share/discuss investments here.

I just recently sold all of my shares of CPG at $48 as I thought it was being overbought. I also sold all of my PGF shares at $12.34 as I wanted to free up the funds to explore other more aggressive investments.


----------



## humble_pie

rock n roll w victoria.

she announced good news last night. Conference call starts 10 mins.

i sold this am already. Yikes i had just bought last week.

this small miner has some of the stolid, well-anchored properties of the ageing british monarch. No doubt at the insistence of majority shareholder kinross, it's put its risky exploration interests in nevada on the back burner & is going for development of the known mine at dublin gulch yukon. Along the way, very popular ceo & builder chad williams recently got sacrificed.


----------



## zylon

*svm gam*

This week I reduced exposure in the PM sector.

Sold the rest of my shares in Silvercorp Metals (SVM)

Also sold all Gammom Gold (GAM). Gammom has been dead money since I bought it a year ago; the pop this week gave me the opportunity to walk away with 5% gain.

Trimmed some more profit from RBC precious metals and parked the proceeds in my favorite "wait and see" fund. (PH&N Monthly Income).

Added: the happy trader's W formation with h/t to Chris


----------



## Causalien

Sold TSLA put option, strike price $22


----------



## zylon

*trimming more PM*

Lightened up a little more in precious metals stocks this week.

Cash is a "position" too; Cdn dollar is up 4.5% year to date (ytd)
StockCharts.com


----------



## ddkay

I'm selling everything except my intraday positions. Volume has come down significantly, market activity is officially freaking me out.


----------



## humble_pie

jarislowsky fraser recently sold all their barrick because gold is entering a speculative bubble they say.


----------



## zylon

*not selling today ... perhaps buying*

Trader Dan says, "Goldman Sachs provides opportunity".



> News this morning that GS recommended clients book profits on long commodity positions in anticipation of a short term correction should be taken for what it is - their clients may be long but GS is short.
> 
> (...)
> 
> The widespread selling in commodities is indiscriminate today - it is related to money flows once again as even the grains are being sold in spite of the strongly bullish set of fundamentals in that complex.
> 
> link here


----------



## Causalien

I liquidated about 1/3 of my investment and trading acct today. Finances, oil, bank preferred. I sold ITM calls on my bank stocks with the intention to exercise for liquidation.


----------



## ddkay

I'm waiting for a day with good news


----------



## ddkay

Sold my kilo (32.15oz) of silver from April 27. Booked 45% capital loss ($1595->$1098). Don't think silver is a good investment right now. Might buy an ETF again below $10, but will probably just stick to gold for my stash of physical bullion.

Oh, and I'm buying a bike with what's left. Way better investment.


----------



## andrewf

^ Good reason not to buy physical. It's much less liquid than ETF-wrapped metal.


----------



## zylon

*Central Fund of Canada*

Sold 1/2 my CEF.A above $24 today.

It had a 24% run since July 4 and RSI is now slightly overbought above 70

Will re-purchase at some point.

6 month daily chart


----------



## zylon

*Booked more profit in gold stock shortly after market open this morning.

Not in a hurry to buy right now as most of the stocks on my list are still well above their 200 week moving averages.*










*Am also exploring other investments which are; 

out of the spotlight 
where shorts can't touch them 
offer yield and/or growth 
are not subject to the vagaries of the stock market

One such possibility is Rubix and their alliances.*


----------



## humble_pie

i sold a few trp this am, one reason among many being that i could sell in USD (a half-gambit w no foreign exchange fee yay.)

my brand-new FX-free US dollars will be used to put on a diagonal call spread in PG, which, accommodatingly enough, is dropping right now.


----------



## Jungle

Sold 98 shares of TA.TO for a one year gain of 4.3%...yay 
Put money into SLF.TO.


----------



## zylon

*bdt-t ... and thinking too much*

Sold my BDT ($13)

I luv this company and will definitely buy back some day.

Now, I'm raising cash and booking profit
because I want to pay more taxes next year 

I think the reason so many people can be found under the bed is because they can't/won't sell. This thread should be just as busy as the "_what are you buying_" thread. Of course, if you're a fearless "buy and holder", this doesn't apply and good for you ... seriously.

But for those who are already finishing off the second pot of coffee, and itching to buy "something" because TSX is +130 ... maybe, just maybe, you should be selling?


----------



## Toronto.gal

Good advice; great avatar Zylon. 

Today, I have sold tranches of:

BAC/BBD.B/MFC/POT/RY/TLMx2/UUU

2 overnight trades; 1 same day; 4 swing trades. 

And not yet done for the day, looking at 3 more.


----------



## zylon

Way to go T-O.gal

- avatar is on loan from an effervescent accomplice 










Fresh Start

Ellis and Jim discuss getting past emotion 
and making smart investment decisions -Jan 9
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAKkfyWbt9Q


----------



## KaeJS

I post my sells in the "what are you buying" thread since this thread was dead.

However, I will start using this one since it has been bumped.


----------



## zylon

Fed my inner gambler today.

Bought HNU-T

Recording it in the "sell" thread, as I won't be holding this for long
... either up or down ... it's going to be a quick sale.


----------



## KaeJS

zylon,

I love this ETF. I've made some money on this sucker in the past.

Hope it works out for you. I will be waiting to see your sell post.


----------



## zylon

yep, yep

could be at 07:35 mountain time if nat gas drops another dime.

how low can it go? low 2.74 today


----------



## KaeJS

NatGas was $4 last time I traded HNU


----------



## KaeJS

Sold 500 TLM.TO @ 12.40.


----------



## ddkay

NatGas is lower overnight on the NOAA's forecast of above normal temperature over majority of the US umtil at least January 25.


----------



## Toronto.gal

A tranche of BBD.B/KERX [3% & 13% respectively].


----------



## zylon

Sold MBT-T (small gain)

Sold 2 tranches HNU-T (loss)
- will buy back if I can lower my ACB
- I think this is one I want to trade as it goes lower


----------



## Toronto.gal

Glad not to have sold all my BBD.B shares this morning as stock is on fire!


----------



## zylon

Nice T-O.gal ... +4.5%

Bought tiny amount of PEY-T
- it's almost 90% weighted to natural gas


----------



## Toronto.gal

zylon said:


> +4.5%


Just today, but the stock is up 25% since the 52 week low that was reached only this past month! Was a no brainer to have bought then [holding on to some of those permanently].


----------



## Homerhomer

Sold Agrium which I purchased in December for about 5% gain.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Homerhomer said:


> Sold Agrium which I purchased in December for about 5% gain.


5%? If you bought in Dec, your gain should be much more than that.
AGU, from what I recall, was well below $70 for most of Dec.


----------



## Toronto.gal

It was almost $72+ in early Dec., he probably did not average down. 

Anyway, any profit is great!


----------



## HaroldCrump

Yes, of course, 5% for 1 month of patience is not bad at all.
Compounded every month, it's even better.


----------



## Homerhomer

Yes, as my account manager T.Gal ;-) just explained I bought a bit too early and didn't average down, still can't complain about the outcome. I am still a bit underwater with Potash which was purchased around that time.

From now on if anyone has any questions please dial 1-800-$$$-TGAL and a friendly and knowldedgable staff will be able to answer all your inquires. ;-)


----------



## Toronto.gal

LOL Homerhomer, but don't worry, the bill is in the mail. 

Sold UEC [11%].


----------



## HaroldCrump

The T.Gal hedge fund MER is 5% - so there goes your profits HomerHomer.


----------



## Homerhomer

HaroldCrump said:


> The T.Gal hedge fund MER is 5% - so there goes your profits HomerHomer.


Darn, forgot to read the fine print ;-)


----------



## Toronto.gal

What can I say gentlemen, you get what you pay for. 

We should be in the buying thread today.


----------



## webber22

Don't forget the NYSE is closed on Monday for Martin Luther King day


----------



## avrex

webber22 said:


> Don't forget the NYSE is closed on Monday for Martin Luther King day


Thank you for the reminder. I was originally going to be off work that day (and was going to do some trading), but I think I'll change it now.


----------



## Homerhomer

Homerhomer said:


> Sold Agrium which I purchased in December for about 5% gain.


Since it was in my son's RESP I told him what I did, and he says you should not have done it, aren't the farmers buying fertilizers now for the spring, well he is not Julian Marchese but I was sure glad as heck I got more than deer in the headlight stare.

Little does he know AGU is up nicely today, don't think I will share this with him ;-)


----------



## newbie

Homerhomer said:


> Since it was in my son's RESP I told him what I did, and he says you should not have done it, aren't the farmers buying fertilizers now for the spring, well he is not Julian Marchese but I was sure glad as heck I got more than deer in the headlight stare.
> 
> Little does he know AGU is up nicely today, don't think I will share this with him ;-)


see he was right


----------



## blin10

Homerhomer said:


> Since it was in my son's RESP I told him what I did, and he says you should not have done it, aren't the farmers buying fertilizers now for the spring, well he is not Julian Marchese but I was sure glad as heck I got more than deer in the headlight stare.
> 
> Little does he know AGU is up nicely today, don't think I will share this with him ;-)


tell me about it, I sold agu few days back for 75.x, abit too early, but can't complain on $7 profit on 200 shares


----------



## newbie

zylon said:


> Sold MBT-T (small gain)
> 
> Sold 2 tranches HNU-T (loss)
> - will buy back if I can lower my ACB
> - I think this is one I want to trade as it goes lower


keep it up sport
buy some more HNU after ur losses since u trade the NG ETFS.
by the way, do u know how to trade spreads on the nymex?
do u actually know what spreads are and why the bear spread traders are infuriated?
just keep trading ur NG ETFs.
by the way i shorted HNU at 3.3 NG price sport , FWIW
just curious as to why u actually trade NG.


----------



## newbie

zylon said:


> Fed my inner gambler today.
> 
> Bought HNU-T
> 
> Recording it in the "sell" thread, as I won't be holding this for long
> ... either up or down ... it's going to be a quick sale.


i guess it was a quick sale lol


----------



## zylon

newbie said:


> keep it up sport
> buy some more HNU after ur losses since u trade the NG ETFS.
> by the way, do u know how to trade spreads on the nymex?
> do u actually know what spreads are and why the bear spread traders are infuriated?
> just keep trading ur NG ETFs.
> by the way i shorted HNU at 3.3 NG price sport , FWIW
> just curious as to why u actually trade NG.


Why don't you enlighten us?
I'm sure everyone wants to know.


----------



## newbie

zylon said:


> Why don't you enlighten us?
> I'm sure everyone wants to know.


sport
u have no idea how much willingness i have to actually start speaking with u about NG.
i just find it interesting that you believe i need attn lol.
i am doing it as we speak on the CME .
now since u r a real big boy why dont u try the ICE.
i am sure u know how to locate it on the web.
how bout that, sign up and open an acct and start trading .
it is that easy

alright i rethought my idea .
if u can tell me how many H12 contracts you beee assss has to roll i will throw you a nugget.


----------



## zylon

*feeling "Sport-y" this morning!*

Sold 1,500 PVE.TO at the open.
booked >$5,000 Cap Gain
CRA will be sooo happy

Thank you PPL.TO


----------



## Toronto.gal

Congrats Zylon; 24.7% premium just over last week's closing price is not too bad at all. 

Hopefully next M&A will come to me & others on this forum sooner rather than later.


----------



## zylon

Thanks *T-O.gal* 

My bad for feeding the trolls and flamers who only like to see losses reported. 
I couldn't help myself 

Hope your week goes as well as mine started


----------



## humble_pie

not a bad day for selling bank puts


----------



## zylon

*financials*

Perhaps time to put XFN.TO on my watch list.


----------



## humble_pie

i am against xfn. i am in favour of owning 3 banks outright. w sides of calls & a small side of puts.

xfn makes even less sense to me than xre. Because, like xre, the main holdings of xfn are only a handful of big well-known things. No sense paying blackrock, one might as well own em outright.


----------



## Toronto.gal

zylon said:


> Hope your week goes as well as mine started


And that was indeed a fav. start. 

Mine not as exciting thus far, but the week is still young. 

I think whoever loaned you that avatar, should get a piece of that $5K IMHO. 

Well done hp!


----------



## Toronto.gal

humble_pie said:


> No sense paying blackrock, one might as well own em outright.


Ditto!


----------



## zylon

humble_pie said:


> i am against xfn. i am in favour of owning 3 banks outright. w sides of calls & a small side of puts.


- don't know how that works
- i use xfn as proxy for another vehicle
- i still use mutual funds for sectors where i don't want to mess around with stock picking (materials, financial, mining)
- thanks for the opinion


----------



## zylon

Toronto.gal said:


> I think whoever loaned you that avatar, should get a piece of that $5K IMHO.


- may have to initiate negotiations


----------



## humble_pie

zylon, interesting. May i respectfully ask couple Q.

_" i use xfn as proxy for another vehicle."_

that's one i don't know how it works. Proxy for ... what ... like for being short US banks, maybe ?

_"sectors where i don't want to mess around with stock picking ( ... financial)"_

that's the point, in canadian banks there's nothing to pick. Square root says the analysts themselves don't understand the banks' financial reports; in fact SQ he says he used to help write the reports himself but didn't necessarily always understand them either.

so i'd hardly imagine that blackrock has got any analysis directly down from mt sinai. Your own bank picks are probably as good as theirs, maybe better. You already know what's in the wind ... everybody likes td ... some are going for ry (value play) or bmo (can divvy hold up?) ... some like scotia (odd man out in gold, latin america, asia, sounds great but somehow stock performance doesn't come in as good) ... nobody likes commerce, just like nobody likes the troll.

why would i pay a percentage of funds invested for the above opinion - dressed up, of course, i'm just rendering it in skivvies - from blackrock. Oh no, thank you. Besides, i dislike those wretched T3s. I'm a purist, I like my income cut & dried into pristine divs + capital gains that i can control myself ...


----------



## Toronto.gal

Sold tranche of UUU [14% swing trade].


----------



## Rommel

Toronto.gal said:


> Sold tranche of UUU [14% swing trade].


Congratulations 

Uranium should go up considerably in the Long Term especially given the dependency worldwide for it (Power, medical research etc.). We all know the disaster in Japan of last year delayed this but personally I am confident it will see another rise soon enough.

Once again, good job Toronto.gal


----------



## newbie

Toronto.gal said:


> Sold tranche of UUU [14% swing trade].


many congrats
keep up the good work


----------



## madeincanada

Sold some TOT.

And added some to my C short.


----------



## Ethan

I did a "sell to close" on two 06/16/2012 $56.75 DO calls for $6.05. I purchased them on December 19 for $3.65


----------



## blin10

started DB short, will deploy more shorts every 5$ up


----------



## avrex

Sold Petrobakken PBN.TO for a big loss.
Sold MMC for a small gain.


----------



## al42

avrex said:


> Sold Petrobakken PBN.TO for a big loss.
> Sold MMC for a small gain.



I think you may have sold PBN to soon...up another 8% today!!


----------



## Ihatetaxes

Sold RIM this morning for a 6% gain in a week but obviously sold a day too late!


----------



## Toronto.gal

Sold tranche of UUU [18%].

Thanks Rommel! 2012 needs to be recovery year for uranium stocks.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Sold some BBD.B [3%] - overnight trade.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Just sold PDN [7%] - same day trade.

Heavy trading today; all stocks under $5.


----------



## avrex

avrex said:


> Sold Petrobakken PBN.TO for a big loss.





al42 said:


> I think you may have sold PBN to soon...up another 8% today!!













I think you should all use me as a 'contrarian play'.
When I buy, you sell. When I sell, you buy. 

In fact, it looks like KaeJS has just done this (see next post), as I bought TLM.TO yesterday.


----------



## KaeJS

Sold 1000 TLM.TO @ 11.65

Bought 500 MT @ 19.88
Sold 500 MT @ 19.93


----------



## avrex

Great swing/day trades, t.gal.


----------



## larry81

KaeJS said:


> Sold 1000 TLM.TO @ 11.65
> 
> Bought 500 MT @ 19.88
> Sold 500 MT @ 19.93


you are the only person i know who trade for 5cent profit a share on a 20$ stock !!! may i ask, what the point of trading when the 'profit' of the trade is below the actual buy/sell broken commission ?


----------



## KaeJS

larry81 said:


> you are the only person i know who trade for 5cent profit a share on a 20$ stock !!! may i ask, what the point of trading when the 'profit' of the trade is below the actual buy/sell broken commission ?


The profit is _not_ below the commissions.

The regular commissions would be $10 total, which leaves my profit after commissions to be $15.

However, as I have referred someone to Questrade, I currently receive commissions back, so this was a $25 profit.

And, normally I would not have sold, but I had very limited time. It was either I sell it and lock in my $25 profit, or risk it while I go to work and cant watch the market. I chose to sell it. Wrong choice, but the correct thought process.

Also, keep in mind that we cant all buy 3000+ shares of SU. Some of us are poorer, and $25 profit means 10x more to me, than it does to you. 

500 Shares of SU is equivalent to my entire portfolio.


----------



## avrex

You're doing great, KaeJS. 
I wish I had started to learn about investing and personal finance when I was your age. I'm learning now, later in the game.

Just think, in a few years, you'll have more net worth, and be able to trade it even more confidently, because of the experience you are gaining now.


----------



## madeincanada

Sold some BOH


----------



## Toronto.gal

avrex said:


> Great swing/day trades, t.gal.


Thanks avrex.

Sold YRI [3%] - overnight, so technically a swing trade.


----------



## lakota

sold ZUT, CEW.A,


----------



## dogcom

Dumped RIM in the ditch this morning after a nice profit and it was a good thing I did it would seem. Also dumped my silver this morning for a nice profit but would have done much better to hold it today but it looks overbought and the TSX does as well at this time so it is time to lighten up a little.

Will now be looking to energy exposure if we get a good enough correction for me to enter it in the next few weeks.


----------



## zylon

*Haven't sold anything since Monday.*

Can't decide which is the preferred state:

all in with market going up (greed)
all in with market going down (under the bed)
15% cash with market going up (twiddling thumbs)
15% cash with market going down (eager beaver)
Right now I'm at number 3


----------



## Jesse

Hi everyone, just discovered this forum a month or so ago and am finally ready to start posting.

I sold 200 tck.b today, up 25%
300 XIU, up 10%.

Does anyone have opinions on trading a stock that has made significant gains(tck.b) even if you think it still has a lot more growing to do?

I've heard that after 20% you should start thinking about leaving some profits for other people...

Thanks!


----------



## Argonaut

dogcom said:


> Also dumped my silver this morning for a nice profit.


Silver went to the moon today.. I'm looking pretty. Should have bought shorter term options.


----------



## newbie

Argonaut said:


> Silver went to the moon today.. I'm looking pretty. Should have bought shorter term options.


indeed .
been busy with other items and have not noticed .
retest of 34 bux looming?


----------



## newbie

Toronto.gal said:


> Thanks avrex.
> 
> Sold YRI [3%] - overnight, so technically a swing trade.


nice 
CCL gone
7% profit for 2 days?
can't complain


----------



## dogcom

I was going out for the day Argonaut and didn't want to hold HZU over the weekend. I of course wish I didn't sell but I don't like to hold those leveraged ETF's for to long.


----------



## brocko

Sold my SLF in anticipation of the big hit coming in the year end financials soon to be reported and the huge writedown that is coming. Also concerned about the dividend cut that may be coming as a result.


----------



## Betzy

Sold out on stop HND Nat gas ETF


----------



## Toronto.gal

Bought/sold YRI [2.5%] -same day trade.


----------



## KaeJS

Sold 500 MT at $21.32 for a 1.78% gain.

Needed to reduce my risk/margin.


----------



## newbie

Betzy said:


> Sold out on stop HND Nat gas ETF


at what price?
i dont trade this ETF but that one is a good one also.
just curious
CHK gave a knee jerk reaction to the mkt with their announcement.
shorts went to cover and voila a short covering rally.
maybe a game changer in the mkt but NG aint out of the woods yet, but i liked the short covering
all back contracts followed
GL


----------



## Homerhomer

KaeJS said:


> Needed to reduce my risk/margin.


Kaej, you have been saying this ever since I remeber, just do it allright ;-)

It's like that commercial (ING I think), if you want to stop margin risk, just stop margin risk ;-)


----------



## KaeJS

Homerhomer said:


> Kaej, you have been saying this ever since I remeber, just do it allright ;-)


Some stocks become attractive and I can't help it.


----------



## Toronto.gal

It's alright Kae, I don't mind you telling us why you buy/sell.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Sold BBD.B at just over 2% [same day trade & trying for a 2nd one].


----------



## KaeJS

Sold my position in AAPL this morning. So far it looks to be like the right move...


----------



## Toronto.gal

Bought/sold RIMM [2%] - same day trade - NASDAQ.
Bought/sold RIM [3.5%] - same day trade - TSE.


----------



## buaya

Toronto.gal said:


> Bought/sold RIMM [2%] - same day trade - NASDAQ.
> Bought/sold RIM [3.5%] - same day trade - TSE.


T.gal I like your style. Just wondering if you have a number - percentage wise when you do trades like this.


----------



## Betzy

Quote from Newbie"at what price?"

Sold my original buy $9.685 at $13.17 profit $328.52
Bought back in at $17.90 sold at $29.50 profit $1140.02
and this is where I get stupid...
Bought back in at $26.939 sold on stop $23.03 loss $400.88
Bought back in yesterday at $25.65 yuk
Sitting at $22.42 now...


----------



## newbie

Betzy said:


> Quote from Newbie"at what price?"
> 
> Sold my original buy $9.685 at $13.17 profit $328.52
> Bought back in at $17.90 sold at $29.50 profit $1140.02
> and this is where I get stupid...
> Bought back in at $26.939 sold on stop $23.03 loss $400.88
> Bought back in yesterday at $25.65 yuk
> Sitting at $22.42 now...


Betzy
i am not sure what price are those in NG price.
i just know that it tracks the front month right?
IMHO u should have waited for the latest news to actually reflect the announcements before buying.
S/D maybe tighter than one thinks , but u have a shot tomorrow depending on the draw .
there was a massive short cover rally in the past 3 days.
nevertheless .
the backs are tradng at a much lower volume since the rally.
not sure if those pieces and bits are helpfull for ya
be carefull in what u are doing.
GL


----------



## KaeJS

Sold 500 TA.TO @ 20.23.

Sold 100 G.TO @ $48.83.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Sold tranche of EGO [7%] - 3 day swing trade.
Sold tranche of GBG [17%] - 3 day swing trade.


----------



## KaeJS

^ Very nice, TG!


----------



## ddkay

Sold everything this morning


----------



## Toronto.gal

buaya said:


> T.gal I like your style. Just wondering if you have a number - percentage wise when you do trades like this.


For swing-trades, I have a % in mind, depending on stock & purchase price; if I buy very low and see upside potential, then I wait days/weeks and sometimes months [especially if I get trapped and price goes much lower than expected, which CAN and DOES happen]. 

For day-trades, 2% and even less, is fine with me because I trade in high volume, hence my purpose is to exit the trade as soon as possible not to tie capital.

I trade stocks that *I know very well,* that are highly volatile, albeit solid and have large volumes. Riskier stocks, like biotechs, I buy with profit money.

I was a swing-trader for many months before I tried day-trading.

If you're new at this & are interested in becoming a trader, I would start by committing to learning/reading and trying virtual trading for a period of time; if you don't do well with virtual money, then you know it's not for you.

You might want to start with Trading for Canadians for Dummies [I started with the Dummies version of all aspects of investing when I was a beginner] so as to get the basic concepts first.

Good luck.

*Edit: I should have added that I'm a long-term investor as well [some here believe that you're either an investor {long term only qualify}, or a gambling/speculating/loser {trader}].*


----------



## Toronto.gal

KaeJS said:


> ^ Very nice, TG!


As you know, I have done well with well-known & very depressed stocks under $20 & even better with stocks under $5. 

Call it CCCS, that is common-sense/confidence/conviction/skills.


----------



## zylon

*ZJG - BMO Junior Gold*

Sold ZJG (+15%)

I still have 1/2 dozen Juniors behaving like an Italian cruise ship (under water) with a captain not coming back (g) so I can still benefit from more upside.


----------



## buaya

T.gal. I am at the moment what you might classify as a swing trader. Like you, I buy stocks that have value but I believe will go up. When I first go into the market with a small amount, I did well with 2 stocks, BBD.B.TO and MFC. They are still 2 stocks I will buy when they are low and will take profit when they reach a target I have set - in this case usually 20-25%. Overall I have done well with my trades and since I started I have a 20% gain. Mind you, in 2010/early 2011, nothing can go wrong as the market keep on going.
I am interested in doing a bit of day trading like you do. I will most likely assign an amount large enough that even a 2% profit will be worth my while to trade. I am, like you suggest, looking, reading and learning this.
I am old school (and obviously older person) in that I will never trade on margin. This way, if I am stuck with the stock, I can hold it for a few weeks/months. The only leverage I use is when I borrow to buy real estate and/or a business that has good cash flow that I can pay off the debt within 3-5 years.
By the way, on an impulse, I followed one of your trade and bought EGO. Still holding on to it.


----------



## Toronto.gal

buaya said:


> 1. I did well with 2 stocks, BBD.B.TO and MFC.
> 2. since I started I have a 20% gain.
> 3. I will never trade on margin.
> 4. By the way, on an impulse, I followed one of your trade and bought EGO. Still holding on to it.


1. Well, I see that you're not so new to investing after all. 

You know, one of the 1st stocks I ever bought when I became a DIY investor [in 09], was MFC and it went downhill thereafter, however, volatility is what made me interested in trading in the 1st place and through trading MFC on the side, I have more than recovered my unrealized losses on my long-term position. BBD.B is another favourite stock of mine; incredible recovery in just the last few weeks [holding as well as trading that stock]. 

2. That is great, though as you said, given the volatility, it is not a surprising return.

3. Ditto; never have/never will [I even purchased my car with cash]. 

4. I do hope that you did only because you knew the stock. If you bought when I did [this past Monday], then you would be up in the 7% to 10% profit range. I never hold onto gold for very long [except G & a couple of other riskier & speculative plays].

Let us know when you sell EGO!


----------



## phrenk

Sold this morning :

400 shares of Encana (still hold 500 shares of Encana) @ 20.40, gain of 8.30% or $624 
2000 shares of Innvest REIT @ 5.1725, gain of 20.03% or $1,725
100 shares of Magna @ 42.10, gain of 21.74% or $750

Had a good run-up in January. I felt like realizing on some gains, lower my margin (quite a bit) and wait for better opportunities.


----------



## al42

Sold SLF for a small loss and GWO for a small gain, I think these insurance stocks are on another leg down after what Big Ben had to say yesterday.


----------



## phrenk

Good move al. All life insurance caompanies (mostly MFC and SLF) will take a huge hit due to their interest rate assumptions, and will most likely retest and be lower than 2008's lows.


----------



## Toronto.gal

phrenk said:


> and will most likely retest and be lower than 2008's lows.


You mean 2009; $9+ in early March/09 [MFC] and $15+ [SLF]. I don't think rates will get that low, but I do think that significant changes will take place, perhaps even a merger of sorts.

Great trades btw!.


----------



## zylon

*not investment advice ...*

Anyone shorting AAPL?

If I was a "shorter", I'd short at 444.44

http://stockcharts.com/def/servlet/SC.pnf?c=AAPL,P&listNum=

 (bullish price objective 600.00)


----------



## Toronto.gal

zylon said:


> (bullish price objective 600.00)


Me too.

Congrats, nice gold trade too btw; 15%.


----------



## zylon

*@ T.gal*

I can't hold a candle to you, girl! 

BTW, if I do seven fifteen percent-ers,
does that make 100%?

signed: math challenged


----------



## Ihatetaxes

Sold 200 shares of Goldcorp at $48.65 for a 7% profit in 7 days.


----------



## KaeJS

Sold 500 TA.TO @ 20.10 right at opening bell.

Going to Montreal now.

Have a good weekend, CMF'ers!


----------



## Toronto.gal

POT @3% [overnight trade].

Enjoy Montréal KaeJS!


----------



## humble_pie

this does not make sense.

he said he bought 500 sh jan 25 @ 20.07.
sold 500 jan 27 @ 20.10.
gain 3 pennies per share, or $15.
less 2 commish @ 4.95 each.
less margin cost on money involved.

net gain less than $5.10.
less manpower including hovering time over the trades.
total return is negative.

have all noticed that the in-n-out traders have speeded up since late last year ?
froth is high.
another sign of short term top imho.


----------



## Spidey

humble_pie said:


> this does not make sense.
> 
> he said he bought 500 sh jan 25 @ 20.07.
> sold 500 jan 27 @ 20.10.
> gain 3 pennies per share, or $15.
> less 2 commish @ 4.95 each.
> less margin cost on money involved.
> 
> net gain less than $5.10.
> less manpower including hovering time over the trades.
> total return is negative.
> 
> have all noticed that the in-n-out traders have speeded up since late last year ?
> froth is high.
> another sign of short term top imho.


I also wouldn't want to be the one to tackle the year-end tax calculation. 

But all the power to those who can pull these short-term trades off profitably.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Many such trades I do under registered/TFSA accounts. Further, if I'm making money, I have no trouble paying my share of taxes, as I like to borrow books from our wonderful public libraries, etc., etc.

Buy & hold really hurt me in 2011, even when I owned some of the best stocks around & I don't want to make same mistakes in 2012.

Volatility is here to stay for some time and so I'm taking advantage of not only quick trades, but also averaging down & locking-in some of the lowest rates seen since 09 for long-term. 

Volatility is not only for holding.


----------



## humble_pie

but a lot of these recent trades were not profitable if one includes the manpower cost. And one has to consider the manpower cost if one trades frequently.

it's ridic to carry out a pair of trades for five dollars in cash.

most brokers charge commish which alone would force the round trip into negative.

more frothily, i am getting a clear sense recently that some (not all, but some) are trading just for the sake of saying There I Did That. In those cases, the messages unfortunately sound like a chronicle of addiction.


----------



## Toronto.gal

*hp:* everyone is responsible for their own goals/time management/trades, so I don't worry about what others do.

As for myself, some days my trading hourly rate is very high [as is yours], other times not so much, but in the end, it averages out nicely and this business is now part of my job [self-employed].

Having said the above, I don't count daily hours or profit for that matter, rather, I count/review productivity/profit/goals on a quarterly basis.


----------



## Homerhomer

Toronto.gal said:


> *hp:* everyone is responsible for their own goals/time management/trades, so I don't worry about what others do.
> 
> .


Two thumbs up  on this.

And congratulations on being successfull trader!


----------



## larry81

humble_pie said:


> but a lot of these recent trades were not profitable if one includes the manpower cost. And one has to consider the manpower.


yes and yes, it would be more profitable flipping burger at MCD than trading for 0.03$ profit...

This is where the line between "pass time" and "money" blur for some people


----------



## somecanuck

Toronto.gal said:


> As for myself, some days my trading hourly rate is very high [as is yours], other times not so much, but in the end, it averages out nicely and this business is now part of my job [self-employed].
> 
> You need to learn to double-dip. Get an hourly job that allows you to slack off and make trades during the day while being paid.
> 
> I kid, sort of..


----------



## humble_pie

t.gal i was not referring to you, since you have made clear that you hold hi-quality values long-term & the short-term trading is just the icing on the top.

i'm referring to the ever-increasing messages detailing trades for a loss, trades for no profit to speak of, trades in & out within minutes. There's no doubt that they've speeded up recently.

these give the forum a look & sound that is, how shall we say, impulse-ridden & shabby. They are greyed over with a kind of loser gloom. I for one would rather newcomers not stumble upon quite so many of these because they don't represent the forum's depth of talent.

if you look back to the original message that founded the buying thread (it came first), the OP asked members to please discuss their reasons. This early wish was never respected.

the avalanche of speed-trading messages that we are presently seeing suggests an early element of a short-term toppish indicator to me. I wasn't expecting to see this quite so soon.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Homerhomer said:


> Two thumbs up  on this.
> 
> And congratulations on being successfull trader!


Thank you! You're pretty good yourself, albeit a tiny bit less 'ambitious'. 

*@somecanuck:* FYI, it was never my style to slack off while I worked for someone else. Re-read my post. By the way, I even find time to volunteer every weekend, how about you? 

I think you guys need to stop criticizing/worrying too much about others; while some are trying to be helpful, at the end of the day, people will do what they think is best for them. 

I see no reason for criticism and/or hand-holding, JMHO.


----------



## newbie

Toronto.gal said:


> Thank you! You're pretty good yourself, albeit a tiny bit less 'ambitious'.
> 
> *@somecanuck:* FYI, it was never my style to slack off while I worked for someone else. Re-read my post. By the way, I even find time to volunteer every weekend, how about you?
> 
> I think you guys need to stop criticizing/worrying too much about others; while some are trying to be helpful, at the end of the day, people will do what they think is best for them.
> 
> I see no reason for criticism and/or hand-holding, JMHO.


Someone also has a SABRA within


----------



## humble_pie

you don't think you're ever critical, t.gal ??


----------



## Toronto.gal

LOL hp  [guilty as charged].


----------



## somecanuck

Toronto.gal said:


> *@somecanuck:* FYI, it was never my style to slack off while I worked for someone else. Re-read my post. By the way, I even find time to volunteer every weekend, how about you?


I volunteer my time daily! First thing in the morning, and every evening. It just so happens that the charity I donate my time to is "Feed somecanuck's two dogs". The work is never finished.

Being serious for a minute, I was trying to interject some humor, not criticizing. I find that to be a waste of time in person, let alone online. 

That said, I'm in an information worker where my responsibilities are divided between projects (statement of work, deliverables) and maintenance (waiting for things to break). If my work is up to date and nothing is broken, I have free reign to pursue my own interests. Usually it's reading technology-related articles or monkeying with code, but occasionally it's on here or fuddling with Google Docs. It wouldn't be a stretch to do a trade or two as long as it doesn't take priority over work.


----------



## Spidey

Actually I don't mind reading about the speed-trading escapades. It's not my style but I like hearing about unorthodox strategies and I find it pumps a little adrenalin into the forum.


----------



## webber22

The sad part is that if he was around for the rest of the day, he could of made an extra 8 cents per share on TA


----------



## KaeJS

humble_pie said:


> this does not make sense.
> 
> he said he bought 500 sh jan 25 @ 20.07.
> sold 500 jan 27 @ 20.10.
> gain 3 pennies per share, or $15.
> less 2 commish @ 4.95 each.
> less margin cost on money involved.
> 
> net gain less than $5.10.
> less manpower including hovering time over the trades.
> total return is negative.
> 
> have all noticed that the in-n-out traders have speeded up since late last year ?
> froth is high.
> another sign of short term top imho.


There were two separate trades for 500 shares of TA.

The 500 shares I bought on January 25 at $20.07 I sold on January 26 for $20.23.

The 500 shares I bought on January 26 at $20.05, I sold today at $20.10. This is a $15.10 profit and I sold it because of the margin and the fact I was going to Montreal. A $15.10 profit means more to some than others.

These trades are not negative. They are positive profits. 

The goal of stocks is to make money. I am doing that. I am keeping my risk low by not holding over the weekend while on margin and when I can't pay attention to the market. I still made money - that's what counts.


----------



## madeincanada

Sold my FAZ hedge today. I'm a little worried about shorting too much; still have my short on C.


----------



## larry81

KaeJS said:


> These trades are not negative. They are positive profits.
> 
> The goal of stocks is to make money. I am doing that. I am keeping my risk low by not holding over the weekend while on margin and when I can't pay attention to the market. I still made money - that's what counts.


No offense KaeJS but when you consider trades commissions, margin interest and even more important, the human capital invested (time, even at minimum wage!). I am quite sure this particular trade is negative.


----------



## newbie

madeincanada said:


> Sold my FAZ hedge today. I'm a little worried about shorting too much; still have my short on C.


hehe
so the FAZ club has a new member?
welcome aboard.
i am still holding.... quite a bit


----------



## newbie

KaeJS said:


> There were two separate trades for 500 shares of TA.
> 
> The 500 shares I bought on January 25 at $20.07 I sold on January 26 for $20.23.
> 
> The 500 shares I bought on January 26 at $20.05, I sold today at $20.10. This is a $15.10 profit and I sold it because of the margin and the fact I was going to Montreal. A $15.10 profit means more to some than others.
> 
> These trades are not negative. They are positive profits.
> 
> The goal of stocks is to make money. I am doing that. I am keeping my risk low by not holding over the weekend while on margin and when I can't pay attention to the market. I still made money - that's what counts.


K
since when do u owe anyone here an explanation man?
great work , keep it up and stay disciplined.
on the note , we dont always win as i always say and today i made a bad bet on NG, therefore i had to cover.....its called LIFE.... we cant always win
happy trails


----------



## madeincanada

newbie said:


> hehe
> so the FAZ club has a new member?
> welcome aboard.
> i am still holding.... quite a bit


I won't call myself a member. I lost enough money in FAZ to understand how it works. I now use FAZ as a way to protect my longs without sacrificing a lot of capital.


----------



## newbie

madeincanada said:


> I won't call myself a member. I lost enough money in FAZ to understand how it works. I now use FAZ as a way to protect my longs without sacrificing a lot of capital.


its all good man.
so u are protecting what longs if u dont mind me asking you?
in a joking note , i should start the FAZOMETER thread lol....
Mr. Humble pie would call it the FAZECTOMETER right Humbie>>>>?


----------



## Spidey

larry81 said:


> No offense KaeJS but when you consider trades commissions, margin interest and even more important, the human capital invested (time, even at minimum wage!). I am quite sure this particular trade is negative.


I think as long as he's in positive territory then things are moving in the right direction. He's probably learning more with every trade. Who knows the trades he may be making 5 years from now?


----------



## madeincanada

newbie said:


> its all godd man.
> so u are protecting what longs if u dont mind me asking you?
> in a joking note , i should start the FAZOMETER thread lol....
> Mr. Humble pie would call it the FAZECTOMETER right Humbie>>>>?


Most of my longs are in US banks and Oil/Gas companies. BAC is now a major holding in my account.


----------



## newbie

madeincanada said:


> Most of my longs are in US banks and Oil/Gas companies. BAC is now a major holding in my account.


what do u use to hedge ur oil/gas companies if u dont mind me asking?
TIA


----------



## webber22

There's already a meter for FAZ

FAZ LOSS-O-METER "Losing you $60M every day"

http://nexalogic.com/fasfazloss-o-meter.html


----------



## newbie

webber22 said:


> There's already a meter for FAZ
> 
> FAZ LOSS-O-METER "Losing you $60M every day"
> 
> http://nexalogic.com/fasfazloss-o-meter.html


Sir 
u play one or the other.
u dont pair them lol
just briefly looking, it shows the pair trade loss


----------



## PMREdmonton

This week I sold:

Aapl (Half of my holdings after earnings as I wanted to lock in some gains and will buy on the next dip. the earnings didn't move the stock much so I'm not sure anything is going to do it until they dip a bit. If it is staying put I'll buy some more again in a week or two)

INTC - stock has been very cyclical. They are trying to move into mobile but their efforts will fail and the stock will drop. I'll buy again around 22 if it dips.

MDT - I think it is fully valued right now. Many of their businesses are being attacked right now. I'll buy on a dip.

Ford - I still like the company and will buy back in if it dips below 11.

GLW - I sold before the stock caved on recent earnings miss and weak guidance. I still like the company and will buy if it dips below 11. They are losing lots of contracts for LCD glass which is where they make most of their money.

BAC - It has moved up too far too fast. I'll buy again on a dip below 6 but this time I'll buy a lot more stock.

Citi - I am worried about all their international exposure and recent weak earnings. They have caved multiple times in the low 30s. I'll buy again on a dip below 27.

Recently I've been trying to follow the ideas of trading in a Sideways market as I got frustrated with my stocks going up and down but not netting much more than puny dividends. I have decided to sell most of my stocks when they come close to what I feel is reasonable value and then try to buy on the next dip. I have a whole set of stocks I like and so I just sell on strength and buy on weakness. 

For example, recently silver miners, gold miners and coal miners have been weak so I have been buying there. Some of the banks, tech and industrials have been strong so I have been taking some profits there. I am still young and portfolio is only $200K total so now is a good time to experment and take some lumps as I define my style and strategies. I am finding right now that I have the fortitude to buy into strong companies who have had temporary setbacks - I can buy on the weakness. The problem I'd been having in this volatile markets as most of the stocks weren't going anywhere so I'd go up and then fall down. I thought if only I had sold to lock into gains and then buy when they dipped.

I know it goes against the classic Buy-and-Hold mantra but that works well in bull markets but it doesn't in bear markets or sideways markets. As someone once said you have to trade the market you've got and not the one you want. 

I've been taking more and more money off the table and after getting down to 5% cash, 15% bonds and 80% equities in December and I am now back up to about 30% cash, 20% bonds and 50% equities.


----------



## webber22

newbie said:


> Sir
> u play one or the other.
> u dont pair them lol
> just briefly looking, it shows the pair trade loss


If you go to the Direxion website and see that since inception (2008) FAZ has lost 73%, with FAS losing 53%.
The loss meter just shows the market cap lost since inception, nothing to do with pair trades. 

Although I've traded them before, it wasn't worth the risk. They're intended for institutional traders to hedge trades for a day or two, not for long term trades.


----------



## newbie

webber22 said:


> If you go to the Direxion website and see that since inception (2008) FAZ has lost 73%, with FAS losing 53%.
> The loss meter just shows the market cap lost since inception, nothing to do with pair trades.
> 
> Although I've traded them before, it wasn't worth the risk. They're intended for institutional traders to hedge trades for a day or two, not for long term trades.


weber
u have a point.
for me a month or 2 and averaging down also works.
nevertheless it is also a bot trading platform.
the site u pointed showed the pair trade.
i simply call it erosion due to daily rebalancing in .
that is all


----------



## Ihatetaxes

Sold 530 shares of TA, some for a small loss, some for a small gain so overall pretty much even other than a waste of time. Need to find better stocks for TFSA accounts in the coming weeks. New focus is to buy individual stocks only in our TFSA accounts and leave the registered accounts to the good old boring ETF couch potato strategy. That means the bulk of our investments won't be touched too often other than adding and re-balancing but I can still have a bit of fun in the TFSAs and strive for higher returns in accounts that offer the most bang for the buck in tax avoidance.

Sold all holdings in XDV to re-balance and simplify Canadian Equity holdings in my passive portfolio. I decided holding both XDV and XIU doesn't make sense as there is so much crossover on holdings and fees are higher on XDV. Funds will be invested into more XIU in the coming days when and if I see any price pullbacks closer to or hopefully under $17.


----------



## orange

*WHEN do you sell?*

Hi All,

I ran a search on the boards but can't seem to find a thread on this, so I thought I'd post the question on this relevant forum. I'm wondering what makes you decide to sell a stock *that you still like* (if you would sell it at all)?

Do you buy and hold forever? (i.e. still a good company, so why sell?)

Do you buy a stock with a target sell price in mind, and then do you sell once you’ve reached a certain percentage gain? (i.e. price appreciation of 50%)

Do you sell when the stock reaches a certain percentage weight in your portfolio? (i.e. no single stock will be worth more than 5% of total portfolio value)

I'm curious to know what others do, as I have a few stocks that have had a great run-up, and I feel like I'm being greedy by not "taking profits", but I like the companies and have held the stocks for a far shorter period than I had anticipated. Some I think will continue to appreciate, but others I wonder how much more juice is left.

Sometimes I think too much and confuse myself


----------



## avrex

orange said:


> I ran a search on the boards but can't seem to find a thread on this


Here's a possible thread to continue
Care to share your buy/sell strategy?


----------



## newbie

orange said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I ran a search on the boards but can't seem to find a thread on this, so I thought I'd post the question on this relevant forum. I'm wondering what makes you decide to sell a stock *that you still like* (if you would sell it at all)?
> 
> Do you buy and hold forever? (i.e. still a good company, so why sell?)
> 
> Do you buy a stock with a target sell price in mind, and then do you sell once you’ve reached a certain percentage gain? (i.e. price appreciation of 50%)
> 
> Do you sell when the stock reaches a certain percentage weight in your portfolio? (i.e. no single stock will be worth more than 5% of total portfolio value)
> 
> I'm curious to know what others do, as I have a few stocks that have had a great run-up, and I feel like I'm being greedy by not "taking profits", but I like the companies and have held the stocks for a far shorter period than I had anticipated. Some I think will continue to appreciate, but others I wonder how much more juice is left.
> 
> Sometimes I think too much and confuse myself


here is my take
if ur feeling too greedy u r being too greedy lol


----------



## orange

@Avrex - Thanks for the thread - I took a look, but it seems geared more towards traders...looking to enter and exit positions quickly, though Argo's post was helpful. I was thinking more along the lines for someone with a longer term investment plan. Perhaps there is no good answer 

@Newbie - lol, that's probably true...but maybe I have guilt issues?  If I were not feeling greedy but was just wondering whether to exit, then what would your advice be??

Thanks again!


----------



## KaeJS

It depends on how everything ties in.

I sold all of my AAPL around $450, which was a mistake.
But, I sold because I was on margin and wanted to free up this capital. I thought the stock would drop a little (and it did, down to about $445) but it came back (as expected). I still like the stock, however.

Usually, if I like the stock/company, I won't even sell it. What's the reason?


----------



## blin10

sold 50k worth of stocks, putting on shorts very slow


----------



## Spidey

Stopped out of COS @ $24.00. But considering I bought it just over a month ago @ $19 and change it has provided a reasonable return.


----------



## madeincanada

Sold BAC, ETFC, and TOT


----------



## Toronto.gal

Nice trade Spidey!


----------



## newbi

considering selling CSCO, SU.. both now on 30%-40% gain...

but looks like still have some upside left... so hard to decide!! 

PS. want to get some AMAZN if i do sell CSCO


----------



## Ihatetaxes

newbi said:


> considering selling CSCO, SU.. both now on 30%-40% gain...
> 
> but looks like still have some upside left... so hard to decide!!
> 
> PS. want to get some AMAZN if i do sell CSCO


I am up quite a bit on Cisco too and with 1200 shares I am watching it closely but I keep reading good stuff about the company other than the lack of dividend increase. They are sitting on a massive pile of cash. Ralph Nader is a big shareholder, here are his thoughts...

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...-to-cough-up-shareholder-cash/article2319680/


----------



## Toronto.gal

And I'm debating whether to sell my CSCO shares [now I'm on the + side] and replace with ORCL instead. The latter lost quite a bit after its last earnings report. Still thinking/reviewing this decision.  I would like a piece of both, but I have too many tech stocks & don't wish to add more at the moment.


----------



## newbi

Ihatetaxes said:


> I am up quite a bit on Cisco too and with 1200 shares I am watching it closely but I keep reading good stuff about the company other than the lack of dividend increase. They are sitting on a massive pile of cash. Ralph Nader is a big shareholder, here are his thoughts...
> 
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...-to-cough-up-shareholder-cash/article2319680/


i am not too fond of tech companies giving out dividends actually, they need to spend alot on research to get ahead, you get lagged behind in tech sector much easier than other sectors if you are not up to speed.

If CSCO stock holds up after the upcoming earning report then i will for sure hold on to it longer.


----------



## Ihatetaxes

I have two reports pinned to my board next to my computer calling for Ciscoto see some big gains this year but we will see!

I would sell around $25.


----------



## buaya

T.Gal. As promised. Sold EGO - bought on 23/1 at $13.60. sold @$15.60 today.
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Toronto.gal

I gave you no tips as I have no connection to El Dorado. But yes, you owe me I guess.  You did it on your own; congrats. & hope you had enough shares.  [Thanks for letting me know].

I will be giving less indirect tips from now on, so you're on your own!

Good luck!


----------



## zylon

*CU-T (ex-dividend Feb 3)*

Sold Canadian Utilities - total return +25% in eleven months

I luv these falling skies 

Will buy back someday ... I'm sure.

_________________
startpage.com
does not record your IP address or track your searches.


----------



## buaya

Toronto.gal said:


> I gave you no tips as I have no connection to El Dorado. But yes, you owe me I guess.  You did it on your own; congrats. & hope you had enough shares.  [Thanks for letting me know].
> 
> I will be giving less indirect tips from now on, so you're on your own!
> 
> Good luck!


Yes, I do owe you one. That is the great thing about CMF. You read about stocks, do you own due diligence and pull the trigger. I am always looking to add to the stocks I watch.
T.gal. Here is one for you. I did not follow this one, but my daughter did. CRUS and she did very well after the earnings report. They are one of the suppliers for Apple (although Apple will never confirm it). One to follow if Apple is too rich to follow.


----------



## Causalien

zylon said:


> Sold Canadian Utilities - total return +25% in eleven months
> 
> I luv these falling skies
> 
> Will buy back someday ... I'm sure.
> 
> 
> does not record your IP address or track your searches.


Zylon, I now recognize you as my utilities guy.


----------



## Toronto.gal

zylon said:


> I luv these falling skies


Me too! 

Congrats; it's been quite a year for you & it's only Feb.! 

*buaya:* thank you, sounds interesting and will take a look!


----------



## Betzy

Sold HND for a small profit, better than a loss


----------



## Greyhound86

Sold my Just Energy shares @12.13 on Thursday. I had purchased them on Oct for $9.54 after they had taken quite a dive.

Trying to build up my cash reserves in case the problems in Europe cause the markets to go down. Some higher quality names may be available at low prices.


----------



## madeincanada

Sold BOH and BAC. I'm telling myself to buy this market so I must sell some.


----------



## peterk

Just Sold my CAT for a 42% profit 

Hopefully she doesn't run too much higher haha.

Have sell orders in on BAC at $8.30, RY at 55, and XOM at $87


----------



## Mockingbird

Reducing positions in small caps.

MB


----------



## zylon

*Emera*

Sold EMA +2.5%

Bought on ex-dividend date Jan 30 for a quick Capital Gain rather than a dividend; and still maintain a comfortable cash position.


----------



## jcgd

Sold my Mako position. Up just under 5%. 

Hesitated on buying when I discovered it and missed out on about 25% of upside, bought anyway on greed and sold cause I'm getting nervous. Lots of shorts and they aren't yet profitable.


----------



## Causalien

Lagostina Brava pressure cooker


----------



## KaeJS

Sold 100 MFC.TO today at $12.22 for a small loss.


----------



## gibor365

KaeJS said:


> Sold 100 MFC.TO today at $12.22 for a small loss.


Sometimes I just don't understand you moves


----------



## Spidey

gibor said:


> Sometimes I just don't understand you moves


I like watching what KaeJS is doing, bit I too have trouble figuring out the buy/sell triggers and question whether day-trading is more profitable than short-term trading (or perhaps even long-term trading). 

For example: If 300 shares of G were bought on the original purchase price @$45.45 there would be a $639 profit as of yesterday. (Markets are not open yet.) The best day to have sold would have been Jan 27 where he could have made a profit of $1131. Admittedly timing the recent top is unrealistic, but a profit of, say, $900 or so may have been possible by utilizing stops. 

And if 500 shares of TA had been picked-up at the original purchase price of $20.07 they would be worth $20.53 as of yesterday for a profit, to date of $230.

Other than that, I can't help noticing that most of his profits have been made on the "holds" and not the day-trades.


----------



## KaeJS

The reason I don't like to hold the day trades is simply because I am using margin to purchase them.

500 shares of TA would cost $11k on margin, and I just rather not be stuck with that in the event I am wrong.

What would happen if I bought at $20.07 and it dropped to $19.90? Then I'd have lost money and would be paying margin at 4.5% on $11k.

Rule number 1 is to never lose money. I rather be safe than sorry. 

If I had the $11k capital to make the purchase and sit on it for a while without paying the margin costs, I definitely would have done so.

Keep in mind that I still have 100 shares of TA, as well, so I am still making profit when the stock is going up. Just not as much as I could have made. Same with Goldcorp. My total profit was about $400, but I could have made close to $1000, but that's the price I have to pay for reducing risk.


----------



## Spidey

KaeJS said:


> What would happen if I bought at $20.07 and it dropped to $19.90? Then I'd have lost money and would be paying margin at 4.5% on $11k.


Your dividend of 5.8% would more than cover it. Even more so when one considers that the real borrowing costs may be perhaps 3% after the interest deduction. This is why I only leverage what I feel are fairly secure dividend stocks at what I feel is an opportune time. Unfortunately, this excludes companies such as Goldcorp for me.


----------



## Homerhomer

KaeJS said:


> *The reason I don't like to hold the day trades is simply because I am using margin to purchase them.*
> 500 shares of TA would cost $11k on margin, and I just rather not be stuck with that in the event I am wrong.
> 
> What would happen if I bought at $20.07 and it dropped to $19.90? Then I'd have lost money and would be paying margin at 4.5% on $11k.
> 
> Rule number 1 is to never lose money. I* rather be safe than sorry. *
> If I had the $11k capital to make the purchase and sit on it for a while without paying the margin costs, I definitely would have done so.
> 
> Keep in mind that I still have 100 shares of TA, as well, so I am still making profit when the stock is going up. Just not as much as I could have made. Same with Goldcorp. My total profit was about $400, but I could have made close to $1000, *but that's the price I have to pay for reducing risk*.


You are not reducing risk, you are creating risk, by loading up on margins you are putting yourself in a risky position, if you stop putting yourself in a risky position you won't need to worry as much about reducing risk you have created for yourself.


----------



## Spudd

Sold 100 SLF @21.01 yesterday. Had purchased at $20.46 in November so made a small profit. I got nervous about their upcoming earnings and decided to bail out while I was still ahead.


----------



## gibor365

Homerhomer said:


> You are not reducing risk, you are creating risk, by loading up on margins you are putting yourself in a risky position, if you stop putting yourself in a risky position you won't need to worry as much about reducing risk you have created for yourself.


Probably I have different mentality,...I never in my life would borrow money under % and gamble with it....

I'd better lend my money to reliable person and would get 3.5-4% (cheaper than bank )


----------



## KaeJS

Homerhomer said:


> You are not reducing risk, you are creating risk, by loading up on margins you are putting yourself in a risky position, if you stop putting yourself in a risky position you won't need to worry as much about reducing risk you have created for yourself.


I am reducing risk after I've created.

Margin is a beautiful thing. For those who have not used it, they will never know its power.


----------



## londoncalling

I agree that margin or leverage can be a powerful force. Just remember that power can be wielded in both directions. Sometimes to your advantage , sometimes to your demise.


----------



## KaeJS

Sold 100 CNR.TO @ $78.00

Bought yesterday at $77.32.


----------



## newbi

sold all MFC @ 11.98

bought @ 11.3x a couple months ago


----------



## newbi

can't believe CSCO is dropping today after beating earning expectation and raising dividends.


----------



## Homerhomer

newbi said:


> can't believe CSCO is dropping today after beating earning expectation and raising dividends.


It's normal, good earnings and decent guidance but not a blow out, stock had a decent movement prior to earnings, down day after earnings, albeit good earnings, is not unusual.

I am watching PEP, bit more of a pullback and I will grab it.


----------



## newbi

Homerhomer said:


> It's normal, good earnings and decent guidance but not a blow out, stock had a decent movement prior to earnings, down day after earnings, albeit good earnings, is not unusual.
> 
> I am watching PEP, bit more of a pullback and I will grab it.


they exceeded expectation almost twice as much as last quarter + the increase dividend (which what everyone has been asking for the last couple weeks!!).. what else do ppl want! lol  

anyways gonna hold on to it for a lil longer.


----------



## Ihatetaxes

newbi said:


> they exceeded expectation almost twice as much as last quarter + the increase dividend (which what everyone has been asking for the last couple weeks!!).. what else do ppl want! lol
> 
> anyways gonna hold on to it for a lil longer.


Its now back in positive territory.


----------



## gibor365

newbi said:


> they exceeded expectation almost twice as much as last quarter + the increase dividend (which what everyone has been asking for the last couple weeks!!).. what else do ppl want! lol
> 
> anyways gonna hold on to it for a lil longer.


Agree that stock is punished w/o reason.
Numbers are great.
"reported fourth quarter net income of $1.42 billion, or 89 cents per share, compared with $1.37 billion, or 85 cents per share, in the year-ago period. Excluding one-time items, adjusted profit was $1.15 per share.

Revenue rose 11 percent to $20.16 billion.

On average, Wall Street analysts expected a smaller profit of $1.13 per share, on lower revenue of $19.89 billion."

It should be a good buy $64 or below.
Did they increased dividends? I didn't see it...

I just don't understand why is so negative reaction on layoff? Obviously they will layoff some useless workers and cash flow will just increase....


----------



## Homerhomer

gibor said:


> Agree that stock is punished w/o reason.
> Numbers are great.
> "reported fourth quarter net income of $1.42 billion, or 89 cents per share, compared with $1.37 billion, or 85 cents per share, in the year-ago period. Excluding one-time items, adjusted profit was $1.15 per share.
> 
> Revenue rose 11 percent to $20.16 billion.
> 
> On average, Wall Street analysts expected a smaller profit of $1.13 per share, on lower revenue of $19.89 billion."
> 
> It should be a good buy $64 or below.
> Did they increased dividends? I didn't see it...


Gibor, we were discussing CSCO, you are talking about different company.


----------



## gibor365

Homerhomer said:


> Gibor, we were discussing CSCO, you are talking about different company.


Oh, sorry 
I just read _I am watching PEP, bit more of a pullback and I will grab it. _ and thought you're discusing Pepci Cola


----------



## Spidey

Stopped out of CVE @$37.11. A little sad to let this one go as it has been one of my most profitable investments. But valuation @9.5 X cash flow was getting a little expensive. I'll probably sit on the cash for a little while as I see no compelling buys at the moment. I may repurchase CVE if it drops significantly.


----------



## dogleg

I have bougt Suncor on both sides of its current valuation . I haven't sold yet but I am uneasy about it with what seems to be a constantly shrinking market with no sign of change in the short-term. Looks like it might drop back into the $twenties.


----------



## madeincanada

Sold some BAC today. Banks performing poorly in the last few days.


----------



## KaeJS

Sold 300 G.TO at $46.00.

Bought some yesterday for a small gain.


----------



## dogleg

I've bought and sold Goldcorp many times dating back to when it was at $23. I last sold at around $55. I don't plan to get back in until (if and when) it drops to around $40. I might wait a long time ???


----------



## Toronto.gal

Bought sold TLM [same day & overnight trades]. 4.3% average.


----------



## Toronto.gal

dogleg said:


> I've bought and sold Goldcorp many times dating back to when it was at $23. I last sold at around $55. I don't plan to get back in until (if and when) it drops to around $40. I might wait a long time ???


G/GG I hold long term, but have traded ELD/GBG/YRI to death. 

If you're only trading the stock, why would you wait a long time to trade it again; why wait for $40? For holding long-term, sure, the entry price is very important, but for trading, if you have the money, only the exit price [upside potential] is important.

I have for example traded BBD.B when it was $3.30 [not that long ago], but that is not to say that I'm waiting for it to go back to $3+ to trade again, in fact, I trade this stock several times a week. And this goes for any and all stocks that I use for trading purposes.

Holding the stock for a longer period, especially gold, does not necessarily mean that you'll make a bigger profit.

I lock-in prices that I don't think will return [example TLM at $11.50], but also trade on the side if stock is volatile enough.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Yikes, got impatient like KaeJS; TLM increased from $12.63 [what I sold for this a.m.] to $12.78 in a few seconds. 

Thank goodness only sold one tranche of each .


----------



## al42

Same here, Sold at $12.48. Figured it would go down below $12.00 today with the earnings miss but I guess I was wrong again. Oh well, I picked it up $11.45
and locked in some profit.






Toronto.gal said:


> Yikes, got impatient like KaeJS; TLM increased from $12.63 [what I sold for this a.m.] to $12.78 in a few seconds.
> 
> Thank goodness only sold one tranche of each .


----------



## Toronto.gal

al42 said:


> I picked it up $11.45 and locked in some profit.


At $11.45, I hope that by 'some', you meant that you did not sell all your shares, as that was a great price!

The stock moved pretty quickly today in both directions; the earnings report was a miss, but the loss was 233 million less than a year ago, so a huge improvement + other factors are making the shares rise today also.

Still holding some shares that I grabbed this morning at .2 cents more than the day's lowest.


----------



## al42

Toronto.gal said:


> At $11.45, I hope that by 'some', you meant that you did not sell all your shares, as that was a great price!
> 
> The stock moved pretty quickly today in both directions; the earnings report was a miss, but the loss was 233 million less than a year ago, so a huge improvement + other factors are making the shares rise today also.
> 
> Still holding some shares that I grabbed this morning at .2 cents more than the day's lowest.


Nope,Sold it all. After I read that they were forecasting 0 - 5% growth for 2012 and 500 million less cap ex from last year. I figure there will be another opportunity to pick this up around the $11.50 - $11.75 mark in the near future.


----------



## Toronto.gal

I like to hold a % of shares for many reasons; price being just one, but key factor.

Anyway, you made a very nice profit [%] in a relatively short period of time, right? 

And you're right, in these markets, even if the stock went below $10 it would not surprise me anymore.


----------



## Argonaut

Sold a naked put spread in Google. Sounds dirty.

June 500/475P for $220.

I put in a request to upgrade my options level, we'll see if it goes through. If so I'll sell some uncovered puts in things with smaller share prices that I wouldn't mind owning like SLV and MSFT.


----------



## dogleg

Toronto.../Kae...: I used to do all those 'micro trades ' and made some money but the time it took became a bore so now I just look for value and try to determine trends in various sectors . It works for me. Cheers. BTW how much time do you spend on it per day,on average?


----------



## Assetologist

Sold CVE at $38.80


----------



## Toronto.gal

dogleg said:


> BTW how much time do you spend on it per day,on average?


It depends. For example, this morning I made a weekly salary, so I might give myself a break from trading until next week [unlikely]. 

Seriously, no matter what I am doing, I like to put in a good day's work! The beauty of trading is that it can be done from anywhere, including the beach while sipping Piña Coladas [alcohol free of course].


----------



## dogleg

T.G: I must say my constant trading became an obsession . I even did trades waiting on the tee - but quit when my partners threatened to kill me! Looking back on it I make more money now with 'measured' trading than I did with daily micro trades. I predict you will soon tire of it too. Anyway good luck.

" A life not worth living is one constantly examined."


----------



## jtc

Sold 1000 TLM at 13.05 today. I'm still holding 1000 shares. (All bought @ $11.60 Avg)


Also picked up 500 COS.TO @$22.15.


----------



## Toronto.gal

dogleg said:


> 1. I must say my constant trading became an obsession.
> 
> 2. Looking back on it I make more money now with 'measured' trading than I did with daily micro trades.
> 
> 3." A life not worth living is one constantly examined."


1. I know what you mean, but I could say that I had/have same discipline with all my jobs [this is no different IMHO].

2. Looking back at my own [and not all were millisecond/day trades], it's a mix. 

Taking the BBD.B example, I made more trading it in the last quarter, than if I had held those shares from the low $3+ to the current $4+ [I did lock-in some for long term]. But sure, with some trades, I would have been better off holding perhaps, but don't forget that you need to examine what you did with the returned capital as well and not just look at the sold price and where that stock is today. Many times the sold stock went higher, but so did the ones I replaced them with [in some cases, much higher]. Combined trade percentages add up big time [even with additional commission fees].

Another example, I have been holding 1/2 the SU shares I purchased last Sept.22 in the $25+ range, but with the other 1/2, I have traded TLM and other stocks numerous times and if I were to add all the profits, I'm ahead than if I had held all SU shares from Sept. to present time.

3. It depends what [good] you do with that examination/profit. 

*jtc:* well done! I sold another tranche for $13.02 a few minutes ago.


----------



## newbie

Toronto.gal said:


> Yikes, got impatient like KaeJS; TLM increased from $12.63 [what I sold for this a.m.] to $12.78 in a few seconds.
> 
> Thank goodness only sold one tranche of each .


hold it.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Yes, I'm holding plenty until they reach at least $20, but in the interim, I trade them as the volatility is not possible to ignore [at least not for me].


----------



## newbie

Toronto.gal said:


> Yes, I'm holding plenty until they reach at least $20, but in the interim, I trade them as the volatility is not possible to ignore [at least not for me].


agree.
nice move and with volume.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Bought/sold ABX - same day trade. $.87 cents profit [not bad for a morning trade]. 

Bad news is good too!


----------



## al42

Just sold AEM for $35.00 after picking it up this morning @ $32.5.
Only 200 shares thou kind of wish I had of gone for 1000!!


----------



## Toronto.gal

Wow, that was a golden trade!


----------



## al42

Toronto.gal said:


> Wow, that was a golden trade!


Just lucky could have gone the other way.


----------



## Argonaut

Unreal on AEM, 10% intraday swing. I bet a bunch of people are having puke-in-the-wastebasket moments with their options.

Probably not a bad buy here. Bouncing off lowest level in six years. Still, I don't like the large caps.


----------



## daddybigbucks

al42 said:


> Just sold AEM for $35.00 after picking it up this morning @ $32.5.
> Only 200 shares thou kind of wish I had of gone for 1000!!


you just wanted a quick gain?

I bought some low as well but i think this could get quite a rise till the end of march.


----------



## KaeJS

dogleg said:


> Toronto.../Kae...: I used to do all those 'micro trades ' and made some money but the time it took became a bore so now I just look for value and try to determine trends in various sectors . It works for me. Cheers. BTW how much time do you spend on it per day,on average?


I spend a lot of time on it, but I don't do it just for trading purposes. I thoroughly enjoy watching the market, reading the news, checking up on things. I will watch the market numerous times a day when I'm at work, even if I don't plan to buy or sell anything at all. It's just interesting. Hell, I even watch companies I would NEVER buy like SINA and RIM or GOOG. I follow along because I like to.

I know there have been some comments about "negative trades" that I make after you factor in time, etc. However, they are not negative trades, as I enjoy what I'm doing. I could just as easily say that Yoga is a negative trade (aka, waste of time) or that playing the guitar is a negative trade, drawing or painting art is a negative trade, whatever the case may be. If I enjoy it, then any trade that posts a profit is not a negative trade. And for those that enjoy yoga, playing guitar, or being artistic, I'm sure they don't view their failures as negative trades, either.


----------



## Causalien

dogleg said:


> Toronto.../Kae...: I used to do all those 'micro trades ' and made some money but the time it took became a bore so now I just look for value and try to determine trends in various sectors . It works for me. Cheers. BTW how much time do you spend on it per day,on average?


I second this. I was only able to keep up hardcore trading 9~5 for 4 years. After which everything became "This **** again?". The only thing that will probably get me interested again is if I get to relive trading through 2006~2008 and try my hand now that I have the experience to handle a collapse like that.

What I find that cost less time is to find that 1 in a million buy and lever up tremendously. No amount of trading can beat that 1 buy.


----------



## al42

daddybigbucks said:


> you just wanted a quick gain?
> 
> I bought some low as well but i think this could get quite a rise till the end of march.



Not really...I just picked up a couple of hundred shares and was going to average down when it dropped more. But when it rallied of the lows I decided to take a quick profit. Again it looks like I was right to buy but WRONG to sell as it touched over $37.00 yesterday!!


----------



## Toronto.gal

al42 said:


> Again it looks like I was right to buy but WRONG to sell as it touched over $37.00 yesterday!!


Wrong to have made 7% or 8% profit in a couple of hours?  [In future, you might want to sell in tranches].

Forget the exact bottom/top, you'll only hit those by accident; just raise your capital!

What did you do with the returned capital? When figuring out if you made a mistake selling, you need to review the above mentioned as well.

Good luck 2day also!


----------



## al42

Toronto.gal said:


> Wrong to have made 7% or 8% profit in a couple of hours?  [In future, you might want to sell in tranches].
> 
> Forget the exact bottom/top, you'll only hit those by accident; just raise your capital!
> 
> What did you do with the returned capital? When figuring out if you made a mistake selling, you need to review the above mentioned as well.
> 
> Good luck 2day also!


I know exactly what you are saying that's why I sold for a quick profit. Not really worried about the extra I missed by not holding because on the other hand as quick as it went up it could have gone back down. I learned this lesson a few times already and I was happy to book the close to 10% profit in less than 2 hours.
As for what I did with the capital, unfortunately I was out all afternoon so I couldn't put it back to work.


----------



## Toronto.gal

al42 said:


> As for what I did with the capital, unfortunately I was out all afternoon so I couldn't put it back to work.


Never mind, one does not have to invest immediately, but do keep an eye out for dips. I used my ABX profit to buy one of the few stocks that actually went down yesterday, but up today, so I might be selling today if it reaches my asking price & protect that capital for the weekend. 

I trade simply to raise capital while the markets play their insane roller-coaster rides.


----------



## webber22

Sold out of BPF.UN Boston Pizza after some suspicious price uprunning during the past few months. From October to now was a 33% return plus the 7% yield  Will buy back in the summer ...


----------



## Betzy

KaeJS said:


> I spend a lot of time on it, but I don't do it just for trading purposes. I thoroughly enjoy watching the market, reading the news, checking up on things. I will watch the market numerous times a day when I'm at work, even if I don't plan to buy or sell anything at all. It's just interesting. Hell, I even watch companies I would NEVER buy like SINA and RIM or GOOG. I follow along because I like to.


Same here, Love this stuff. Wish I had been taught about the markets whe i was a teenager. 
And to follow the thread: Sold TLM Option and UUU


----------



## Toronto.gal

I guess we're obsessed Betzy [I like to call it DIP {disciplined/informed & passionate}]. 

And yes, I wish I had been interested in the subject years sooner, but no matter, I was meant to do other things back then.

Sold UUU as well [great minds think alike].


----------



## Andre112

Betzy said:


> Same here, Love this stuff. Wish I had been taught about the markets whe i was a teenager.





Toronto.gal said:


> And yes, I wish I had been interested in the subject years sooner, but no matter, I was meant to do other things back then.



I'm very interested but don't know where to start with reading/learning...
I do follow these buy/sell thread but most of the time, I don't know what these buying/selling are based on.


----------



## Ihatetaxes

KaeJS said:


> I spend a lot of time on it, but I don't do it just for trading purposes. I thoroughly enjoy watching the market, reading the news, checking up on things. I will watch the market numerous times a day when I'm at work, even if I don't plan to buy or sell anything at all. It's just interesting. Hell, I even watch companies I would NEVER buy like SINA and RIM or GOOG. I follow along because I like to.
> 
> I know there have been some comments about "negative trades" that I make after you factor in time, etc. However, they are not negative trades, as I enjoy what I'm doing. I could just as easily say that Yoga is a negative trade (aka, waste of time) or that playing the guitar is a negative trade, drawing or painting art is a negative trade, whatever the case may be. If I enjoy it, then any trade that posts a profit is not a negative trade. And for those that enjoy yoga, playing guitar, or being artistic, I'm sure they don't view their failures as negative trades, either.


I consider what you are doing "paid training" as you learn and I have no doubt if you continue on your path you will end up wealthy and wise! A future 1%er no doubt.


----------



## Causalien

Andre112 said:


> I'm very interested but don't know where to start with reading/learning...
> I do follow these buy/sell thread but most of the time, I don't know what these buying/selling are based on.


You bring up a good point. I will post explanations next time. I was using the buy thread to basically time stamp and record the trade I made before as a form of record keeping and telling people I am not bullshitting when I made a trade. I had no idea people actually want to study it.


----------



## gibor365

Causalien said:


> You bring up a good point. I will post explanations next time. I was using the buy thread to basically time stamp and record the trade I made before as a form of record keeping and telling people I am not bullshitting when I made a trade. I had no idea people actually want to study it.


yeap, I also would like to hear why traders buying/selling specific stock at specific time...


----------



## jcgd

I'm also curious as to how people decide to buy and sell with the day/ swing trades. Are most of the decisions based on technical analysis?


----------



## gibor365

jcgd said:


> I'm also curious as to how people decide to buy and sell with the day/ swing trades. Are most of the decisions based on technical analysis?


Not only for day trade.....also about entry/exit point for long position


----------



## Andre112

I'm currently reading "Investors Quotient". It kept stressing the importance of strictly following a system. So I want to know what kind of system is being use by successful traders on CMF for picking stocks and their buy/sell triggers.


----------



## Eder

webber22 said:


> Sold out of BPF.UN Boston Pizza after some suspicious price uprunning during the past few months. From October to now was a 33% return plus the 7% yield  Will buy back in the summer ...


I figure BP is going up due to great results last while, I don't think I'll sell, think they will raise the div again.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Causalien said:


> 1. I was only able to keep up hardcore trading 9~5 for 4 years. After which everything became "This **** again?". The only thing that will probably get me interested again is if I get to relive trading through 2006~2008 and try my hand now that I have the experience to handle a collapse like that.
> 
> 2. What I find that cost less time is to find that 1 in a million buy and lever up tremendously. No amount of trading can beat that 1 buy.


1. I don't view it like that at all, it is a business like any other and you either learn it, enjoy it & do it well, or you don't & fail. 

Also, it is more than just about numbers & profit [or losses], just like there is more to any other job than just a weekly/bi-weekly pay-cheque. I have learned from fracking to the various uses of chemical symbol 'u' [that I didn't learn in school/uni], to potassium chloride, Voraxaze, Perifosine, and on and on; certainly never a chance to get bored. Knowledge is powerful & profitable.

2. I'm in my 3rd year of stock investing, and though in that time I have more than doubled some of my purchases [as many have given the economic collapse], I have only found that '1' spectacular buy you're talking about and I reckon that many will never find such a buy and/or might take many years to do so, but no need to wait for luck or a lottery win to have moderate success in this business; unless one is plain lucky, success does not happen without much dedication & effort. In the last couple of years, who do think have had more success, couch potatoes or traders? 

Having said the above, it is true what you said, if you had been investing a decade or two or three [everyone should read One Up On Wall Street to believe this]. I'll let you know how my long-term portfolio does in another decade. 

You said: "record keeping and telling people I am not bullshitting" - is that what you think of others? My trading activity is prettty high, hence I'm not about to post everything I do, in fact, I am very selective what I post for obvious reasons & I'm careful also to exclude my riskier trades to avoid others possibly following me.


----------



## Causalien

For #1, there's a difference between investing and hardcore trading. Investing for a longer time frame is more doable. By trading, I meant having information coming in from 6 monitors all the time from 9 to 5 + additional pre-after market studying. (Like what KaeJS is doing when he has his day off, but with 6 monitors)

Yep, I've learned to ignore any trade made unless I can find a time stamp. This is a defensive mechanism developed to weed out the crooks in the stock teaching community before I pay them for a course. It is important to keep the number of people I deem credible to a minimum. It's not that I have a no time stamp = evil. It's simply time stamp = credible (i.e. start thinking why they made the move at that time) vs the rest as casual conversations.

That said, I also don't publish all my trades simply because it takes time. I simply publish the ones I deem more important which I have a bigger stake in. You guys won't be interested in a stock that only moves 0.1% of my portfolio, even though it doubled.

*edit: Regarding couch potato vs traders. The winner is Warren Buffet who is neither. And he is not your grandpa value investor like the media portrays him to be. But a vulture waiting for your one moment of weakness before death to swoop down and kill you.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Causalien said:


> 1. (Like what KaeJS is doing when he has his day off, but with 6 monitors)
> 2. I've learned to ignore any trade made unless I can find a time stamp.
> 3. The winner is Warren Buffet who is neither. And he is not your grandpa value investor like the media portrays him to be. But a vulture waiting for your one moment of weakness before death to swoop down and kill you.


1. He works full-time + overtime + he's young, impatient and just getting started. He's not trading penny stocks, so he's doing fine [minus the margin], even with his mistakes, which ultimately are part of the learning curve. I better let him speak for himself. 

2. Should be ignored regardless of 'time stamp', unless one is willing to do their own DD, or pay the price for complacency. We all know that this is a public/anonymous forum after all.

3. I could not agree more!! 

Those who are not flexible & don't adapt, don't survive or do so, but barely.


----------



## gibor365

Toronto.gal said:


> you said: "record keeping and telling people I am not bullshitting" - is that what you think of others? My trading activity is prettty high, hence I'm not about to post everything I do, in fact, I am very selective what I post for obvious reasons & I'm careful also to exclude my riskier trades to avoid others possibly following me.


T.gal, you are worried too much about it.... No one will blame you if you publish that some stock is a good buy in your opinion (and whay you think so) and it goes down 

Those guys on BNN telling you what to buy/sell and don't worry too much...the same as publishers on Seeking Alpha...


----------



## Toronto.gal

*Chamud Gibor:* 

I'm not afraid of getting shot at by CMF members, but I like to be considerate since not everyone here has the same level of knowledge, hence the reason I speak mostly about the well known companies that we all know & trust.

*Causalien:* I have to amend my #3 answer above; Buffett as well as intelligent traders have indeed found success the last couple of years.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Andre112 said:


> I do follow these buy/sell thread but most of the time, *I don't know what these buying/selling are based on.*


Whoever is a beginner should start at the beginning & not rush as the stock market will always be there and there will always be opportunities to invest and trade in; "Rome was not built in one day", right? 

IMHO, no amount of books, investment strategy [be it fundamental investing, swing/day/penny stock trading], or technical analysis/charting, will help you become a successful trader without first learning what it is that you're investing/trading in & what your own personal goals/expectations are.

I don't believe you can study/learn everything from others either; everyone needs to develop their own trading/investing strategy/techniques; key is having a plan, knowing your stocks, price, [entry/exit] & risk tolerance/management. 

I mostly trade same stocks that I own long-term, so stock picking is easy for me and I'm not forever looking for new ones, though I also take advantage of what it is in the news [good & bad], hence the reason I bought CNQ last week for example [even though this is not in my long term portfolio].

Read/learn & find the magic mix that will work for you! 

Good luck!


----------



## avrex

Toronto.gal said:


> everyone needs to develop their own trading/investing strategy/techniques; key is having a plan, knowing your stocks, price, [entry/exit] & risk tolerance/management.


I agree.
We all have different goals.
Over time and experience, we all develop our own unique strategies. 
And, yes, we can all be successful.


----------



## Andre112

Thank you for clearning that up, T.gal.


----------



## newbi

*applause* great speech tgal 



Toronto.gal said:


> Whoever is a beginner should start at the beginning & not rush as the stock market will always be there and there will always be opportunities to invest and trade in; "Rome was not built in one day", right?
> 
> IMHO, no amount of books, investment strategy [be it fundamental investing, swing/day/penny stock trading], or technical analysis/charting, will help you become a successful trader without first learning what it is that you're investing/trading in & what your own personal goals/expectations are.
> 
> I don't believe you can study/learn everything from others either; everyone needs to develop their own trading/investing strategy/techniques; key is having a plan, knowing your stocks, price, [entry/exit] & risk tolerance/management.
> 
> I mostly trade same stocks that I own long-term, so stock picking is easy for me and I'm not forever looking for new ones, though I also take advantage of what it is in the news [good & bad], hence the reason I bought CNQ last week for example [even though this is not in my long term portfolio].
> 
> Read/learn & find the magic mix that will work for you!
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## zylon

*Trading:* an activity whereby one attempts monetary gain by means of due diligence, instinct, shrewdness, intelligence and common sense.

*Investing:* same goal as trading; achieved by allowing others to exercise the above qualities. *~Z*









rantaboutit.blogspot.com/2007/04/investor-vs-trader-what-is-difference


----------



## Andre112

Put in stop for WTSLA @3.45 while it's @3.50 just to make sure I don't lose money on the trad.
few seconds later it went to 3.45 and then up again. 
Made some pocket change tho.
My cost is 3.44 including commission. Did I put the stop too high?


----------



## newbi

sold my CSCO... 38% gain.

eye'ing on NTGR or Walmart, any opinion?


----------



## Toronto.gal

newbi said:


> sold my CSCO... 38% gain.
> 
> eye'ing on NTGR or Walmart, any opinion?


Impressive return newbi! 

I was debating whether to sell mine or not, but decided to stick to my exit price and I'm not quite there yet [you must have bought last Aug.; I bought way earlier].

I don't follow the companies you mention, but I don't like the latter.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Bought/sold GTE - same day trade [$5.74/$5.95]. It continues to rise!

*Gran Tierra Energy Inc. GTE.TO: The oil and gas explorer’s quarterly profit more than doubled, helped by higher production.*


----------



## gibor365

Toronto.gal said:


> Bought/sold GTE - same day trade [$5.74/$5.95]. It continues to rise!
> 
> *Gran Tierra Energy Inc. GTE.TO: The oil and gas explorer’s quarterly profit more than doubled, helped by higher production.*


Any BBD.B play?


----------



## Toronto.gal

Bought some at $4.77 this a.m. [have not sold yet, but hoping to do so for $4.90 or better].


----------



## dogleg

I bought a fair bit of Suncor last fall around $26 . To sell or not to sell that is the question . I think oil stocks might level off for a while . Thoughts?


----------



## Toronto.gal

You sure did dogled! [I saw your deleted post].

It can go either way.

I too, bought at a low price last fall, but sold 1/2 my position and have been trading oil stocks with the 1/2 I sold.

SU reached $46+ last Feb.; is it headed back to $46 or back to $30?

Except for AAPL, I'm not sitting on all profits as I did with some stocks in 2011 & only to see them crash as they did last August.

As Pat Dorsey says in his book, if one has a screaming success that now makes a big part of one's portfolio, it might make sense to shrink one's position.


----------



## dogleg

T..G : I think your opinions are very reasonable. I must admit over my investing years I always reasoned if I felt I should sell a stock why wouldn't I sell all of it. Otherwise you are just hedging your bet and not fully trusting your judgment. However, hedging is part of the process I suppose.


----------



## KaeJS

At the Open:

Sold 200 BCE
Sold 100 SU


----------



## Toronto.gal

Sold ELD yesterday - swing trade [$15/$15.43]

Bought again today at $14.92 [will hold for another swing-trade].


----------



## Eder

I sold 5% of my RY today so that I wont feel so bad on Thursday haha.


----------



## Toronto.gal

dogleg said:


> I must admit over my investing years I always reasoned if I felt I should sell a stock *why wouldn't I sell all of it.*


It would have depended on the reason you had wanted to sell in the 1st place. For example, if I were to want to sell my AAPL stock [and I do not yet], I certainly would not sell all and the reasons are obvious [upside potential being key].

Anyway, I thought the same as you in the past, but volatility taught me otherwise. Also, think about this: if over time you booked enough profits & if such a stock were to drop [say 30%], you would have minimized your losses had you taken profits off the table. And if you had put those profits to good use, you would have been a winner twice.

Granted it is not in black & white all the time, but in extreme volatility, you want more than just protect your capital & minimize your losses; you want to make a profit as well and you don't really make a profit until you sell/shrink your position.

Suppose you had invested $10K and booked $2.5K profit, then worst scenario happens [company goes bankrupt], you would have lost $7.5K and not $10K. Anyway, that's just MHO.


----------



## avrex

avrex said:


> By the dip. Bought CPWR, in a speculative play, after it's down day.


Back on Jan 17, CPWR got beat up -10% on the day, so I bought the dip.

Today, I closed that and some other swing trade positions that were opened up in Jan:
CPWR +20 %
HCA +12 %
NVDA + 6 %

The first two months in 2012 have been good.


----------



## dogleg

T.Gal : Thanks. I guess we all find reasons to justify the trades we make and if our methods work who is to say we are wrong. As I mentioned earlier I just got tired of making mini swing trades and found my method now is more efficient and productive . For example I put a few bucks into SU back in the fall. I could have made all kinds of little trades on it since but chose to take a longer view of it. Yes I could sell some and use those profits to seek other gains but still with ever-present risk. And yes it could slide but I would have to be pretty irresponsible to let it drop by the 30% you used in your example.I like mining stocks and right now have a few dollars in the Ring Of Fire (CLF, KWG, etc ). I prefer to fly to the area and see for myself what is happening and talk to the drill crews. I did the same at Red Lake with Exall and Goldcorp. A round of beers at the Legion Hall can be worth more than a brokerage report. So to each his own and as always ,good luck.


----------



## Toronto.gal

avrex said:


> Back on Jan 17, CPWR got beat up -10% on the day, so I bought the dip.
> 
> The first two months in 2012 have been good.


Congrats. avrex! 

That's the way to do it; buying the dip is what volatility is for! If you can repeat another 3 swing trades like the above every couple of months, you'll be very happy at year-end! Make sure you're using the profits wisely though [and lock-in some low prices for long-term as well]. 2012 has been good to me too thus far!

*dogleg:* I understand exactly what you're saying! 

Personal investment strategies are just that, individual choices & no single strategy suits everyone. The how & why we save/invest, etc. varies according to circumstance. Bottom line is that we all have to find the formula & mix that works for each of us; I'm not the same investor I was 10 years ago & I suspect I won't be the same 10 years from now [I'll be an expert 'option trader' by then].  

Becoming a savvy investor requires continuous learning & development [like in any other profession].


----------



## Toronto.gal

Toronto.gal said:


> Bought again today at $14.92 [will hold for another swing-trade].


Sold ELD - $15.31 [overnight trade].


----------



## FrugalTrader

T.gal, what is your strategy for position sizing?


----------



## Toronto.gal

It's a very complex & secret formula FT. 

I seldom follow the standard formula to calculate a position sizing [whether for trading or long-term investing], but I do follow my own. 

Typically, the size is anywhere from 1% to 25% of my available trading capital per position, but obviously this would vary according to stock volatility, my risk tolerance of the stock, etc. Today, I did 15% and 25% per stock.

Also, with respect to trades, I work with quarterly goals in mind, not daily/weekly or monthly.


----------



## Toronto.gal

KERX was the very 1st biopharma stock I ever traded [beginning in 2010] & today it is going absolutely crazy! [last Friday's after-trading hours activity was a HUGE hint about how the day would shape up today]. 

Sold a % of shares purchased in 2011/2012 [was well worth the wait for the former] + have traded it numerous times today as roller-coaster is unbelievable! My best same day/swing trades ever! 

http://www.google.ca/finance?client=ob&q=NASDAQ:KERX

http://www.tech24.org/87261keryx-bi...ck-soars-26-in-the-initial-trading-hours.html


----------



## newbi

red day red day!!


----------



## newbi

Toronto.gal said:


> KERX was the very 1st biopharma stock I ever traded [beginning in 2010] & today it is going absolutely crazy! [last Friday's after-trading hours activity was a HUGE hint about how the day would shape up today].
> 
> Sold a % of shares purchased in 2011/2012 [was well worth the wait for the former] + have traded it numerous times today as roller-coaster is unbelievable! My best same day/swing trades ever!
> 
> http://www.google.ca/finance?client=ob&q=NASDAQ:KERX
> 
> http://www.tech24.org/87261keryx-bi...ck-soars-26-in-the-initial-trading-hours.html


Great job TG!!


----------



## Toronto.gal

Here is one of my earlier trades as a newbie:

KERX:

- bought on April 15th/2010 - 226 shares x $4.86
- sold on May 4th/2010 - 226 shares x $6.30
- profit: $325.44 - commissions.

My capital invested on this back then [including commissions] had been a mere $1,105.31, of course now is much higher, as is my knowledge *[so BLIN 10, as you can see, you can trade without even $20K capital {from thread 'how to be a trader' }.]*

Fast forward from 2010 to 2012, and stock is still at the same price as I purchased 2 years ago, and less than what I sold for as well, hence the reason I trade them, but holding the lowest purchased rates for longer term.

Patience is a must for this type of risky stock as well as steady nerves & a lot more!

I started very small in the beginning & all were swing-trades given the low volume of shares I had stomach for back then.


----------



## Jungle

Eder said:


> I sold 5% of my RY today so that I wont feel so bad on Thursday haha.


???


----------



## Toronto.gal

Jungle said:


> ???


Can you really blame him? How many times did RY disappoint?!


----------



## humble_pie

forum is a shambles imho. Half the screen is off the screen, far to the right. Scrolling is too slow. Some stuff has disappeared.

love the way t.gal just keeps on trading up a storm, flying in & out of the forum to tot up her winnings. Hurricane engulfs toronto ? tsunami sweeps away harbourfront ? cn tower, light box & other landmark buildings collapsing ? no prob, toronto.gal will find that obscure biopharma which is glittering today & trade the living bejesus out of it.


----------



## Toronto.gal

I have owned KERX shares for a long time humble, so it's not so obscure to me. Many of my KERX shares got punished in 2011, but patience has paid off! I think I mentioned once that this was my fav. stock in the sector.

I sold a small position, but then when I noticed the roller-coaster & the potential outcome, it made more sense to trade and keep my shares.  

Just look at the chart; I didn't have eyes for anything else. Since last Friday I have been thinking about this!  

I'm not yet too optimistic about the outcome, but hopeful! Also, I know too well the shares can get decimated & I'm prepared for that as well.

"Keryx Biopharmaceuticals Inc. (KERX US) rallied 32 percent to $4.90 for the biggest gain in the Russell 2000 index. Investors speculated a new drug for treating colorectal cancer by Aeterna Zentaris Inc., a Quebec City-based cancer drug maker and partner of New York-based Keryx, may win approval from U.S. regulators."


----------



## newbi

yep as long as you are not relying those $ to feed your kids or parents that is fine! 




Toronto.gal said:


> I have owned KERX shares for a long time humble, so it's not so obscure to me. Many of my KERX shares got punished in 2011, but patience has paid off! I think I mentioned once that this was my fav. stock in the sector.
> 
> I sold a small position, but then when I noticed the roller-coaster & the potential outcome, it made more sense to trade and keep my shares.
> 
> Just look at the chart; I didn't have eyes for anything else. Since last Friday I have been thinking about this!
> 
> I'm not yet too optimistic about the outcome, but hopeful! Also, I know too well the shares can get decimated & I'm prepared for that as well.
> 
> "Keryx Biopharmaceuticals Inc. (KERX US) rallied 32 percent to $4.90 for the biggest gain in the Russell 2000 index. Investors speculated a new drug for treating colorectal cancer by Aeterna Zentaris Inc., a Quebec City-based cancer drug maker and partner of New York-based Keryx, may win approval from U.S. regulators."


----------



## doctrine

Sold 123 shares of TA today at 20.18. Bought at 20.45, received 4 dividends, therefore 1 year gain is about 4%.


----------



## Eder

Jungle said:


> ???


I wanted to lighten up a bit since RY usually tanks a bit after earnings...seems I made a mistake but I made a nice profit.


----------



## dogleg

TG: Good luck with pharma stocks. The only one I have now is Pfizer which I have held in various amounts for several years. It has been all over the map for some very good reasons but it does have fairly good dividends but even that is relative. I bought in the $20 s a few times and foolishly allowed myself to be talked out of selling at 40. The gurus said it was on its way to 70 but they were talking about the June temperature in Syracuse. If you are working the swings you could be OK but just one bad drug and you can hit the floor. Been there done that.


----------



## zylon

*i know you weren't talkin to me but i had to chime in*



dogleg said:


> ... but just one bad drug and you can hit the floor. Been there done that.


Aye b'y ! I hear ya.

Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## Toronto.gal

dogleg said:


> 1. TG: Good luck with pharma stocks. The only one I have now is Pfizer which I have held in various amounts for several years. It has been all over the map for some very good reasons but it does have fairly good dividends but even that is relative. I bought in the $20 s a few times and foolishly allowed myself to be talked out of selling at 40.
> 
> 2. The gurus said it was on its way to 70 but they were talking about the June temperature in Syracuse.


1. I have the big ones too Dogleg, like ABT, TEVA and a couple of others that I mostly hold long-term; the only one I sold, was JNJ because I invested a large capital at the wrong time, that is, I bought on Jan.6/2010 for $64+ and lol, it is the same price now, more than 2 years later.  Anyway, I sold it for a small profit and will get back in sooner rather than later; could have bought again for a lower price in 2011, but with so many bargains to be had following the US downgrade, JNJ did not make my list, but maybe this week. 

I'm very interested in scientific & medical news/research, so I read a lot on the subject and that keen interest is what got me into small biotechnology stocks in the 1st place & purely out of curiosity/interest! If I can profit in doing so & subsidize my long-term holds with the profit, why not? In this sector, I trade just a handful of small stocks [all under $5] & from those, KERX interest me the most. By now, after having traded them for almost 2 years, I could say that most of the bio-pharma shares I own, have been financed with profits, so I can sleep at night. 

There are other bigger & more interesting companies that interest me of course, but they are more expensive, hence, not for trading, just for education/reading purposes. As well, I'm well aware that the process of getting FDA approval can be a very long one given all the pre-clinical human testing/trials; brutal evaluation process, etc., so definitely playing these stocks are not for the faint of heart. This is just for those that have money to lose as *most drugs would never receive FDA approval.*

With respect to KERX, it was my 1st trading victim and I have had long success with it for the last couple of years. Yesterday may have been a 33.5% "pump and dump" day, but one that I took advantage of; between yesterday and early this morning, I decided to sell a larger % of my shares, not to mention that I was able to day-trade them as well. Nothing is for sure until we get the word from the FDA, until then, everything else is speculative noise & I'm cognizant of that fact.

My 2nd big success in the sector was with MELA; it came to my attention around the time FDA rejected it, but later received EU approval & took off big time from there. 

2. LOL, thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Mall Guy

*Sell REITs in March, buy them in April*

http://business.financialpost.com/2012/03/02/sell-reits-in-march-buy-them-in-april/

Decided after reading the above article to locked in some very tasty gains on half my HR.UN ($23.99 missing the 52 week high by a nickle in a late day rally), REI.UN ($27.67 - made the 52 week high!) and PPL ($27.75, and I know, no longer and income trust). We will see what happens in the next 30 to 60 days as I redeploy the funds.


----------



## Toronto.gal

GTE -$5.74/$6.12 [US side]. 

Holding CDN shares.


----------



## Eder

Eder said:


> I figure BP is going up due to great results last while, I don't think I'll sell, think they will raise the div again.


boink....

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...20120308&archive=ccnm&slug=201203080773050001

6% div increase....i'll have extra cheese on that!


----------



## londoncalling

If it wasn't hitting new 52 week highs I would be buying.... Maybe there will be a nice pullback this summer.  My congrats to those that do own it...


----------



## Toronto.gal

LOL, I thought it was about the other BP stock [oil], which I'm not selling either.


----------



## Causalien

BP compression trade vs oil price is a good idea right now. Oil leads BP price it seems.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Bac [$7.07/$8.79] - long swing trade.


----------



## PharmD

MFC [$13.13/$13.73] 

I'm not really a trader and would have held rather than sold, but needed to free up some capital for other investments. It's been below my buy price almost the whole time I've owned it so happy to get out ahead even if the gain was small.


----------



## Toronto.gal

I don't blame you! Hoping to sell for $14 [if it gets there, if not, selling anyway as can't ignore the huge increase].

You'll have plenty of chances to grab them again!


----------



## Toronto.gal

And indeed MFC touched $14 just minutes after I wrote above post. 

Bidding price now $13.59; as I said, plenty of chances to grab them again [maybe tomorrow you might be able to buy at your previous price and/or close enough PharmD].


----------



## Jesse

SLF and F(About 20% of holding)


----------



## avrex

Just sold my APPL call [$35.80/$194.00] that I bought on Jan 17.
Yeah, I'll take 15k profit for holding for only two months.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Nothing crazy about that profit in 2 months!

Congrats!


----------



## newbi

Sold my CCO.To.. still up around 30% although it has gone down a bit the past week or so


----------



## jcgd

avrex said:


> Just sold my APPL call [$35.80/$194.00] that I bought on Jan 17.
> Yeah, I'll take 15k profit for holding for only two months.






Your profit is my account.


----------



## avrex

jcgd said:


> Your profit is my account.


In theory, you could perform the same trade (although it would be a risky/concentrated investment)
Think about this. I payed $3,580 for an AAPL call option. That would use up 24% of your account funds, but it could be done. I then sold it two months later at $19,400.

Nice profit, but very risky. 
If things didn't go my way, I could also have lost the entire $3,580.


----------



## Toronto.gal

KERX - $4.30/$4.74 [same-day trade]. 

2 great weeks in a row!


----------



## madeincanada

Sold some BAC and C. Looking for a pullback next week.


----------



## Causalien

Nicely done madeincanada


----------



## Toronto.gal

madeincanada said:


> Sold some BAC and C. Looking for a pullback next week.


Very nice indeed [though you did not mention your % profit]. YTD, *BAC= 74.1%!* Also looking for pullback now.

Newbi: good move on CCO.


----------



## Jesse

Toronto.gal said:


> Newbi: good move on CCO.


From a traders perspective or a holders perspective? Or both?


----------



## Toronto.gal

Both Jesse! I hold long-term and due to volatility, I trade them as well.


----------



## gibor365

Wanted to sell JPM that I bought last year ...was sharply dowm on it, but this week switched to gain side... was too busy at work, so let it ride...imho still it's the strongest bank in US


----------



## Dibs

Dibs said:


> Some TDB900, POT, and for a little fun, some G.


Sold my G for a 4% gain.


----------



## KaeJS

Dibs said:


> Sold my G for a 4% gain.


Sold mine today at $45.31 for a 1.87% gain over 14 days.

What a disappointment. It was bid up to $45.80 in premarket, and now its $45.00.


----------



## Toronto.gal

*ARNA* - 9% [same-day trade]. A day late, but was in early morning & good enough return for 1/2 hour work.

"Arena Pharmaceuticals Announces European Medicines Agency's Acceptance of *Lorcaserin* Marketing Authorization Application for Weight Control."
http://invest.arenapharm.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=659309


----------



## moneyisfornothing

Toronto.gal said:


> *ARNA* - 9% [same-day trade]. A day late, but was in early morning & good enough return for 1/2 hour work.
> 
> "Arena Pharmaceuticals Announces European Medicines Agency's Acceptance of *Lorcaserin* Marketing Authorization Application for Weight Control."
> http://invest.arenapharm.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=659309



nice


----------



## Toronto.gal

Up to the minute/second news & speculation is your friend [not only enemy].

Another ARNA same-day trade @ 5%.


----------



## indexxx

Sold out half of MQL.V


----------



## JustAGuy

Kicking myself after seeing it spike back up... but I had bought

300 NSU.TO @ 3.61$ -1,089.00$ 

and then shortly after it began to fall... and seeing news about lawsuits, and that they'd cut production and stuff... well I decided to cut my loses before it plummeted further and sold

300 NSU.TO @ 3.52$ 1,050.00$

So I'm out out $40... and now it's spike back up to 3.66. Disappointed but this is only my first week dealing with stocks... so I guess it's expected I should have a bit of a learning period.


----------



## KaeJS

^ You made the right choice.

It's $40. No big deal.

You did the right thing by minimizing your risk. It could have went to $3.40.


----------



## gibor365

JustAGuy said:


> Kicking myself after seeing it spike back up... but I had bought
> 
> 300 NSU.TO @ 3.61$ -1,089.00$
> 
> and then shortly after it began to fall... and seeing news about lawsuits, and that they'd cut production and stuff... well I decided to cut my loses before it plummeted further and sold
> 
> 300 NSU.TO @ 3.52$ 1,050.00$
> 
> So I'm out out $40... and now it's spike back up to 3.66. Disappointed but this is only my first week dealing with stocks... so I guess it's expected I should have a bit of a learning period.


Just wondering why did you decide to buy this stock at all?


----------



## JustAGuy

It was in the small-cap stocks to watch Globe and Mail - Mar 22, 2012... so I did watch... and it went up, so I put a buy in on the weekend to catch it first thing Monday thinking I'd ride up with it for a bit and then sell, but then I got greedy and decided to leave it in through Tuesday. And that didn't pan out so well, and then it turned into damage control.


----------



## moneyisfornothing

Toronto.gal said:


> Up to the minute/second news & speculation is your friend [not only enemy].
> 
> Another ARNA same-day trade @ 5%.


very very nice


----------



## KaeJS

JustAGuy said:


> It was in the small-cap stocks to watch Globe and Mail.


My advice: Never click on that again. People write articles because it's their job, not because of best interests for third parties.

Be careful what you read in the future.


----------



## KaeJS

Sold 100 MT at $19.30

3.5% gain over 2 days.


----------



## Toronto.gal

JustAGuy said:


> It was in the small-cap stocks to watch Globe and Mail - Mar 22, 2012... so I did watch... and it went up, so I put a buy in on the weekend to catch it first thing Monday thinking I'd ride up with it for a bit and then sell, but then I got greedy and decided to leave it in through Tuesday. And that didn't pan out so well, and then it turned into damage control.


This is not what I would call a thought out trading plan; it was a blind trade in fact. 

You were able to get out with small losses this time, but next time you might not be so lucky.

You did very well however, to have only played with $1K+.

*KaeJS:* congrats! You waited for a good entry price and now you got rewarded!


----------



## Toronto.gal

GTE - 4.3% [bought shares one minute before markets closed yesterday & just sold]. 

Sold 75% of shares & added 25% to my existing position [surprising low volume on this stock].


----------



## stephenheath

Decided it was time to cash in some gains from non-dividend paying stocks I don't want to hold long term while the getting was good. And to prove to myself that I could pull the trigger on something, although still second-guessing if I should have held P a bit longer 

Sold 500 OK @ $2.47, 35.4% profit in just shy of two months.
Sold 1425 P @ $2.597, 5.4% profit in two days.


----------



## JustAGuy

Toronto.gal said:


> This is not what I would call a thought out trading plan; it was a blind trade in fact.
> 
> You were able to get out with small losses this time, but next time you might not be so lucky.
> 
> You did very well however, to have only played with $1K+.


I have very little idea of what to do with stocks at this point. I'm getting my feet wet with 5k for the TFSA.. I've got a little bit of AAPL and JVA, and then I tried a little of SVU since I bought into how productive the mine is expected to be and figured the stock doesn't have much to go other than up... and hey look at it today, it's even higher... but being new and not really understanding how things work I can't tell if it's just regular trading that's going to cause dips and swings or if it was genuinely going to tank... they pay dividends... I'm pretty sure I read something about them wanting to buy back some stocks... it looked like it wasn't unreasonable for them to climb a bit. Unfortunately the companies I'm most familiar with aren't on the market or are not good investments. And then there's AAPLE, or Starbucks, or McDonalds... which I guess seem to be good bets for the longrun, but didn't seem like putting money into them would teach me anything.

I've also put enough money into GFS that if I were to sell right now I'd come out with some profit even after the loss on SVU. I'm tempted to do that but ... it seems like GFS has some potential to climb back up this year now that they appear to have gotten the ball rolling with their contract back in December. I mean it looks like they were having holdups last year more than any meaningful work, but they made more profit than the year before. But hey... I've lived my life in a bubble of film/comic books... what do I know about the Gas Fracking industry?

This should maybe be a thread on its own... but anyone think I'm crazy to leave the money with GFS? Should I sell while I've got a 4.69% profit after a week?


----------



## NicW11

JustAGuy said:


> This should maybe be a thread on its own... but anyone think I'm crazy to leave the money with GFS? Should I sell while I've got a 4.69% profit after a week?


I own 1195 GFS shares. I personally think they have a strong future. I live in the heart of oil country, and hear alot about the company. I like the fundamentals and the management. Now that they are rolling forward with the Husky contract, I'll expect great things from GasFrac.


----------



## gibor365

KaeJS said:


> Sold 100 MT at $19.30
> 
> 3.5% gain over 2 days.


I noticed you trade MT a lot. Do you care to share why MT? and what is your strategy?


----------



## JustAGuy

NicW11 said:


> I live in the heart of oil country, and hear alot about the company.


Great to get a second opinion. I'm not in oil country, and was living out of country until November of last year so while I spotted the company kind of randomly and thought that their future looked bright after a little bit of digging, it's hard to know.


----------



## Argonaut

Sold all of my TD shares I've been accumulating for a year at closing price today. The 52-week high is exactly one year ago, and it's off about 2% from it. However, I sold for about a 10% gain, which says something for dollar cost averaging when commissions aren't involved.

Seasonality, overbought market, Belguy posting about the great quarter.. virtually all indicators are pointing to sell. Which means it's probably the wrong move, but oh well. Want to re-add a bank in the late summer.


----------



## webber22

Yes, that Belguy post confirms the rest of my SELL plans as well. All indicators including the election cycle are pointing to a slowdown for a few months. Plus none of the U.S. brokers have bought anything substantial on the tsx for the past week, in fact they've sold quite a bit.


----------



## KaeJS

gibor said:


> I noticed you trade MT a lot. Do you care to share why MT? and what is your strategy?


I love MT.

It's a high beta stock which makes it great for trading. It's undervalued, and it's easily predictable based on market sentiment.

In terms of a strategy, I just wait until the market has been hit and it's been beat down to an oversold level. All I look at is price action and sentiment - nothing else. This is why I traded it from $19.20 to $19.70 a few weeks ago, but now, I traded from $18.60 to $19.30, because 19.30 isn't so cheap anymore with the recent news out there. It was cheap, but things change. The chart and sentiment tells all. I'd probably be quite surprised if it didn't dip below $19 again next week.

Biggest Steel company in the world, trading for $18/share... almost hard not to make money with the high beta and volatility. Stock is cheap so even if you're wrong, you can DCA for next to nothing. $2,000 will get ya 100 shares. 

Just click on a 1 Year chart and look how beautiful it is.


----------



## donald

I'm going to be taking some aapl off the table next week.Argo funny enough i just recently bought a {lot} of td.I like td exposure to the usa and they got a soild foot print in the north east( that is where the recovery is)Td seems to be the only canadian bank that knows how to play in america(they just opened up a flagship in new-york last week i believe,can't even reconize there a canadian bank down there-which is there play)Lots of press giving the nod to td gaining market share.Plus i love the div(grower) and ed clark seems to be one of the best ceo's(i like there management)There the bank to be with imo vs bns and ry.


----------



## Argonaut

I agree, donald. It's more of a life-timing thing on my part.. and I'm hoping the general market analysis turns out correct so I can pick it up cheaper later.


----------



## Ihatetaxes

Sold 500 shares of VTI this morning at $72.82US. Returns ranged from 17 - 25% in 7-9 months. Taking some profits and will buy back in when/if there are some market declines in the next couple of months.


----------



## dotnet_nerd

I sold LIQ.T @17.60 for a tidy profit after a strong rally.

I guess everyone's drowning their sorrows and racing off to the LCBO:tongue-new:

I'll miss the divvy though, but I wanted to free some some $$$ to buy the dips on an energy play. Not sure which though I'm mulling HSE or maybe just the etf XEG


----------



## AMABILE

I started to accumulate AGT (ALLIANCE GRAIN TRADERS)
2 weeks ago for the long term - attracted to 
the 4+% dividend.....but I had to sell yesterday
because I couldn't resist the 11% profit


----------



## Jesse

Sold all my XCO on the NG production cut news.
Trimmed SU at a 3% loss before earnings as I had been averaging down from 34 and was into it for more than I was comfortable.
Thought about selling ECA, but the div is great for what I consider my "risky" nat gas play.


----------



## Ihatetaxes

All out of Apple today, taking some small profit on some shares and bigger gain on others. All is the TFSA which he nice.


----------



## Assetologist

Sold eca 19.50
(Bought Ap 13 17.91)


----------



## Argonaut

Get this: I put in a GTC sell order on all of my Fortis last week for 33.99. The trading range today went up to 33.98. Haha. Hope it sells tomorrow.


----------



## indexxx

Hess. Waited for a year, always floated below my PP, now it's had some bad results in earnings reports. It was one of my first stocks and it has a high price target- but I can sell it out from my RBC DI investment account, use the capital loss to offset some gainers, move the money into my QT RRSP and buy something worthwhile like KO or SBUX or JNJ. I kept waiting and waiting for a pop that never happened, and I'm tired of sitting on dead money. Sold it today for a small loss- live and learn!


----------



## killuminati

I'm all out of APPL today. 17% gain in a few months.

I'll wait for the next drop.


----------



## Argonaut

Sold all of Fortis today, too many reasons to repeat but the best part is that it's approaching a 52-week high that it has bounced down from a few times.

Don't like sitting with a bunch of cash in my TFSA, but would like TD or BNS at a better price.


----------



## KaeJS

Sold 1000 MT at the opening bell for $17.74.


----------



## KaeJS

Argonaut said:


> Sold all of Fortis today


I was waiting for this.

I was thinking about you yesterday and today as I was watching my FTS rise. I was wondering when I was going to see the big sell :wink:

For myself? I am still a holder. However, I was glad you were able to get out. I know you've been wanting out for a month or two now.


----------



## Argonaut

Yeah, I said that I would sell around $33, but I saw that it was undergoing a bit of a bull run and I figured I would let the momentum take it to $34.


----------



## zylon

*6 reasons to stay in May*


U.S. consumers continue to spend
The ECB is ahead of the markets
China kicks the can down the road
Markets have momentum
Emerging market policy points to accelerating growth
Selling in May often doesn’t work



> Whether its the May to August or May to September period, markets declined in 13 out of 24 years since 1998. So the success rate of “Sell in May” is only 54%. Meanwhile, the market return exceeded 10% in six years.
> “After double-digit returns in January to April, the probability of sell in May working falls.”
> Rather than “Sell in May,” the strategists think the more appropriate expression is “Get long from September to April.”


http://business.financialpost.com/2...in-may/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## indexxx

Sold out half my IO position to book some gains- shot up 20% today on earnings report. Also have a limit sell in on DOMK- first time it's above my PP after a big drop.


----------



## Assetologist

[email protected] (bought Wednesday @16.9)


----------



## dotnet_nerd

Today I sold my:

Andrew Peller Wines ADW.A 
K-Bro linen KBL

Great stocks and I had no particular reason to get rid of them. I just wanted to take some profits and free up some $$$ to buy some bargains today.

I'm looking at XIC or perhaps XEG


----------



## bettyboop

I sold my TLM shares I bought on May 16, collected the divy and made $425 - I was planning on keeping it until $12-13 but for me that's a nice profit for a few days. I am waiting till COS is under $20 then I'll pick that up for a long term hold. I never have liked TLM it's always seemed to be a laggard but it was so damn cheap I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Toronto.gal

I bought more for USD$9.58 on Tuesday, but also sold some the next day [in case they would drop below $9, but I was wrong]. :rolleyes2:


----------



## al42

wow me too, but on the CDN. side. Bought more @ $9.75 and sold that chunk @ $10.15 because it really looked like it was going below $9.


----------



## indexxx

Sold half my AUTH today to lock in a 30% gain in six weeks


----------



## kcowan

Not sure where to put this so here goes:
When to sell?
Barry Ritholtz puts together these bullets for reluctance to sell when stock holdings are underwater. The most common mistake by novice investors. "I will sell when it gets back to even..."


----------



## dogcom

They will sell for a loss when enough time passes and they can pawn it off for tax loss selling.


----------



## scomac

kcowan said:


> Not sure where to put this so here goes:
> When to sell?
> Barry Ritholtz puts together these bullets for reluctance to sell when stock holdings are underwater. The most common mistake by novice investors. "I will sell when it gets back to even..."


Well...it maybe reflective of the thinking that goes on, but I'm not too sure it needs to be repeated because it is wrong. Why re-enforce bad habits?

And in case you wondered, I'm just as guilty as the next guy as I recently bought a shite stock when I should have been waiting for the bigger fish to fry.


----------



## KaeJS

Sold 300 MT @ $14.50
Purchased for $14.00 on May 31st. 

3.57%


----------



## Young&Ambitious

KaeJS why'd you sell MT out of curiosity? It sounds good to me as it's near 52 week low, 4.5% yield plus capital gain upside.


----------



## lakota

sold 4000 shares of PLT.UN this morning for 6.17 and now it is 6.55 !!


----------



## KaeJS

Young&Ambitious said:


> KaeJS why'd you sell MT out of curiosity? It sounds good to me as it's near 52 week low, 4.5% yield plus capital gain upside.


I bought on margin. 

I also still own 250 shares.


----------



## phrenk

I've started selling covered calls on Talisman (NYSE:TLM) and Alpha Natural Resources (NYSE:ANR). High volatility right now and i expect another market meltdown in July / August like last year.

Good way to obtain additional cash for the margin account and guarantee a 20-30% total return if i get exercised in under 2-4 months depending on strike prices.


----------



## rikk

Sold 1000 SU at $29.48 (bought 2012-06-04 at $27.06) ... helps out a bit with those other buys at $29.98 (11may) and $33.01 (29march) 

200 $29.48 2012-06-07 14:47 
100 $29.48 2012-06-07 14:47 
300 $29.48 2012-06-07 14:47 
300 $29.48 2012-06-07 14:47 
100 $29.48 2012-06-07 14:47


----------



## KaeJS

Sold 150 G.TO @ $41.25
Sold 250 CAT @ $88.75


----------



## Eder

I sold off the rest of my Encana today...Apache is starting to waffle on it's proposed LNG plant.
I sold 1000 Talisman today...just a swing trade no other reason.
Sold my iShares S&P 500 Index C$-Hedged XSP ... it truly has been quite useless compared to other unhedged ETF's

I bought some Ipl.un with the proceeds...I like the dividend and trying to play more defense for the summer...(Italy up next...yeehaw!)


----------



## blin10

wow believe it or not I sold eca as well today at 22.3 and bought ipl for 19.01 today lol... good luck to us 



Eder said:


> I sold off the rest of my Encana today...Apache is starting to waffle on it's proposed LNG plant.
> I sold 1000 Talisman today...just a swing trade no other reason.
> Sold my iShares S&P 500 Index C$-Hedged XSP ... it truly has been quite useless compared to other unhedged ETF's
> 
> I bought some Ipl.un with the proceeds...I like the dividend and trying to play more defense for the summer...(Italy up next...yeehaw!)


----------



## Eder

I'm thinking there will be opportunity to buy ECA back under $20 (maybe on Monday?). I don't really like the company and would rather pay ~$17 something like last time.


----------



## blin10

I'm not sure why it's going up but it touched 22.40 (on usd side) on 28/10/2011 and 09/05/2012 and went down after... if it pops above that level and stays it can easily go up 2-4$ up but with all the negative news lately and euro bs the odds are against that move so I rather take my 2g's profit and run with ipl...



Eder said:


> I'm thinking there will be opportunity to buy ECA back under $20 (maybe on Monday?). I don't really like the company and would rather pay ~$17 something like last time.


----------



## Assetologist

5000 TLM @ 11.71
A nice bump this week.
Monday will be interesting!


----------



## daddybigbucks

blin10 said:


> I'm not sure why it's going up but it touched 22.40 (on usd side) on 28/10/2011 and 09/05/2012 and went down after... if it pops above that level and stays it can easily go up 2-4$ up but with all the negative news lately and euro bs the odds are against that move so I rather take my 2g's profit and run with ipl...


not me, I only buy ECA , never sell.


----------



## KaeJS

Sold 750 BMO @ $55.50.

Purchased on June 11 for $54.50 using margin.


----------



## Ihatetaxes

KaeJS said:


> Sold 750 BMO @ $55.50.
> 
> Purchased on June 11 for $54.50 using margin.


Nice quick $750!! Good use of the dreaded margin!


----------



## KaeJS

Thank you, kind sir.

Now, I promise... no more margin until 2013. (maybe) :rolleyes2:


----------



## Homerhomer

KaeJS said:


> Now, I promise... no more margin until 2013. (maybe) :rolleyes2:


I will be happy to start taking bets, I say there will be a margin purchase before the end of June ;-), over under, I am way under ;-)


----------



## HaroldCrump

It is a statistically proven fact that KaeJS's margin is directly proportional to Belguy's whining on the forum.
Just go back about 2 years and check - there is perfect co-relation.

Now if only I got a $ every time KaeJS swore not to use margin again....


----------



## Four Pillars

HaroldCrump said:


> It is a statistically proven fact that KaeJS's margin is directly proportional to Belguy's whining on the forum.


Lol. If Kae can make $750 every time he uses margin - he should continue to do so. Not sure how much the site owners are paying Belguy.


----------



## Toronto.gal

KaeJS said:


> Sold 750 BMO @ $55.50.
> 
> Purchased on June 11 for $54.50 using margin.


Happy the trade worked so well for you! Congrats! :encouragement:

BUT, don't make promises you can't keep. :hopelessness:


----------



## daddybigbucks

blin10 said:


> I'm not sure why it's going up but it touched 22.40 (on usd side) on 28/10/2011 and 09/05/2012 and went down after... if it pops above that level and stays it can easily go up 2-4$ up but with all the negative news lately and euro bs the odds are against that move so I rather take my 2g's profit and run with ipl...


for blin10 and eder, good call on selling the ECA. 
It took a nice run for no reason and now dropping for no reason.(even though nat gas is positive today)

I thought it was going to stay above $22, but wrong again.
these markets are nuts.


----------



## dogcom

One thing we know about summer is it is random season meaning we could get a nice rally or a good drop and everything in between. It is best to keep cash on hand during this season and probably look for gold and gold stocks as one of the few places that will do well in the summer usually starting in late July so expect it to possibly keep dropping here as we reach a major bottom for the summer rally. It is also possible we have seen that bottom and it is just retest time so for this reason I am keeping a half position in my gold holding waiting to fill up in a few weeks if everything goes as planned.


----------



## Spidey

Stopped out of SU yesterday @$29.90 at a nice little profit. Have a stink bid in to buy it back again. All you swing traders are corrupting me. :tongue-new:


----------



## fatcat

dogcom said:


> One thing we know about summer is it is random season meaning we could get a nice rally or a good drop and everything in between. It is best to keep cash on hand during this season and probably look for gold and gold stocks as one of the few places that will do well in the summer usually starting in late July so expect it to possibly keep dropping here as we reach a major bottom for the summer rally. It is also possible we have seen that bottom and it is just retest time so for this reason I am keeping a half position in my gold holding waiting to fill up in a few weeks if everything goes as planned.


dog, i have simply lost trust in gold myself (which doesn't mean it might not be a great investment) primarily because it can't make up it's mind ... is it risk on or risk off asset ? ... the market is tanking and gold clearly isn't seen as a safe haven because it is tanking too ... if we waved a magic wand and fixed europe tomorrow, gold would tank again because it would be viewed as unnecessary ... it seems to me that the big boys just don't trust the underlying long-term case for gold and are willing to throw it overboard on the slightest whim ... the positive news for gold almost entirely comes out of the bugs (and yes i know that soros and others own gold) there just is something off about gold as an asset ... something doesn't add up ... maybe, as the bugs say, it's being manipulated


----------



## KaeJS

Spidey said:


> Stopped out of SU yesterday @$29.90 at a nice little profit. Have a stink bid in to buy it back again. All you swing traders are corrupting me. :tongue-new:


Congratulations.

And, I don't think you're being corrupted. I think you're just beginning to "see the light". :biggrin:


----------



## KaeJS

Sold 100 TCK.B.TO at $32.25.

Purchased for $30.00 on June 25.


----------



## Jon_Snow

Sold 3000 SU today at 30.77.

Bought at an average of about 27.70 around the middle of May.

Good day. :encouragement:

Also lightened up on some PBN and COS...


----------



## riseofamillionaire

Looking to sell Arc Resources into strength in the next coming months with the goal of selling almost all my commodities exposure by year end.


----------



## KaeJS

Jon_Snow said:


> Sold 3000 SU today at 30.77.
> 
> Bought at an average of about 27.70 around the middle of May.
> 
> Good day. :encouragement:
> 
> Also lightened up on some PBN and COS...


Not a bad way to make $9k.


----------



## Jon_Snow

KaeJS said:


> Not a bad way to make $9k.


Actually 12k including PBN and COS, but whose counting? :tongue-new: I can't understand why oil is suddenly surging... I'm happy to unload these oil stocks for a nice profit. I just can't have 150k tied up in a sector whose recent behavior makes no sense to me right now. 
Back to making money with my greatest investment: LBYM.


----------



## Kaitlyn

Jon_Snow said:


> Actually 12k including PBN and COS, but whose counting? :tongue-new: I can't understand why oil is suddenly surging... I'm happy to unload these oil stocks for a nice profit. I just can't have 150k tied up in a sector whose recent behavior makes no sense to me right now.
> Back to making money with my greatest investment: LBYM.


Ah if I had more free cash I would have picked up some PBN a few weeks ago.. oh well 

I have COS at a little bit of a profit... going to hold longer for now.

I've looking pretty good with PWT and BNP. Not sure what to do with those - take the cap gains or enjoy the nice dividends...


----------



## Islenska

Sold some Tourmaline oil at ~$27 but keeping a half position feeling this could go much higher with mid-cap takeovers in the oil patch,

Could also tank just as quick....


----------



## Young&Ambitious

COS.TO but holding onto my LNV.TO


----------



## blin10

I want to sell stuff and take nice profits, but based on technicals it should go higher.. we are not out of euro crap by a long shot but they passed some package for now so they should not be in headlines until next package... ill just sit and collect divis, pretty much 90% of my stuff is earning me over 6%


----------



## Young&Ambitious

Yes indeed. I've put stop (loss) orders on my US equities. For the Cdn ones I guess I'll have to stop-limits since they don't allow stops :/


----------



## Spudd

They don't allow stops?


----------



## Young&Ambitious

Now that I've got some gains on my recent acquisitions I've been looking into this and it seems that Canadian exchanges do not unfortunately. Stop limits (where the stop and the limit are the same price) are okay though :l


----------



## Spudd

I use "sell on stop" on TD Waterhouse and it works. I've used it a few times on Canadian stocks. But I didn't enter a limit price, so maybe it technically counts as a stop limit.


----------



## Young&Ambitious

It's supposed to be Canadian exchange rather than Canadian stock. Does this jive with what you've done at TD?


----------



## Spudd

Yes, it was on a Canadian exchange.


----------



## Young&Ambitious

Hmm and it sells at market or at your stop price?


----------



## Spudd

It sells at market once the stop price is hit. Usually that's pretty close but for illiquid stocks it can be a difference. I set a stop on AAH.TO at 16.42 and it sold for 16.06.


----------



## KaeJS

Spudd said:


> I set a stop on AAH.TO at 16.42 and it sold for 16.06.


Youch!

That's where a Sell Stop Limit comes in handy...


----------



## Spudd

Yeah, that was kinda painful, but I still made a decent profit on it so can't complain too much.


----------



## Young&Ambitious

Weird, I'll have to follow up with Questrade on this...that was not my understanding based on their page: http://questrade.com/trading/stocks_order_entry_101.aspx

This is the error message I get: Invalid data was entered in the following field(s):
- Stop Market orders are invalid for orders sent to Canadian exchanges
Please try again

But looking at TD's page it seems that stop-loss orders are fine for Canadian exchanges unless they are OTC: http://www.tdcanadatrust.com/planning/investing-basics/how-to-place-a-trade/asglor.jsp

Ah the learning never ends each:


----------



## Dibs

I sold 50 POT for an 8% gain, still have 50 left if it goes up some more.


----------



## Dopplegangerr

Dibs said:


> I sold 50 POT for an 8% gain, still have 50 left if it goes up some more.


I also have 100 POT and am already sitting at a 18% gain, just not sure if I just let my winners ride or if I should take my profits where I can. Any one elses thoughts?


----------



## Toronto.gal

Definitely sold [day-traded] PCX. 

Seems all bankruptcy fears have suddenly disappeared without concrete news on their website. :rolleyes2:

*Dopplegangerr:* there is much upside potential for POT & despite its volatility, as you bought in the high $30's, I would not sell.


----------



## Dopplegangerr

Thats wonderful Torontogal, Thank you.
I have read a lot about POT and really believe in the company and see the upsides of the industry, but when there is already a 700 dollar profit I was not sure if I should just be happy and take what I can get now before everything plummets again and I lose my gains. I got in pretty much at the bottom for POT and am a little proud of myself for that, I have been known to buy to early as I think in investing I am maybe to much of an optimist. I have been at this only one year and omg there is a lot to learn!


----------



## Young&Ambitious

Okay Spudd I figured it out, whew!

Questrade person: "Canadian Exchange does not have STOP order. You can use a STOP LIMIT Order; set the stop price and limit price the same. It will work a similar way as STOP order. A stop limit order, when your stop price is reached, the order then turn into a limit sell order. If your set the limit price same as your stop price, then it works very similar with a STOP order. However, if the stock price drops very fast , and after it triggers your stop price, then drop further immediately and never touch the Limit PRICE again, there is a possibility that your order might not be sold. The reason that TD can do a STOP order is because their Traders can manually watch the order for clients, and the price is reached, they manually execute the order for clients. But they charge higher commission $29.95."

Personally, I'd be tempted to sell POT.TO if I had any right now, it's oversold on short term technicals. I'm thinking the market will dip again in the short term. But I don't have a crystal ball so we'll see what happens.


----------



## AMABILE

I am also going to hold POT,
even as I'm up 16%.
I'm really trying not be greedy,
but there is so much more upside to it.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Dopplegangerr said:


> I got in pretty much *at the bottom* for POT and am a little proud of myself for that....I have been at this only one year and omg there is a lot to learn!


Precisely for that reason I would be patient and hold it since you only have 100 shares @ a very good price, and it's likely to go above $50 before it goes below $40 again, which is unlikely to happen at this point, *but never say never in this business!*

I do believe in profit-taking, but I myself have been holding this stock since before it split [in the $30's at today's price] & added more in the high $30's recently. 

Given the volatility of the stock, I do trade it as well, but most times, I reinvest it all back in the same stock when it goes down.

Hope the options & other reading is going well.


----------



## Young&Ambitious

My stop loss kicked in for BMO today, SI yesterday. Not ready to buy back, I'll wait until they go down a bit further.


----------



## marina628

Sold all my shares of ASUR


----------



## KaeJS

Young&Ambitious said:


> My stop loss kicked in for BMO today.


Nice.
Hopefully you can buy back in the $54's.


----------



## Young&Ambitious

I hope so!

Sold PG for $63.86, bought at $59.52. Will re-buy when it's down a couple bucks.


----------



## KaeJS

Sold 3792 CTEL.

I blew up my portfolio.

$1500 loss in one day. Whoops. :stupid:


----------



## Young&Ambitious

If I were you Kae I'd be selling the Shaw one  

Today is just a mess


----------



## Financial Cents

Not selling anything. Only looking to buy.


----------



## KaeJS

Sold 1000 F @ 9.46 for a 1.18% over 10 days using margin.

Stock is still cheap, but like always, I could not afford the risk. Took my profit and ran.


----------



## KaeJS

Sold 500 MFC.TO @ $10.85

Bought on Monday for $10.75 on margin.


----------



## HaroldCrump

^ $40 profit after commissions?
Is it really worthwhile?


----------



## KaeJS

^ Yes. 

Sold 700 CPG.TO @ 39.35
Bought for $37.25 on July 12.


----------



## Assetologist

Sold AGU yesterday @ $93.5 (better price today but bought at $30 and I'm happy to redeploy capital).


----------



## Dopplegangerr

Wow nice gains Assetologist


----------



## Young&Ambitious

I sold CNQ.TO for an average 7% return for a 1month / 2 week hold (tranche 1 / 2).


----------



## GOB

KaeJS said:


> Sold 500 MFC.TO @ $10.85
> 
> Bought on Monday for $10.75 on margin.


What are your commissions and margin interest? Have you considered the viability of your trading style in the long term, especially when interest rates inevitably rise?


----------



## doctrine

True gain = (Selling price - purchase price - buying commission - selling commission) * (1-marginal tax rate if taxable account) = after tax profit


----------



## GOB

Booked a 34% gain on T.TO and moved the proceeds into ABX.TO


----------



## daddybigbucks

I got stopped out of RIM today.

to quote o'leary, "that stock is radioactive to me now"


----------



## blin10

sold arx, made good $ from buying back at 19, will rebuy when it goes down


----------



## KaeJS

daddybigbucks said:


> I got stopped out of RIM today.
> 
> to quote o'leary, "that stock is radioactive to me now"


Love that quote.

Sorry to hear about your getting stopped out of RIM. This stock has been radioactive to me since $54/share...


----------



## zylon

*Canadian Real Estate Investment Trust (REF.UN)*

Sold 1/2 my position of REF.UN

Will be looking to buy back below the 50 day moving average.
http://stockcharts.com/h-sc/ui?s=REF/UN.TO&p=D&b=5&g=0&id=p59560772059

A ~10% correction to the 200 dma would be better.


----------



## KaeJS

Sold 2000 MFC.TO at $10.58


----------



## blin10

sold lnv at a loss, if they can't go up during bullish days it'll be game over for them when markets turn red


----------



## Young&Ambitious

blin10 said:


> sold lnv at a loss, if they can't go up during bullish days it'll be game over for them when markets turn red


Ack I hope not. One of my largest positions. I sold at high points and repurchased to get a book value of 7.10 so I'm hoping for a recovery, if not short term then long term. So long as they can keep up the divvy I'm okay to wait..


----------



## bettyboop

I sold EIF (thanks doctrine) and bought a 50" toshiba with the capital gains. I figure it's better than losing it and more in the next crash.


----------



## Dmoney

bettyboop said:


> ... and bought a 50" toshiba with the capital gains. I figure it's better than losing it and more in the next crash.


Love it!!!


----------



## blin10

divy might get cut, if price is not going up on bullish days it tells you something right there


Young&Ambitious said:


> Ack I hope not. One of my largest positions. I sold at high points and repurchased to get a book value of 7.10 so I'm hoping for a recovery, if not short term then long term. So long as they can keep up the divvy I'm okay to wait..


----------



## KaeJS

KaeJS said:


> Sold 2000 MFC.TO at $10.58


Whoops. :rolleyes2:


----------



## al42

blin10 said:


> divy might get cut, if price is not going up on bullish days it tells you something right there


I don't think so, Advantage are still selling their shares as they are in deep trouble.
So I think this is the reason the S.P. has not been reacting well.
I've added more on this dip.


----------



## zylon

*TransCanada Corporation (TRP)*

Sold 1/2 position in TRP

It's quite unusual to be taking profits at 52 wk highs in the middle of summer; but 32% total return is nothing to sneeze at in this environment. The environment being that peeps crying the markets been flat for 10+ years.

TRP weekly chart


----------



## Dopplegangerr

Congrats on your trade zylon, that's awesome


----------



## LOST

Sold ipl.un 20.02 bought 16.24. Funny thing is I put a limit stop at 20.02 and it only spiked to 20.08 to take out shares then fell back down.


----------



## Addy

Considering selling some XIV but can't quite pull the trigger yet. Hope I don't regret it!


----------



## webber22

There's an alert from the TMX saying KaeJS sold all his stocks :confused2:, even that dog Transalta that most people have a big loss on. This could be the reason for the downturn


----------



## Financial Cents

Why sell MFC? Stock is cheap.


----------



## Dopplegangerr

He liquidated everything to buy a house


----------



## thenegotiator

I sold all my positions on suncor, aapl, xom, caterpillar, xiu, philip Morris, randgold,
basically all my portfolio and went to cash as of today.
maybe this market went up too far too fast?
just a hunch.
i am scared that i will loose all my gains.
my first post.


----------



## Spudd

Sold InnVest for about a 16% gain.


----------



## zylon

*In order of appearance ...*

Buddah, Zen archer, the unnamed almost billionaire, Benjamin Graham, Warren Buffett, Jean-Marie Eveillard, and others.

You never know where he will take you, or the personalities you'll meet, when you open an essay by David Galland. He has a talent for constructing a useful work using pieces one might never expect would fit together.

Snip:


> This idea of keeping an easily understood, single goal in mind for each of your investments is hugely important, because without it you are going to be susceptible to the fears, fantasies, and folly that ultimately cause investors to end up on the losing side of the equation… by selling good companies on pullbacks, holding on to positions well past the point of reasonableness, or chasing stocks after they've spiked.
> 
> http://www.caseyresearch.com/articles/only-way-win-gold-stocks?ppref=TWT433ED0812B


- via Twitter @caseyresearch

__________________
_If you know what you got, you ain't got much._


----------



## Andre112

Sold my 1 share of AAPL @667 two day ago (bought @ 575)


----------



## Kaitlyn

Andre112 said:


> Sold my 1 share of AAPL @667 two day ago (bought @ 575)


$90 - commissions isn't all that much... :S


----------



## Andre112

$4.95 of commish.


----------



## liquidfinance

Ditched the dog that is Just Energy. JE.TO


----------



## Homerhomer

Sold all of my goldcorp ;-)


----------



## Ihatetaxes

liquidfinance said:


> Ditched the dog that is Just Energy. JE.TO


Good call I did the same recently. Now I can slam the door a little harder when those door-to-door energy contract salespeople come along.


----------



## Ihatetaxes

Homerhomer said:


> Sold all of my goldcorp ;-)


Cha-CHING!!! $$$$$


----------



## Toronto.gal

:biggrin:










*Homerhomer:* now you can take me to Harvey's. :encouragement:

Well done! Now put those profits + capital to good use!


----------



## Homerhomer

Toronto.gal said:


> :
> *Homerhomer:* now you can take me to Harvey's. :encouragement:
> 
> Well done! Now put those profits + capital to good use!


Harvey's huh, love it when a date has such low expectations, makes it hard to fail :hopelessness: :biggrin:

Not sure what to do with those profits, to me most stocks I follow seem to have run up too high, but I don't mind holding cash for a while ;-)


----------



## Toronto.gal

Homerhomer said:


> 1. love it when a date has such low expectations..
> 2. but I don't mind holding cash for a while ;-)


1. Low expectation? IMHO, best veggie [and beef] burger in town!
2. Didn't mean to spend it, just that you should make a good exchange, and I'm sure you will as there are still a lot of well priced stocks out there.


----------



## FrugalTrader

Homerhomer said:


> Sold all of my goldcorp ;-)


Did the same!


----------



## al42

FrugalTrader said:


> Did the same!



Sold half, will wait and see what happens.


----------



## dogcom

Sold all my HGU today after some great profits and now looking to put in some XGD on a pull back. My plan to move in and out of HGU since May has proven out very well and will now look to slow it down with XGD in the near future and will be able to hold that ETF as opposed to HGU which is very hard to hold.

With some of the HGU profits I bought some SGC as a very speculative hold as some analysts seem to like this one and it is very beaten down so this will now be my penny stock hold.


----------



## Andre112

185 wtsla @2.83


----------



## Toronto.gal

*Andre:* you're becoming a day-trader?  Just under 6% overnight! 

Well done buying it yesterday when it dipped around -10% following the negative 2nd Q report, though it was a gutsy buy, so I'm glad it paid off for you! [the practice is what's important here, not the profits].


----------



## marina628

Our Tenants gave notice on a house we own in Whitby on Aug 05 ,we listed it Aug 17 for $334,000 and last night finalized paperwork for $359,100 ,closing October 19 .We purchased it in 2009 for $257,000 and spent about $8000 on it in the past 3 years.I was just too tired with personal situations to try to find tenants and figured selling would not be so bad with the ROI .


----------



## getchanceandluck

I sold of my shares in CLQ.today. They popped 16% on high traffic so I figured I may as well lock in the gains.


----------



## Andre112

T.gal:
Not realy a day trader but a trader for sure. I've set my limit sell. It was reached just in 1 day.
I've been practicing and following a few stock since April and doing trades in my practice account. The result was pretty good. 8% gain in 4 months. So now I'm applying same mentality and strategy for real.


----------



## liquidfinance

Ihatetaxes said:


> Good call I did the same recently. Now I can slam the door a little harder when those door-to-door energy contract salespeople come along.


Really stitched up by these. Up over 2% after I sold :rolleyes2:


----------



## Spidey

I've recently sold some BMO and COS to lock in some short term gain. Sold off most of my short-term portfolio (others include SU, BNP, SVY, CNQ) and bumped up my cash position. Average profits 12% + some dividends still pending, with a holding period between 10 and 77 days. Awaiting the autumn or the next big panic.


----------



## ddkay

Every selloff so far has been a very rewarding buying opportunity. All volatility has been to the upside. andrewf are you still short VIX? I think he hit the jackpot with those, I wish more leveraged VIX ETF's were launched just so I could repeat that. A little panic like last summer would be a nice change of pace. This sideways action is boring me to death.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Andre112 said:


> 1. I've set my limit sell. It was reached just in 1 day.
> 2. I've been practicing and following a few stock since April and doing trades in my practice account....So now I'm applying same mentality and strategy for real.
> 3. The result was pretty good. 8% gain in 4 months.


1. Discipline & knowing your entry/exit points is important, as is your conservative approach.

2. Great to see that you did not rush into trading, but have been reading/working on your style/technique, and virtual trading for a period of time first! But as we know, in real life, real money is only made when you are finally able to duplicate your virtual success into a live one!

3. Congrats! :encouragement:

Just be careful what stocks you pick!


----------



## blin10

erf/cos


----------



## Lephturn

AAPL 615-585 Oct put spread.


----------



## Dopplegangerr

sold to close 5 MCD call options for a 20 % gain in 2 weeks.


----------



## Navigate Sensibly

Spidey said:


> I've recently sold some BMO and COS to lock in some short term gain. Sold off most of my short-term portfolio (others include SU, BNP, SVY, CNQ) and bumped up my cash position. Average profits 12% + some dividends still pending, with a holding period between 10 and 77 days. Awaiting the autumn or the next big panic.


What if panic does not come? What then?


----------



## gibor365

Interesting that BMO in yout "short-term" portfolio.... imho Canadian banks and telcos should be in the "longest-term" portfolio....


----------



## Spidey

Navigate Sensibly said:


> What if panic does not come? What then?


I have 3 roughly defined equity baskets. One, is approximately 50% of my overall combined porfolios and remains fixed come hell or high water - this is mostly in index funds plus a few favorite stocks and REITs. The 2nd is medium term and makes up about another 15% of my portfolio. I'm still currently holding my medium holdings as well, so I'm still fairly heavily invested in equities. This 2nd basket however, will be sold for fixed income if the market goes into another bullish phase - perhaps 14000ish on the TSX. The 3rd basket is short term and can make up to another 15% of my portfolio (perhaps even 25% if we had a really big crash) - this is for when stocks get so beaten up that the upside looks to far outweigh the downside - such as when BMO reached $54.47, BNP $14.20, SVY $6.80, CHE.UN $15.10, SU $27.63, MIC $17.34, CNQ $26.75, COS $19.26 - prices that I picked up shares at (to be honest a couple of these prices are my lowest average down price but I made a decent short-term profit on all of them). Still holding CHE.UN - I think I may keep this one for a while. 

So to answer your question, if panic doesn't come, there are 2 other scenarios - a bull market in which I should see significant increases in my remaining equity holdings or a flat market in which I would just sit and collect dividends. However, flat markets are highly unlikely in these volatile times.


----------



## Andre112

60 body @8.83


----------



## bettyboop

I sold the majority of my dogs today. It is just too depressing to look at them, I have held most for a couple years and sadly I don't see any upside in the ones I sold. It hurts and I feel like a moron for buying them in the first place but I need the capital loss for other gains I've made this year, the ones that were in my taxable account that is. Some were in my TFSA because I was using it for stocks that (I thought) would have huge gains but that doesn't always work out. With the proceeds from all the sales I am going to buy DI.UN and if that goes south at least I will only have one dog and one commission to pay.

HCI was the only one I sold that I had made money on, they used to pay a huge divy which over the years more than paid for the share price and then some plus I had a little capital gain with it. I'd tried to sell it before but there was no volume, today I managed to get rid of it.

The rest of these I have lost more than 80% except SRX where I lost 67%

CTU.A
INT
PYN
CMA
SRX
and YLO


----------



## Ihatetaxes

Just sold a ton of VTI at 4 year high prices to capitalize on some great gains. Plan on staying in cash to buy back in when there is a moderate correction in the next couple of months (I hope).


----------



## doctrine

I decided to sell my TRP and ENB a few weeks ago - ENB at $40 for a 40% gain, and TRP at $46 for a 20% gain. Their P/E and payout ratios are just too scary. Would buy ENB again at $30-32 and TRP at $37-38. A lot of the money went into Cdn banks but also Fortis.


----------



## Spidey

Sold my MIC @ $20.00 for a net $12.5% profit over 64 days. Going to do my best to sit on my hands until I see how September and October pan out.


----------



## pacman

My patience ran out. Sold my position in TA.
So much for conservative positions.


----------



## al42

Trimmed some Goldcorp today @ $42.3 just in case Big Ben disappoints the market tomorrow.


----------



## Jon_Snow

Thinking about doing this as well... But will probably be greedy and hope for full blown QE 3. Selling half of my 2000 shares might be prudent to lock in some sweet gains over the past month.


----------



## Assetologist

Same boat with G.
I decided to wait and see what tomorrow brings.
Fingers crossed!


----------



## Argonaut

Will sell 11% of my net worth tomorrow if the market sells off on no QE3 (SLW and GLD). Will use some of the proceeds to go short (puts or inverse ETFs). Market has a long way to go down if so. Kind of hoping this doesn't happen so I don't have to bother.


----------



## Young&Ambitious

SI for 25% profit in less than 2 months :love-struck:


----------



## Dopplegangerr

Hoping tomorrow to sell out of TEF for more then a 38% profit in 7 weeks and also thinking of selling my PAAS shares for a 31% profit in just 6 weeks of holding it. I am still bullish on silver but I will get to clear up some margin and thats always nice


----------



## Dopplegangerr

Well I sold off my TEF just now at 15.25 I had bought 7 weeks ago for 10.60 so thats what, a return of 43% not bad. I know it could go higher but I am happy to take my profits and run


----------



## Dopplegangerr

And just sold out of PAAS. Bought 6 weeks ago for $15.00 and sold today for $20.45 for a 39% gain. So today I have more then $4000 in realized profit. Feels nice


----------



## Toronto.gal

Well done Dopple!

Sold NOK tranche for 67% [purchased in July].

I hope everyone's portfolio is looking much improved today!


----------



## Dopplegangerr

Very nice 67% thats fantastic


----------



## Andre112

114 GG @46.06
ended up making 5% from the mistake in early April.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Andre112 said:


> ended up making 5% from the mistake in early April.


How is making 5% in 5 months [+ dividends] a mistake? But I know what you mean; you did better than I, who bought later, when the price went even higher. :rolleyes2: But definitely on the ++ side now.

*Dopple:* I bought in a period of maximum pessimism. :encouragement: Didn't think the stock would disappear anytime soon; with their latest model relatively well received/partnership with MSFT, etc., I thought it was worth the risk, especially when a good % was purchased with profits.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Toronto.gal said:


> I hope everyone's portfolio is looking much improved today!


The Helicopter delivered for sure. 
He fully deserves his alias.
Dropping free money from the air, indeed.

One would be hard pressed to find a portfolio that is not up today in the aggregate.

Reducing losses on down positions also counts as improvement, right? 
I have been able to get out of unprofitable positions, which were otherwise looking hopeless, thanks to the Helicopter.


----------



## ddkay

It's not helicopter Ben anymore, it's b-52 bomber Ben


----------



## blin10

sitting on a lot of oil profits since july/aug, don't know if I should unload some... spy charts look nicely and it's above all MA's, oil sitting above all MA's as well and can easily make it to 106 level, damn what to do


----------



## Toronto.gal

HaroldCrump said:


> 1. Reducing losses on down positions also counts as improvement, right?
> 2. I have been able to get out of unprofitable positions, which were otherwise looking hopeless, thanks to the Helicopter.


1. Of course! Ameliorated/enhanced/lifted/semi-recovered/revitalized, knocked out of the park portfolios; whatever, all qualify!

2. Same here. :chuncky: As well, I sold a % of my biggest gainers purchased in Q2 [without helicopter help though], just to ensure that my profits won't evaporate, and to raise cash and be ready for the next buying opportunity. 

It's still pretty ugly out there.


----------



## Andre112

Toronto.gal said:


> How is making 5% in 5 months [+ dividends] a mistake? But I know what you mean; you did better than I, who bought later, when the price went even higher. :rolleyes2: But definitely on the ++ side now.


1st mistake is that I bought it because I saw you bought it. -- Never buying after anyone again. 
2nd was buying too many share and using up most of my cash. -- Always buy in trenches.

But all turned out ok for a lesson that pays.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Andre112 said:


> 1. 1st mistake is that I bought it because I saw you bought it. -- Never buying after anyone again.
> 2. 2nd was buying too many share and using up most of my cash. -- Always buy in trenches.


1. Not taking the blame! Hmmm, have to check my records, but I'm pretty sure I bought after you did. Also, on this forum, I think I am the one who least buys/talks about G/GG, so blame someone else here. :biggrin:
2. I don't think anyone uses the word trAnches here more than I do, so why did u not learn that basic lesson? 

You know what, I also bought GG because it seemed I had been the only one NOT buying G and only one buying ELD. Guess what, if I had stuck to my plan and preferred stock and sold today, I would have made 10% on GG vs 60% on ELD [I had both however, but could have had higher ELD volume had I skipped GG at the wrong time]. 

You are responsible for your own failure & successes, never blame/credit someone else.


----------



## marina628

Well I pulled the trigger on GRPN Just minutes ago ,posted a sell order at $5.25.I have been under my bed for a month ha .As I posted a while ago i bought 10,000 shares for $5.00 and I bought additional 10,000 shares at $4.25 hoping between the two lots I will break even. I was really scared this time it would go to zero lol.


----------



## humble_pie

marina may i ask what you might think of zynga ?


----------



## humble_pie

Andre112 said:


> 1st mistake is that I bought it because I saw you bought it. -- Never buying after anyone again.



oh, my. I've seen other posts in which a novice investor lurks, reads, seizes a good investment move, then blindly executes what he thinks is an imitation without understanding what he's doing.

but to come back to the forum & blame the original author ... what gall.

no one could be more painstaking about documenting her reasons for her moves than toronto.Gal.

perhaps novice investors could copy away in silence & accept responsibility for their trades. After all, it's DIYland, not paid advisor territory.


----------



## jcgd

I wouldn't say Andre was placing blame. The reply could have been worded better but what I took from the statement was that the mistake was blindly coattailing someone.


----------



## Dopplegangerr

I also think perhaps it could have been worded better but I do not think Andre was trying to place blame on anyone other then them selves. But perhaps I am wrong.


----------



## Andre112

Sorry about my wording. I am simply blaming myself for not doing my own research before I bought. I took the lazy way and followed somebody. T.Gal just happened to be it.
I learned my lesson. I shouldn't buy anything just because someone or some people are buying.

No hard feelings, T.gal?

tranches, trenches.... I still haven't learned the spelling of this word.


----------



## gibor365

Andre112 said:


> Sorry about my wording. I am simply blaming myself for not doing my own research before I bought. I took the lazy way and followed somebody. T.Gal just happened to be it.


Just want to understand....if you were doing research back than, you wouldn't buy it? Why in your opinion it was bad time to buy?


----------



## Jon_Snow

ddkay said:


> It's not helicopter Ben anymore, it's b-52 bomber Ben


B-52 Ben is really helping my early retirement plans.


----------



## Dopplegangerr

Are you still holding onto G there Jon?


----------



## Toronto.gal

Andre112 said:


> No hard feelings, T.gal?


None at all, but always keep in mind that 'DIYland, is not paid advisor territory', lol.

Remember also that you don't know a person's portfolio & all the reasons behind someone's decision to buy any particular stock/hold/sell/average up, down, etc. G was still cheap in the low $40's back in April IMO, so it was not a bad price, but then you know what happened, many stocks went on an exciting roller-coaster ride. Too bad you didn't have money in May and July.

At least you picked a golden stock.


----------



## marina628

humble_pie said:


> marina may i ask what you might think of zynga ?


HP I do not own any of the stock but the news of it going into online poker in 2013 is good news.My business does marketing for one of the big 3 who have received licenses in USA and as soon as the US markets regulate it will explode.Prior to UIGEA online poker was doing billions each year http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unlawful_Internet_Gambling_Enforcement_Act_of_2006 .For the record i own stock in William Hill ,bwin.party and 888.l.


----------



## Jon_Snow

Dopplegangerr said:


> Are you still holding onto G there Jon?


Still holding, yes. But the urge cash in my gains is strong. But greed may prove stronger. When I bought at $34, in my mind I always thought I would sell at around $45 - almost there. I think I will stick it out next week, and if things look to be stagnating or falling back, I will probably sell a portion at the very least.

To be honest, I'm a bit giddy over this whole thing... I am a fairly new investor, not completely confident in what I'm doing half the time, but to be sitting on a 20K profit on a single stock is very surreal to me.


----------



## Islenska

I've been on a tear selling and trimming the gainers-------G, Ry,Su, GS, Bte,SLW, I still find this the hardest part on investing in that selling and of course seeing it go up after but "shoulda , woulda, coulda"
My margin was getting stretched having reached 50% of my portfolio and reduced it to 40ish area which I don't mind as I pay 3% interest.
Notice how none of the financial gurus actually predicted this!
Pushing on a string----------some string!
So good luck to all out there, this was a long time coming and we deserve decent news------now tomorrow!


----------



## Andre112

gibor said:


> Just want to understand....if you were doing research back than, you wouldn't buy it? Why in your opinion it was bad time to buy?


It wasn't a bad time to buy. But my rationale behind my buying wasn't legit looking back at it. I wanted to make quick money because there are quite a few people stating the pattern of that stock being up and down between 45 and 55 (not exact number but similar idea). I wasn't certain that I should buy until I saw another successful DIY'er buying it, it affected my decision. I was too greedy and put all my cash in GG.
Based on above reasons, it was a bad buy.


----------



## Andre112

Toronto.gal said:


> None at all, but always keep in mind that 'DIYland, is not paid advisor territory', lol.
> 
> Remember also that you don't know a person's portfolio & all the reasons behind someone's decision to buy any particular stock/hold/sell/average up, down, etc. G was still cheap in the low $40's back in April IMO, so it was not a bad price, but then you know what happened, many stocks went on an exciting roller-coaster ride. Too bad you didn't have money in May and July.
> 
> At least you picked a golden stock.


I had some money but I was scared to put more into GG. I chose to wait it out.
Now I'm just glad that I recovered well from a mistake.


----------



## zylon

*Central Fund of Canada Limited (CEF.A)*

Sold 1/3 position of CEF.A

Premium to net asset value is approx 6% (source)

Most recent purchase was at gold price $1578; sold at $1772

CEF.A asset mix is roughly 53% gold; 46% silver


----------



## gibor365

Andre112 said:


> It wasn't a bad time to buy. But my rationale behind my buying wasn't legit looking back at it. I wanted to make quick money because there are quite a few people stating the pattern of that stock being up and down between 45 and 55 (not exact number but similar idea).


But this is exactly was was a channel back than, if you look at chart G.T from Oct 11 to mid March had strong support at $45 (rebounded about 5 times from this level) and strong resistance just below $55. This is whay i bought it at $45 and hoped to sell at $50, but it reached max about $49.5... than it broke $45 support ... and I just was waiting and collecting small monthly dividends....hopefully G gonna reach $48-49 range area and I'll sell.. Now it has strong support at $33 , so if it will go down close to it, I may buy....


----------



## sam

selling ENB , BAC


----------



## newbi

Looking to sell some of my SU on the next upswing (bought at 24.99) also looking to sell my EDR soon bought at 9.8, been holding it for way too long!


----------



## Argonaut

Sold covered calls on my Silver Wheaton position when it was up 1% today. It's looking a little toppy, but I don't want to sell it outright because it fits nicely into my portfolio. High premium turns it into a high yielder instead. Jan 2013 @ 42 for $2.15.


----------



## Andre112

10 dol.to @63.71


----------



## bettyboop

I sold LW yesterday.

I've held it a couple years and it's had a nice run. I wanted to lock in my profits as I had a rather large position and it's not something I wanted to hold forever.


----------



## Jon_Snow

Sold all my Goldcorp... been a great run. No sense being greedy.

After capital gains are paid, just shy of 20k gain in just 4 months. I don't expect this to happen to me very often.


----------



## KaeJS

Sold ~700 units of the TD Comfort Balanced Growth Portfolio today.

Originally bought at $12.08.

Yesterday's close was $13.70, I'm hoping today's close will be $13.72.

Only sold because this is for my HBP. Otherwise, I would have held.


----------



## KaeJS

KaeJS said:


> Yesterday's close was $13.70, I'm hoping today's close will be $13.72.


Mutual Funds just updated. Closing price was $13.71. Good enough for me!


----------



## thompsg4416

I sold 50 units of RIO today pretty much at cost nto purchase 100 LRE- a solid dividend nat gas play.

More about diversification on my part rather then making a profit. I'm still long on RIO.


----------



## al42

Jon_Snow said:


> Sold all my Goldcorp... been a great run. No sense being greedy.
> 
> After capital gains are paid, just shy of 20k gain in just 4 months. I don't expect this to happen to me very often.


Nice run Jon...I was thinking of selling my other half of G as well but decided to wait for a big upward spike in gold day like today hopefully.
Gold futures are up $11.00 so far this morning.


----------



## underemployedactor

I too sold all my Goldcorp three days ago. I didn't really want to, but it has had such a beautiful run the last couple of months, I was starting to fall inlove with it. Always a bad sign so it was time to break up.


----------



## Jon_Snow

Goldcorp will probably go on a tear now that I am out. 

But I still own 500 ABX... Though its performance has lagged Goldcorp's.


----------



## al42

Finally managed to sell all my Kinross for a small gain after the 5% rise today.
I'm happy to be out a little ahead after seeing it touch the 7 dollar level a few months ago.

Still holding my half position in G, kind of surprised it's only up a few pennies today.


----------



## Jon_Snow

This always happens after I sell.


----------



## gibor365

Jon_Snow said:


> Goldcorp will probably go on a tear now that I am out.


No way! Because.....I'm still in


----------



## dogcom

al42 said:


> Finally managed to sell all my Kinross for a small gain after the 5% rise today.
> I'm happy to be out a little ahead after seeing it touch the 7 dollar level a few months ago.
> 
> Still holding my half position in G, kind of surprised it's only up a few pennies today.



Still holding Kinross which I bought at $10 so up a bit on that. I played HGU over the last few months and made good money on that so holding Kinross hasn't been a problem since I made a lot more money then the losses I would have had when it was at $7. I think Kinross has very good potential when you go out a few years so it could be a cheap buy here and looks like it has seen a good double bottom when looking at the chart.


----------



## thompsg4416

Sold some SAN at a small profit (2%) to get some cash in hand. I had used some of my free cash up to avg down. Still continue to hold a big chunk of SAN and I'm still long.


----------



## donald

Selling(triming)my profit from pm(philip morris)I love this stock/company and the div/moat ect but i have to take some $ off the table......has had a huge run since last summer-+3200.00 0n 180 shs.....so im going back to my book vaule amt.difficult to know when to get off something(pm does seem to be a ''flight to safety)it seems over-vauled

Gibor(if you see this)-you still all in on your position?you take any profits yet?


----------



## Andre112

ENB.TO @ 40.25
AEO @22.18

3~4% profit


----------



## gibor365

donald said:


> Selling(triming)my profit from pm(philip morris)I love this stock/company and the div/moat ect but i have to take some $ off the table......has had a huge run since last summer-+3200.00 0n 180 shs.....so im going back to my book vaule amt.difficult to know when to get off something(pm does seem to be a ''flight to safety)it seems over-vauled
> 
> Gibor(if you see this)-you still all in on your position?you take any profits yet?


no, I still hold PM. My YOC is about 5.5%, current yield 3.6% also is pretty good. I hold it in RRSP and just DRIping dividends, It's one of the biggest holdings in my accounts, but still significantly less 10% when I'd probably trim position, If I sell know, I simply don't see any better opportunities....


----------



## avrex

HCBK [8.15/5.92] +37%

I bought this as a value play on July 20.
I got lucky. A month later, M&T Bank Corp. (MTB) payed a premium for HCBK.
I'll take the nice profit.


----------



## thompsg4416

Sold 100 shares RIO at 3.5% profit. I only held it for a couple weeks so I said why not. I'll be looking to buy it back on a dip.


----------



## hboy43

Hi:

Sold 1000 NBD a week or 2 back to help finance a floating on liquid asset. Yes hboy43 has a sailboat. 

Now I should probably go confess in the frugality forum, as nothing loses money faster than a boat. The saying goes something like ... "If it flies, floats, or fornicates, rent it".

hboy43


----------



## sam

Sold 100 shares of MCD for 5.5% profit , not bad i guess I held it for about 2 months.


----------



## Eder

hhboy...please add pics of the boat,and grats!


----------



## madeincanada

I've been selling some BAC and totally out of C (long side). My main consider is that 2013 will be a setup year for an US stock market collapse. The US fiscal cliff is now actually a good reason for people to hit the sell button.


----------



## Argonaut

Sold Spartan Oil (STO) for a 2.5% gain in a month and a half. Still like the company, but needed to raise some cash. Big expenses for my truck lately with winter tires and everything. Better to sell now than later for a loss, and maybe buy back again later. Think there's some downside in oil right now. This year is a heck of a lot slower than last year for the oil industry, and I don't know if the market really knows the full extent of this yet.


----------



## bettyboop

I sold the last 2 dogs in my portfolio, CIM and GSVC. I have a capital loss on both of them but actually broke even when I added in the divy on CIM and gains from short term buying and selling a couple times prior. I was in and out of GSVC before the Facebook IPO and made $$ but it's tanked since then and I don't feel like waiting and seeing what happens with the Twitter IPO. 

The last time I bought CIM I mistakenly bought before they paid the divy instead of after. I realized my mistake as soon as I hit the buy but it was too late. (I had a blonde moment) 

Anyway that's it for my tax loss selling, I won't have to pay any capital gains this year as I'm holding on to my winners.


----------



## Andre112

30 ANF @ 39.74
18% profit
not bad at all. :chuncky:


----------



## zylon

*one profit - one tax loss*

Sold Primaris REIT on the KingSett proposal news.

Tax loss sale: sold Enerplus Corp
note: ex div is tomorrow (Dec 6) for those interested in >8% div yield.


----------



## kaleb0

zylon said:


> Sold Primaris REIT on the KingSett proposal news.


Congrats on landing on this opportunity. Similar thing happened to me last year with TransGlobal Apartment REIT when a Teachers Pension fund (if i recall) came in and took it private.. I didn't mind the great offer but I was hoping to hold on to it for a while longer and enjoy the yield. 

Any plans on what to do with this newly minted dry powder?


----------



## HaroldCrump

kaleb0 said:


> Similar thing happened to me last year with TransGlobal Apartment REIT when a Teachers Pension fund (if i recall) came in and took it private


TransGlobe was earlier this year, not last year.
April, if I recall correctly.

I know, I know, that feels like years ago sometimes.

Whiterock acquisition by Dundee was this year as well, even earlier in the winter, maybe Jan or Feb (that feels like 1996).


----------



## zylon

kaleb0 said:


> Any plans on what to do with this newly minted dry powder?


Thanks *kaleb0* :chuncky:

I'm really tempted to buy more CPG but it's already one of my largest holdings.

Perhaps if gold & silver correct to 1650 and 29 I'll add to CEF.A

- or just wait for a 300 point down day ... possibly in January, and review the watch lists.

ADDED:
HR.UN is a strong 'buy' candidate once price breaks above the down-trend line.


----------



## Eder

Ya my Primarus went out the door this morning...grats to all that cash in here. I wanted to keep the $$ in real estate but lighten up on retail (I own RioCan already) so bought Northwest Healthcare Prop REIT with the proceeds.


----------



## avrex

Primarus was on my watch list. Well, I guess not anymore. 

Congrats Eder.
Good choice on Northwest Healthcare. Nice fundamentals, Price-to-cash-flow, etc.


----------



## zylon

*Primaris Retail Real Estate Investment Trust (PMZ.UN)*

As far as I know, there is no "deal" yet.
The proposal was an offer of $26 for PMZ.UN
The price still being above $26 tells me that shareholders are expecting a higher offer.

I sold all my Primaris for the simple reason that I had a nice gain, and my cash reserve was running low.

If there isn't a higher offer, and the existing one is rejected, PMZ.UN will be on my watchlist again.


----------



## Eder

I think it is always best to sell on the news...


----------



## Pickering

Sold all my Student Transportation - STB. Currently yielding close to 10%. Bought it in 2009 and my yield was much higher.

Kept coming back to " if it seems too good to be true - it probably is " 

Replaced it with ZWU - Covered Call Utilities


----------



## LOST

Sold GRT at 36.60 and IAE at 2.08. I purchased IPL.UN at 23.78 after watching it come down from 24.50. It ended up .35 for the day so I made a quick profit ( on paper ) Good way to end the week after taking a bath on BNP.


----------



## underemployedactor

Sold my Lexmark for a small profit about a day too late:frown:


----------



## thenegotiator

sold my trader position at UUU .
It does not matter if the trader was sold too early.
a trader position is a trader position after all.
Monday the SP can go to 10 bux or zero dollars.
i hold a large core position.


----------



## marina628

Sold 1000 shares of GRPN for 35% profit .I am officially out (again)!


----------



## thenegotiator

and bam sold my trader position at CCo for 19.8.
i can get by without the last 20 cents:biggrin:


----------



## Toronto.gal

A nice way to end 2012, my NYX stock is up 40% in pre-trading hours.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-...-said-in-merger-talks-with-nyse-euronext.html

The first time it had occurred to me to buy this stock, was when the merger talks between LSEG and TMX had began.


----------



## Homerhomer

Toronto.gal said:


> A nice way to end 2012, my NYX stock is up 40% in pre-trading hours.
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-...-said-in-merger-talks-with-nyse-euronext.html
> 
> The first time it had occurred to me to buy this stock, was when the merger talks between LSEG and TMX had began.


Bravo, fantastic catch and indeed a great way to head into holidays ;-)


----------



## Toronto.gal

Thanks HH.

If merger talks of various exchanges in the last 1.5 years had not taken place, this stock would have never entered my mind. 

Anyhow, given the various merger discussions, I knew this day would come since I purchased my shares, but did not expect it as an early X-mas gift. 

Maybe there will be more pleasant surprises for everyone before the year officially ends!


----------



## Beaver101

Congratulations on the killing$$$$ - what instincts. Just each: :biggrin:


----------



## Toronto.gal

Thanks Beav. Had not been difficult, especially after the Germans & others had wanted it/failed. 

Sold AUY. Overnight trade @ 4.1% [will buy again below $17].


----------



## Toronto.gal

At loooong last, I got rid of *CSCO*, one of my most hated stocks [made the least profits with this], and I don't care if it will now go to $100! 

- Sold *CSCO* - made 20.5% total, after holding for 2+ years :rolleyes2: [without counting dividends], but only because I averaged down, otherwise I would have made 8%. So much for DCA'ing not working.

- Sold 20% of my *F* shares - made 35% [without counting dividends] for holding 4+ months.

Have a few picks in mind for the above proceeds/profits, ie: [averaging up] AAPL?? Or maybe gold. Whatever it will be, it shall be cheap/undervalued.


----------



## jcgd

What were your reasons for selling CSCO and F? Or more specifically, why do you hate them? I'm more interested in Ford. Thanks!


----------



## Toronto.gal

Sorry for the confusion, I do not hate F; I hold and trade it [and drive it, lol].

I sold for rebalancing purposes only [was overweight in my short-term position, especially since they dropped below $10 last Q]. 

CSCO struggled big time since I purchased it, but it does not mean that I don't believe in the company's growth. However, I now have better plans for that money.

The tech sector is full of solid/undervalued companies if you're interested, but careful what you pick.


----------



## jcgd

Oh, I see. I've been watching F lately and quite like what I believe the future holds for it, so I was curious why you "hated" it. I hold GM myself, and sold half my position recently for about a 17% gain but only did so to move the money onto some debt I've been carrying for too long. Otherwise I'm in for the long haul!

I agree about tech, but I find it hard to hold long term. Things just seem to change so drastically and suddenly.


----------



## Eder

Today I sold all my Highliner Foods. I'm up over 80% on them this year but will buy them back if they drop 30% this summer.


----------



## KaeJS

Sold ECA too early today.

Made a profit, nonetheless. 1% gain over 12 days.

My trading just isn't what it used to be. Stupid house!


----------



## ddkay

HELOC your house  j/k


----------



## Barwelle

I knew you wouldn't be away for long, Kae.

While I'm posting, I had bought some Automodular a couple months ago at 2.03. Wanted to book some gains when they announced that divvy, but couldn't pull the trigger. Today I decided to go with my gut. Sold about half of my AM this a.m. at 2.32 for 14% gain plus some divs... works out to be total of 27% gain. 

Sold it to take advantage of the gains from the recent news noted in the Automodular thread. Wanted to book some gains. If it continues up, I still have some; if it goes down below 2.00, I'll buy back what I sold.

(Thank you, oh great forumers for this idea, in particular T.Gal) (I promise not to blame you if I fail at this)


----------



## My Own Advisor

@Lost - Why sell IPL.UN, this will likely be a $30 stock in another two years, and you'll get 4.5%+ yield as well? Or is this trading?


----------



## Jungle

Sold a pile of XIC @ 19.91 the other day. This was originally purchased with a HELOC and have enough leverage/debt as it is. Return was around 4% over a year.


----------



## LOST

*Ipl.un*



My Own Advisor said:


> @Lost - Why sell IPL.UN, this will likely be a $30 stock in another two years, and you'll get 4.5%+ yield as well? Or is this trading?


I agree with your thoughts on the stock. I'm thinking another ENB in the making. Just made the trade to take advantage of daily fluctuations.


----------



## Spidey

Sold off some of my BMO today. I don't dislike the stock and still hold some but I'm a bit overweight in this one and it's had a pretty good run so it seems a reasonable time to lock in a profit.


----------



## dogcom

Sold off half my silver position today after making some money just in case it stays in the trading range it is in.


----------



## Ihatetaxes

Just sold 1629 shares of Cisco. 2/3 that I have held for 20 months and sold for 20% gain and 1/3 that I bought in October that I sold for a 12% gain. While I think Cisco is a very good company I had too much of it and am trying to move towards owning zero individual stocks.


----------



## Spidey

Sold off a little bit of my HSE @$31.60. I still like the stock and hold quite a bit - like BMO just a case of rebalancing when the price is right.


----------



## zylon

Sold REI.UN and VSN.
Doing some portfolio clean-up; both were small positions
and I'm in raise-cash-to-go-shopping mode.



> *Praying for a Pullback*
> 
> If you’re an investor, you should pray for a pullback.
> 
> Nothing earth-shattering, of course. Just a nice, orderly few days with stocks in the red.
> 
> What you need is a buying opportunity. More to the point, you’re looking to pick up some shares without feeling like you’re a dog chasing your neighbor’s Mustang down the street.
> 
> Don’t fret — the market understands. ...
> 
> Read more: Praying for a Pullback http://dailyreckoning.com/praying-for-a-pullback/#ixzz2IoSkwe1y


----------



## Ihatetaxes

Sold 1/3 of my Apple shares this afternoon and should have sold the rest but my sell order wasn't hit (515). Now it's tanking after hours.


----------



## zylon

Sold a Canadian Growth mutual fund.

Heard someone say it's possible Cdn equities to continue up until RRSP deadline. That's still a month away; the higher it goes, the more selling I'll do.

For future reference: 
2013 - TSX high so far 12,875
2011 high was 14,329


----------



## blin10

why sell rei now when it's at 26.x and not when it was 29.x ?


----------



## thenegotiator

i like this thread. Selling.....
It is going to be hard to stay long at these levels in anything .
but yet again i am just a regular joe.
i will be selling my shorts very very soon


----------



## KaeJS

Sold 1000 IMG.TO @ $8.67


----------



## Andre112

Sold 50 AGF.B @ 10.62
Made a little more than 10%


----------



## zylon

Sold half my Fortis (FTS)

No particular reason except that I continue raising cash and I have 13% gain plus dividends.


----------



## Andre112

Sold 50 AGF.B @ 11.34


----------



## zylon

*Silver Wheaton Corp. (SLW)*

Sold SLW.TO
Price is at top of short-term range; I don't think silver is on a run-away just yet.
Will start buying again below $35


----------



## 1980z28

Bonds all


----------



## blin10

short DB since 52, great hedge to protect my bull position


----------



## rikk

Sold my 2 speculatives (is that even a word?) ... OCZ (buy 1.27, sell 1.81 ... I know, should have sold at 2.40) and ERII (buy 3.91, sell 4.20) ... I'll watch ERII but more what's up in the US ... just more comfortable with the cash.


----------



## Eder

Sold my Finning....I'll buy it back at ~$23. I have put stops on my bank stocks...reporting soon and I'm sitting on some pretty hefty profits that I intend to keep.


----------



## gibor365

Occasionally timed market on Tuesday  Wanted to sell ZQQ.T (nasdaq) on RRSP and buy instead QQQ.N - to avoid hidden withholding div tax and distributions on QQQ are much better. So sold ZQQ on Tue close to highest price... but didn't have time to buy QQQ  Now, I have problem when to buy QQQ


----------



## Eder

Sold all my Canadian Western Bank...it has exceeded my expectations but it is not a core holding. We'll need some dry powder after the sequester debunkle hits and the Canadian Sky keeps falling.....err Real Estate Armageddon fears continue.


----------



## jcgd

I sold my COH position yesterday. Trying to stop the losses from continuing. I'll be watching it though.


----------



## daddybigbucks

Eder said:


> Sold all my Canadian Western Bank...it has exceeded my expectations but it is not a core holding. We'll need some dry powder after the sequester debunkle hits and the Canadian Sky keeps falling.....err Real Estate Armageddon fears continue.


i sold about 25% of my CWB as well, but its only as a hedge. If it goes down, ill just buy it back.
Its just a really well run bank.


----------



## Eder

I was following their run with stop losses but the volume is not that great so thought it best to sell now. I agree they are very well run & will probably boost the dividend soon as well.


----------



## Jon_Snow

Admit to becoming typically skittish a few days ago... Sold a lot of my winners... Hanging on to a few losers (PBN and IMG I'm lookin at you).

Having a glass of Malbec after work, perusing some numbers on TDW - between my wife and I we have about 310k sitting in cash. Pretty surreal, and I am quite paralyzed as to how to proceed. A juicy market correction would be much appreciated at this juncture.


----------



## AGHFX

Jon_Snow said:


> IMG I'm lookin at youQUOTE]
> 
> I don't like the look of my IMG either :hopelessness:


----------



## RBull

All bonds.


----------



## Eder

Sold half my Royal bank today...I had a target of $60 and am happy to get $63 ...I'll try buy them back if we hit $55.
Sold all my Killiam ...they seem stuck in the mud and I had a nice capital gain on them so have better spots to put that money.


----------



## Homerhomer

zylon said:


> Sold short JNJ
> 
> Will be watching closely with tight mental stop.
> 
> My first ever short :eek2:


Why this one, and why dividend aristocrat (they are aristocrat, aren't they)?
Why not something with no earnings or p/e of 200 with no dividends.
Hopefully you will cover quickly or it will cost you 3.2% in dividends.


----------



## Homerhomer

zylon said:


> Next dividend payment (0.61) is in 3 months.
> 
> All things being equal, stock price drops 0.61 on ex-dividend date, so it's a wash, right?


Right, except people like yield, keep buying stocks with yield, history of dividends increases, the valuations on this one are not out of whack. This one is a stable dividend payer and not sure there is that much downside by itself.

I am just curious why you would choose this one for your short, why not groupon or something with crazy valuation like CP?


----------



## humble_pie

zylon said:


> From my short list, this one has had the most gain in 2 months, and is most over-bought using RSI.
> 
> It's a good way, I think, to keep a neutral outlook on the market. I'm expecting a broad-based correction at any time. If I'm wrong, I lose a little on my short, but make 10 times as much with my longs.
> 
> Buying HXD.TO would accomplish the same thing for a very quick correction, but if it's a lengthy decline over a couple months, there's too much erosion in the inverse ETFs.


:listening_headphone. :cool-new:. irate:.


----------



## Homerhomer

Zylon, I still find it surprising that JNJ would be the one, with broad market correction wouldn't something more volitile be a better option? F, GM industrials, mining, tech (facebbok), just about anything would seem to be a better candicate for short ;-) 31% decline at that time is nothing to write home about, many were closer to 90%, I would think that the chart would be a good counter argument against short position in this ;-) as oppose to many others.


----------



## Homerhomer

zylon said:


> Okay; you're right; I'm wrong; my loss.
> 
> over & out


geez, can't even ask a question or make a point anymore on this forum without getting snotty attitude.
Sorry I asked.


----------



## gibor365

Today sold last 1/3 of my first stock (PALL:N) I bought about 2.5 year ago into TFSA when opened discount brokarage account. My average price was 51.6, sold 75.54.... it was performing not too bad overall, but no dividends  will be looking for something that pays dividends


----------



## none

Dumping EMA. It's been a great stock - dividends and up around 90% since I bought it.


----------



## gibor365

none said:


> Dumping EMA. It's been a great stock - dividends and up around 90% since I bought it.


I just wanted to take look at EMA on weekend as possible PALL replacement.... why are you dumping? Overbought? Planning on new purchase?


----------



## none

The only reason is I'm getting out of stocks and going ETFs and for no other reason. It's was a star in my portfolio and part of the reason I dumped my broker. He took credit for the buy (charged me $150) when I actually picked it.


----------



## gibor365

none said:


> The only reason is I'm getting out of stocks and going ETFs and for no other reason. It's was a star in my portfolio and part of the reason I dumped my broker. He took credit for the buy (charged me $150) when I actually picked it.


What? $150? who is your broker? or maybe you mean advisor?


----------



## none

Yes, sorry - it was with Canaccord capital.


----------



## Homerhomer

gibor said:


> What? $150? who is your broker? or maybe you mean advisor?


I get dinged $125 per trade for the broker doing bleep all (company rrsp plan, don't have a choice), he doesn't like me at all because he prefers everyone to be in mutual funds ;-)
It's with BMO.:beaten:


----------



## none

When I told my advisor I was moving everything over to TDW he said it would only be fair if I sold all 7 of my stocks (est $700) before moving things over. Keep in mind 4 of those were worth less than $10. Yes, I'm going to spend $100 to sell a stock (in my RRSP) worth $10.

I told him no. What a douche.


----------



## gibor365

When i just opened discount brokerage account in CIBC, the rep at branch never told me that I can have self-directed and pay $6.95/trade, she convinced me to have Imperial services account where I got charged $46/trade, but after 2 trades I discovered about $6.95 option and dumped her...


----------



## Toronto.gal

I had no difficulty finding the 'Getting Started -Self-Directed Investor/Fees & Commission' section on their website; not exactly hidden! 

Someone here recently placed a trade by phone & using a TD rep., then wondered why he got charged $45. :biggrin:

Live & learn, but don't forget to read the fees from the beginning!

Banks won't tell you what you don't ask.


----------



## Eclectic12

none said:


> gibor said:
> 
> 
> 
> What? $150? who is your broker? or maybe you mean advisor?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, sorry - it was with Canaccord capital.
Click to expand...

They used to be called "full service" brokers.




gibor said:


> When i just opened discount brokerage account in CIBC, the rep at branch never told me that I can have self-directed and pay $6.95/trade, ...


I'm surprised the self-directed discount brokerage account was not your starting point.


Returning to our regularly schedule programming ... sold STN, CX, MAL & DFN.


Cheers


----------



## Eclectic12

Toronto.gal said:


> Someone here recently placed a trade by phone & using a TD rep., then wondered why he got charged $45. :biggrin:
> 
> Live & learn, but don't forget to read the fees from the beginning!
> 
> Banks won't tell you what you don't ask.


True.

Constructive complaints help as well ... when I had trouble with the web site and felt I had to sell, I called in the sale to TDW where I made sure to start the conversation with an objective "I tried three times through the web & it's not working - please place the trade & please adjust the commission to match the web price". 

No fuss, no muss & my account was debited the cheaper commission.


Though that was a long time ago and it's been rare to have that sort of trouble since.


Cheers


----------



## gibor365

Eclectic12 said:


> I'm surprised the self-directed discount brokerage account was not your starting point.


it was before I found this forum  I just ask in the branch how I can trade stocks and they told me about "great" choice by opening Imperial service account


----------



## supperfly17

Toronto.gal said:


> Someone here recently placed a trade by phone & using a TD rep., then wondered why he got charged $45. :biggrin:


Thanks for reminding me of that. ughhh


----------



## gibor365

supperfly17 said:


> Thanks for reminding me of that. ughhh


Strange that rep didn't warn you about it... Sometimes during conversation with rep he was telling that can place order but will charge $$$.


----------



## Toronto.gal

supperfly17 said:


> Thanks for reminding me of that. ughhh


It was you, eh? 

I did not remember who it was, but I still clearly recall that particular trade for some reason.

It's good to be reminded of one's mistakes sometimes to ensure you don't repeat them, and to be reminded to read the various fees as well. No need to feel bad anymore, just laugh it off; it was a small error at least.

Speaking of fees, some banks are increasing their banking fees effective next month, so a good time to review and ensure you're not paying for services you don't need!


----------



## mrPPincer

Selling a lot of TDB907 (TD Japanese Index-e) lately in my regular rebalancing.

It's been rising so steadily that I've sold enough units this year already to more than cover my purchase this week of enough DI.UN to drip one full share/month.


----------



## Young&Ambitious

Sold all of my LNV.TO. Down from $7 to high $4s. I'll book the capital loss and will re-evaluate in 30 days about re-starting a position or just taking my dollars elsewhere. Selling isn't always winning kids, but it sure does not mean it's the end of the road.


----------



## AGHFX

Sold all of my REI.UN. Broke out about even when factoring in dividends. A good REIT but I'm seeing better opportunities elsewhere.


----------



## dogleg

A quick question. A relative has changed her financial situation and has two main mutual funds: CIBC monthly income fund and RBC Can. dividend fund. She is being persuaded to sell them and buy ETFs . She doesn't need the income any more and is just looking to convert them for investment purposes. Any suggestions?


----------



## humble_pie

dogleg said:


> A relative ... is being persuaded to sell them [mutual funds] and buy ETFs


the first task imho is to identify what her tax consequences will be if she sells the existing mutual funds. There could be substantial capital gains, depending on how long she has held said funds.

in such a case - high gains - one might consider moving the funds in baby steps, a portion each year for couple of years.

an even bigger question, in my mind, is a "soft" question. How knowledgeable is the relative? who is doing the persuading here? is she going to ditch the advisor who sold her the funds in the first place? is there perhaps a decent & comfortable relationship advisor relationship that does benefit her, since you say she doesn't need extra income? is she going to be able to manage on her own?

i'm just a wee bit uneasy with etf couch potato proselytizers who are seeking to uproot ageing relatives' tried-and-true investments & supplant these with an etf alphabet soup of their own formulation ... which some ARs won't necessarily understand & perhaps cannot manage by themselves.


----------



## dogleg

Humble: Yes, the tax situation needs to be examined. Both funds as far as I know are not in registered investments. I believe she has them with CIBC Investors Edge. So if she sells them and converts to an ETF or two she will have capital gains tax to pay. I guess her accountant is the best person to consult before she goes ahead. Never as simple as some folks think.


----------



## none

Just bailed on 75% of my stake in AX.UN: 950 @ $16.10. No reason other than I realized that for my piece of mind I should be in broad ETFs and not individual stocks. I kept a bit for the simple reason that everyone seems very positive about it.

Anyway, picked it up at 15.87 last week so that's good. Anyway, I really need to follow my financial plan a little better.


----------



## Assetologist

Sold 200 VOD $29.91 on Ap2


----------



## Eder

I sold 3k XRE and 2k Shaw.... I need cash for my new sailboat and these 2 are my red headed equities. I'd like to buy Shaw back before they pick up Wind.


----------



## Assetologist

"What are you Buying" >> "What are you Selling" activity!

Contrarian indicator of a toppy market?

I've sold PEP, MCD, PG, DOW, XRE, C and AIG in the past 30 days with a number still on the chopping block.

Anyone else selling these days?


----------



## Spudd

I sold a bunch lately... PG, BNS, BMO, CM, ALA.


----------



## Homerhomer

Same here, sold POT, ABT, YUM, CSCO, NSC,,,,,( possibly missing something ) in the last couple of weeks, will probably sell some more over the next few weeks if the markets remain strong heading into the summer.


----------



## mrPPincer

Still selling TDB907 almost every week. The Nikkei has had very low corelation to most other equity this year.
The cash goes right back into equity on dips with this volatility we've been having.


----------



## mrPPincer

Locked in a +15% gain selling VUS today.
My intention was to trade it in for some CNR, but the price kept going up after I missed the big dip early this morning.

I'll wait and see if it drops again over the next few weeks.

Would you buy CNR at the current ask price, over $101, and a P/E 17.8 ?


----------



## Eder

I sold off all my Boston Pizza just to feel like I've locked in some gains during this latest pull back, I just need to raise more cash for summer sales.


----------



## doctrine

The yield on BPF.UN has decreased quite a bit, I'm sitting on a 50% capital gain myself. SRV.UN is looking quite good; they had a 8.1% yield today but just increased distributions by 8% so now they're yielding 8.7% (provided the price doesn't spike 8% tomorrow!)


----------



## madeincanada

So I guess not a lot of people have been selling into this US rally. Sold some BOH today I want to keep my profits.


----------



## gibor365

madeincanada said:


> So I guess not a lot of people have been selling into this US rally. Sold some BOH today I want to keep my profits.


I just sold PRF, still hold VTI. All other my US equities are dividend growth stocks , no intention to sell and I just sometimes adding on dips


----------



## Greyhound86

Sold our Peyto (PEY-T) shares held in our RRSP's 

Don't like how the price of nat gas received by Canadian producers is falling. We have a pretty good gain on these shares and have received regular dividends for the past few years so I thought we better take the profits (~60%). Missed the high by $3.00 per share though.


----------



## indexxx

Decided today to lock in 27% gains on VIG.


----------



## Toronto.gal

All that glitters!

Sold AUY/EGO/IMG tranches purchased earlier this year.

At one point, I was down about -25% [even when I mostly trade these stocks], but I averaged down a few times, and now the prices have almost caught up to what they were shortly before the gold slam in April [aka: manipulation].  

Now, where to put the money?


----------



## Beaver101

Decisions, decisions, decisions ... even for a pro-trader. :biggrin:


----------



## SkyFall

Sold my position in LVS up by 15%


----------



## Toronto.gal

I like cash, but also have itchy fingers *Beav.* :hopelessness:

Maybe I'll get the stock that dropped 60% yesterday. :hopelessness: [still researching it].

Nice SkyFall! That stock was too rich for my taste since I looked at it.


----------



## Synergy

Sold off all my e-series funds today - TDB900, TDB902, TDB908 & TDB911. Nice profit for the year considering I was weighted mostly in the US & INT fund.


----------



## sylyconvalley

Toronto.gal said:


> All that glitters!
> 
> Sold AUY/EGO/IMG tranches purchased earlier this year.
> 
> At one point, I was down about -25% [even when I mostly trade these stocks], but I averaged down a few times, and now the prices have almost caught up to what they were shortly before the gold slam in April [aka: manipulation].
> 
> Now, where to put the money?


did u ever think of shorting anything?
maybe it is time to get ur feet a lil wet?
just thinking outloud here.

just wait a tad more .
it is almost there. certain things I mean.


----------



## Toronto.gal

sylyconvalley said:


> 1. did u ever think of shorting anything?
> 2. maybe it is time to get ur feet a lil wet?


*1.* Have never been a short-seller of anything! I just don't like the strategy for various reasons; can think of other ways to profit & hedge my investments.

*2.* Not there yet. eaceful:


----------



## sylyconvalley

Toronto.gal said:


> *1.* Have never been a short-seller of anything! I just don't like the strategy for various reasons; can think of other ways to profit & hedge my investments.
> 
> *2.* Not there yet. eaceful:


I know that.
it was just a suggestion a.
besides we are not there .... yet.
u are doing fine .
i am sure of that.:encouragement:


----------



## Homerhomer

Sold Goldcorp today just above my break even point, in this environment I am not sure I want to hold it so I am happy to get rid of it with a bit of profit.


----------



## al42

Homerhomer said:


> Sold Goldcorp today just above my break even point, in this environment I am not sure I want to hold it so I am happy to get rid of it with a bit of profit.



Sold all of my IAMGOLD that I averaged down to $5.25. Had a limit order set this morning for $7.00
and it sold. Kept my Goldcorp as I'm still a few dollars away from turning a small profit.
I feel more comfortable holding G longer term than IMG.


----------



## Jon_Snow

Ah, IMG... still holding on to that dog. Can't bring myself to make the paper loss a real one, especially a 40% loss. Oh well. Have enough winners to make holding IMG somewhat tolerable. GRRR......


----------



## Toronto.gal

Jon_Snow said:


> 1. Ah, IMG... still holding on to that *dog*.
> 2. Can't bring myself to make the *paper loss a real one, especially a 40% loss.*
> 3. Oh well. *Have enough winners *to make holding IMG somewhat tolerable. GRRR......


*1.* The gold meltdown of April 15th alone [with so much more that followed], had been the worst in 33 years, hence had affected all gold miners, so not fair to call IMG a dog, with few exceptions obviously, like ABX/K, that had much bigger company specific problems way before April, due to their very aggressive & expensive projects that cost them billions to purchase.

*2.* If you resisted selling at $4, you surely won't sell now. 

I only became interested in IMG this year for obvious reasons, price of course, being one of them, and first purchased when the stock had already dropped more than 50% from its 52 week high [not the case with AUY/EGO unfortunately]. The gold slam, however, did not scare me, I just bought/traded more, and the reason was simply because I did not believe any of those miners were in any danger of going underwater [even with a price collapse to $250 an ounce lol]; especially those with limited room for further price collapse [low on the 3 mentioned after all, hit $4/$5.56/$8.55]. 

I believe you bought IMG at $10, and by your post, I'm assuming you did not average down. The low hit $4 just 6 weeks ago, so if you initially purchased at $10, why not at a 40%/50%/60% sale when you're such a conservative value & long-term investor?! :confused2:

- u purchased 1,000 sh @ $10 = $10K
- had u purchased another 1,000 sh @ say 1/2 price, ie: $5, ur ACB would have dropped 25% from $10 to $7.50 [but instead, u're at -40 you said];
- or u could have used 1/2 of the above to average down ur initial position, bringing ur ACB to $8.33, AND taken the other 1/2 off the table as profit in the last rally [and there have been many btw];
- or sold ur lowest position in full for a $2K profit had u sold yesterday [$2 x 1000], which you could have viewed as essentially having reduced your initial $10K investment to $8K.

*3.* You sure do because of your fantastic entry prices! :encouragement:

When IMG gets back to $10+ [or even now], you should examine the fact that: 1) you rode the roller-coaster all the way down to -60%, and 2) made $0 on the way up from $4, to yesterday high of $7+ {excluding dividends}.

I'm not limiting myself to mid-caps, but not entering the large ones just yet, though when I do, I'll go back to G.


----------



## sylyconvalley

Toronto.gal said:


> *1.* The gold meltdown of April 15th alone [with so much more that followed], had been the worst in 33 years, hence had affected all gold miners, so not fair to call IMG a dog, with few exceptions obviously, like ABX/K, that had much bigger company specific problems way before April, due to their very aggressive & expensive projects that cost them billions to purchase.
> 
> *2.* If you resisted selling at $4, you surely won't sell now.
> 
> I only became interested in IMG this year for obvious reasons, price of course, being one of them, and first purchased when the stock had already dropped more than 50% from its 52 week high [not the case with AUY/EGO unfortunately]. The gold slam, however, did not scare me, I just bought/traded more, and the reason was simply because I did not believe any of those miners were in any danger of going underwater [even with a price collapse to $250 an ounce lol]; especially those with limited room for further price collapse [low on the 3 mentioned after all, hit $4/$5.56/$8.55].
> 
> I believe you bought IMG at $10, and by your post, I'm assuming you did not average down. The low hit $4 just 6 weeks ago, so if you initially purchased at $10, why not at a 40%/50%/60% sale when you're such a conservative value & long-term investor?! :confused2:
> 
> - u purchased 1,000 sh @ $10 = $10K
> - had u purchased another 1,000 sh @ say 1/2 price, ie: $5, ur ACB would have dropped 25% from $10 to $7.50 [but instead, u're at -40 you said];
> - or u could have used 1/2 of the above to average down ur initial position, bringing ur ACB to $8.33, AND taken the other 1/2 off the table as profit in the last rally [and there have been many btw];
> - or sold ur lowest position in full for a $2K profit had u sold yesterday [$2 x 1000], which you could have viewed as essentially having reduced your initial $10K investment to $8K.
> 
> *3.* You sure do because of your fantastic entry prices! :encouragement:
> 
> When IMG gets back to $10+ [or even now], you should examine the fact that: 1) you rode the roller-coaster all the way down to -60%, and 2) made $0 on the way up from $4, to yesterday high of $7+ {excluding dividends}.
> 
> I'm not limiting myself to mid-caps, but not entering the large ones just yet, though when I do, I'll go back to G.



If he is a "gap believer" and is willing to take the pain for awhile , we have 2 on the way up on IMG.
It might take 1 month -2 months 6months 2 years 3 years but they will get filled ...or will it not.
by the way .... Soros juniors calls were prescient was it not:cool-new:


T.gal ... as for ... not being afraid of the big slam in gold I would look at that with different eyes though.
Gold has not bottomed yet.
bottoming takes time ... i mean real time 1 2 years at least.
macro hedge funds made large bets on the gold slump.
the same happened with oil which is trading backwardated ( read about cushing) and Brent/crude spread.
Goldman had a sizable bet on the Brent/crude narrowing spread.
they are out by now.
stay tuned anyway.

I would highly advise everyone trading these stocks atm to look at further out options .
as for gold /silver/oil futures things are not as glittery as it seems.
like i posted... i started a small short on silver --- 20% capital deployment and willing to increment as they try to breach 24 bux....
question i leave for Cmfers .. who is they ? longs ?
this is a long term bet ... if one knows me they know what long term is.
have a very great weekend T.gal and all

p.s. I am sure everybody here remembers OI?
if one does not then look at it .it is free.


----------



## Jon_Snow

Wow, T.Gal.... you got a lot of mileage out of my innocuous little post. :smile-new:


----------



## sylyconvalley

Jon_Snow said:


> Wow, T.Gal.... you got a lot of mileage out of my innocuous little post. :smile-new:


lol


----------



## Toronto.gal

Jon_Snow said:


> Wow, T.Gal.... you got a lot of mileage out of my innocuous little post. :smile-new:


It wasn't so 'innocuous', and that's why I could only manage 1 post yesterday. 

On a serious note, I was surprised that you were down so much on that lil stock, as being the value investor that you are, and that you always have a min. of $250K in cash :encouragement:, I had thought that for sure you would have doubled your commitment with IMG somewhere between $10 and $4. At any rate, I'm well aware that you have had bigger fish to fry since April, and the 'mileage' ends here.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Homerhomer said:


> Sold Goldcorp today just above my break even point, in this environment I am not sure I want to hold it so I am happy to get rid of it with a bit of profit.


A profit is a profit! :encouragement:

*Al:* Nice ACB!


----------



## al42

Toronto.gal said:


> A profit is a profit! :encouragement:
> 
> *Al:* Nice ACB!


Thanks T-gal...I was getting worried after buying just below 6 but managed to hold my nose and buy more 
all the way down to the low 4's. Doesn't always work out but it did this time.


----------



## Islenska

Didn't want to but sold XGD for 15% gain, just have too much gold stuff on hand

Watch this one to buy on dips, the gold crash was overdone,

And sold some Apple, there again too much, grabbed a little cash..............


----------



## My Own Advisor

Funny if you go back to zylon's original post:

"Today I sold Penn West Petroleum (PWT) +38% total return"

Good for him, since PWT has really fallen.
http://web.tmxmoney.com/quote.php?qm_symbol=PWT


----------



## Jon_Snow

Toronto.gal said:


> It wasn't so 'innocuous', and that's why I could only manage 1 post yesterday.
> 
> On a serious note, I was surprised that you were down so much on that lil stock, as being the value investor that you are, and that you always have a min. of $250K in cash :encouragement:, I had thought that for sure you would have doubled your commitment with IMG somewhere between $10 and $4. At any rate, I'm well aware that you have had bigger fish to fry since April, and the 'mileage' ends here.


I do sincerely appreciate your thoughts - your posts are full of useful nuggets for those of us who are still getting our bearings when it comes to investing. And my days of holding 250k cash are gone - just two purchases, CPG and ZDV blew a 100k hole in the cash stash. But these two holdings are paying me more than $500 a month in divy's, so its all good.


----------



## My Own Advisor

Nice call on the ZDV Jon, probably my favourite CDN divi ETF. I just bought some (50 units) for my wife's TFSA. I couldn't afford $100 k in ETF units though


----------



## Jon_Snow

Thanks MOA... though my buy of 50k worth of CPG at $35 is looking even better now that it is threatening $40, and with that 7% dividend... :encouragement:


----------



## HaroldCrump

I used to hear the following joke in University from the computer science guys, around the time Microsoft released the first version of its Windows operating system - Windows 3.0

_Windows - a 32 bit graphical shell for a 16 bit patch to an 8 bit operating system originally coded for a 4 bit microprocessor, written by a 2 bit company, that can't stand 1 bit of competition._

Still true after about 20 years.
The stock is a dog, just like its products.


----------



## marina628

Sold 75% of my grpn this week


----------



## PatInTheHat

dotnet_nerd said:


> I sold my MSFT today on the news of Ballmer stepping down.
> 
> I was looking for an exit point and today was it. "Sell on news". I think MSFT is slowly circling the drain. Windows is becoming less relevant and they dropped the ball in the smartphone/tablet space.
> 
> A bit of irony I guess, being a .NET developer :rolleyes2:



I sold as well but didn't notice the news until well off the highs


----------



## Toronto.gal

*DND* - what a fantastic run; one of the best in the sector this year. I first began trading the stock at just over $1 in 2012, and locked some shares at $1.84 for the longer-term after it got FDA approval for Absorica, an acne treatment. 

http://www.google.ca/finance?q=TSE:DND&ei=knsbUpjoLoHcqQHbIQ

*KLH* - stock also doing very well, but time to book profits [keeping in mind they dropped to .20 cents]. 
http://ca.moneycentral.msn.com/investor/quotes/quotes.aspx?symbol=CA:KLH


----------



## PatInTheHat

PatInTheHat said:


> I sold as well but didn't notice the news until well off the highs


Used this money to buy IBM @ 185.6 

EDIT: Doh should have just put this in the buys thread.


----------



## sylyconvalley

Toronto.gal said:


> *DND* - what a fantastic run; one of the best in the sector this year. I first began trading the stock at just over $1 in 2012, and locked some shares at $1.84 for the longer-term after it got FDA approval for Absorica, an acne treatment.
> 
> http://www.google.ca/finance?q=TSE:DND&ei=knsbUpjoLoHcqQHbIQ
> 
> *KLH* - stock also doing very well, but time to book profits [keeping in mind they dropped to .20 cents].
> http://ca.moneycentral.msn.com/investor/quotes/quotes.aspx?symbol=CA:KLH


as usual my :applouse::greedy_dollars:


----------



## sylyconvalley

what a beautiful sell off .
thks Mr. Obama:encouragement:


----------



## andrewf

Call me crazy, but this is only 4% drawdown from the recent high. Does this count as a sell off?


----------



## sylyconvalley

^ if u want a 500 points selloff find another mkt.


----------



## PatInTheHat

JNJ almost at my target price. Will be thrilled to get into that one finally.

Also looking at entry points on:
KO
WFG
AFL

EDIT: Damnit. Keep putting this in the wrong thread


----------



## sylyconvalley

^bought 500 shares of KO.
i am in MOA camp.
my first Divvy stock lol
see i am not a speculator only.


----------



## andrewf

sylyconvalley said:


> ^ if u want a 500 points selloff find another mkt.


Like the Nikkei? Points are kinda meaningless, being completely arbitrary.


----------



## sylyconvalley

^
if u want to compare the American stock mkt depth with the Japanese mkt then i rest my case.
Mon Ami 
good luck


----------



## andrewf

I didn't say anything about depth of markets. I just said points are meaningless numbers. I only look at % changes.


----------



## sylyconvalley

andrew.
this is not an argument and i am not involving myself into one.
u have ur opinion I have mine.
i liked the selloff .
i bought some stuff and i am still short silver... war or no war.
enjoy ur ride .
whatever it is.


----------



## Toronto.gal

It shall be a good way to start the week!

I have been a very active buyer/trader of this stock for over 2 years, holding onto my lowest-priced shares. Patience is virtue as the saying goes, but more than that, I held because of the *'margin of safety'* I had that was so well explained in The Intelligent Investor, and why I've been addicted to out of favour companies that I didn't believe to be falling knives! At the low price that NOK got just last year [below $2], I knew I would get something for them eventually!

*Nokia Stock Surges on Microsoft Takeover*.
http://business.time.com/2013/09/03/microsoft-to-buy-nokia-phones-patents-for-7-2b/


----------



## daddybigbucks

Toronto.gal said:


> It shall be a good way to start the week!
> 
> I have been a very active buyer/trader of this stock for over 2 years, holding onto my lowest-priced shares. Patience is virtue as the saying goes, but more than that, I held because of the *'margin of safety'* I had that was so well explained in The Intelligent Investor, and why I've been addicted to out of favour companies that I didn't believe to be falling knives! At the low price that NOK got just last year [below $2], I knew I would get something for them eventually!
> 
> *Nokia Stock Surges on Microsoft Takeover*.
> http://business.time.com/2013/09/03/microsoft-to-buy-nokia-phones-patents-for-7-2b/


nice.
I find that to be one of the most satisfying feelings when trading on the stock markets: jumping in when everyone is jumping out, holding on when people are selling, then selling when everyone is buying.

Way to go.


----------



## Toronto.gal

daddybigbucks said:


> 1. jumping in when everyone is jumping out, holding on when people are selling, then selling when everyone is buying.
> 2. Way to go.


*1.* As the saying goes, birds of a feather flock together. 
*2.* To you as well! That TFSA of yours, with I think all your ANS shares in it, is almost looking illegal with this week's takeover! :encouragement:

I sold 80% of my ANS shares yesterday, on auto-pilot, for $3.93. Had them in TFSA as well as other reg. & non-reg. accounts, so I'll pay taxes, and gladly!

2 takeovers for me in one week for 2 lil stocks in the under $5 category, and which were practically disappearing at one point.

It had been natural disasters that had drawn my attention to lumber stocks 2 years ago; and it was quite a learning experience that spread into other stocks, ie: HD.


----------



## AMABILE

Entered a limit order yesterday to sell ROYAL BANK ( RY ) @ $66.70
.......filled this morning at the open for a whopping $66.85 !!!!!!


----------



## mrPPincer

Trimmed my CNR holding by 100 shares today for a 16.2% profit in 4.5 months 
With the upcoming split I won't need such a large percentage of my portfolio in this one stock in order to drip one full share.
Another day with most stocks down but CNR hitting yet another record high.


----------



## blin10

interesting market right now, i'm trimming reits just in case, but I have a feeling markets might be fine into the new years ....


----------



## PatInTheHat

blin10 said:


> interesting market right now, i'm trimming reits just in case, but I have a feeling markets might be fine into the new years ....


Interesting.. REITs are one of the few things I think are undervalued right now


----------



## SpendLessEarnMore

I think when the market goes up REITS go down and vice versa because they are sensitive to interest rate movements.


----------



## Jon_Snow

The ups and down of REIT's don't concern me too much - I'm much more focused on the fact that they keep on paying me their solid distributions every month. For example, between Riocan, H&R, HLP, Innvest, and Artis they will pay me $500 in the month of November... enough to pay for our property tax, strata fees, extra parking spot, and our gym membership.


----------



## Ihatetaxes

Just sold all our VTI (twenty minutes ago) as this insane run has me thrilled with returns but worried. Why? Feel like its time for long overdue correction and I will be a buyer again (actually need a lot more than what I had anyway) when the price is hopefully back closer to $80 which I hope will happen in the next couple of months.


----------



## none

Seriously considering selling my LIOX. I know nothing about it as my broker bought it in 2007. It's been sliding along around $2-3 for 6 years and finally bumped up to near $6 today (I bought it at $4.40). I have no real reason to sell besides that I'm supposed to be an indexer.


----------



## jcgd

I sold some GM today. Just raising some cash and it was well over it's allocation.


----------



## none

Ihatetaxes said:


> Just sold all our VTI (twenty minutes ago) as this insane run has me thrilled with returns but worried. Why? Feel like its time for long overdue correction and I will be a buyer again (actually need a lot more than what I had anyway) when the price is hopefully back closer to $80 which I hope will happen in the next couple of months.


TSk. TSK. As an indexer you should know better than to time a market. One thing I have learned from listening to my guy is that more often than not my gut is an idiot.


----------



## blin10

man, i'm thinking what to do with the banks, they are pretty high up there maybe it's time to unload them


----------



## Ihatetaxes

none said:


> TSk. TSK. As an indexer you should know better than to time a market. One thing I have learned from listening to my guy is that more often than not my gut is an idiot.


Lol I have a varied strategy and since my wife and I passed the $3m net worth mark this fall I guess I should keep trusting my judgement. It's working pretty well for me so far.


----------



## PatInTheHat

blin10 said:


> man, i'm thinking what to do with the banks, they are pretty high up there maybe it's time to unload them


I don't think the run is quite over yet, likely worst case is they go side ways a while


----------



## Jon_Snow

Ihatetaxes said:


> Lol I have a varied strategy and since my wife and I passed the $3m net worth mark this fall I guess I should keep trusting my judgement. It's working pretty well for me so far.


Nice dropping of the 3M net worth number. Well done, sir. :encouragement:


----------



## blin10

PatInTheHat said:


> I don't think the run is quite over yet, likely worst case is they go side ways a while


I think so too, but markets never follow logic...


----------



## indexxx

Sold my DDD and QCOM today to lock in some strong gains over the past couple of months. Waiting for EGHT to make a bit of a break to around 11 again to sell that also- I've held it since about $3.50. I keep wanting to sell SAN since I'm up over 20% in gains but am too attached to the juicy 7.5% divvy... just can't bring myself to pull the trigger yet.


----------



## Ihatetaxes

Jon_Snow said:


> Nice dropping of the 3M net worth number. Well done, sir. :encouragement:


Yes, probably a douchey rebuttal but I'm proud and who else can I tell? Certainly not friends and family! :biggrin:

And there are a lot of educated, helpful people I do pay attention to here on this board but not all of them. :rolleyes2:


----------



## Pluto

This year I sold my REIT ETF, xre. I bought it in 2008 -9 because the price was very low, and yield was 10%. There was a bull market in REITS up to this year. The bull market in REITS ended this year, so I sold. I believe The distributions are safe, but buyers now might have a tough time preserving capital. To preserve capital, and still get income with less downside I put the $ into short bonds until something better comes across my radar screen.


----------



## humble_pie

don't sell, you'll have all those capital gains taxes to pay

instead, buy puts on the principal etf in the sector to which your toppish stocks belong

don't buy puts on the individual stocks, this is far too expensive


----------



## the_apprentice

Sold 1000 units of TD Monthly Income (CTI16) held in my RRSP.


----------



## Islenska

Recently sold my IAE Ithaca energy at $2.50 for a nice gain.

These small caps can really provide a boost but they will also bite you quickly in the rear!

Traders for sure:rolleyes2:


----------



## avrex

I closed the Western Digital (WDC) options held within my TFSA.
It was a great run in 2013 for WDC, as these options increased from 14.30 to 53.40. 

When it was time to sell these calls, I was worried about the market makers.
The option expires this month and the Open Interest was only 5 contracts. yep, 3 of those contracts were mine. 
The bid/ask spread was huge, with the bid way below the intrinsic value of the option.

However, the market makers seemed reasonable.
I offered them a price close to intrinsic value, and they did accept it.


----------



## jcgd

Sold out of my Phillips 66 position. I'm looking for a new purchase but don't really have any ideas. Cash is starting to build up...


----------



## marina628

sold 500 shares of GRPN in my tfsa for a 71% profit .Bought at 7 and sold $11.92


----------



## londoncalling

marina628 said:


> sold 500 shares of GRPN in my tfsa for a 71% profit .Bought at 7 and sold $11.92


Nice Trade Marina!


----------



## Canadian

Sold off my BA.TO after holding for a year and a half.


----------



## Eder

I recently sold my Keg.UN ...Western Bank and Water Furnace Renewable Energy ...none were core holdings and I made out with nice capital gains ...(pigs get slaughtered and all that). I'll buy back Western if it drops below $30 though.


----------



## marina628

Sold all my MGM stock today for 64% profit in our RSP account .


----------



## none

Just sold all of my LIOX..... just before it popped some more.. oops - oh well, I've been trying to get out of it for a while. Got out at $6.50


----------



## Toronto.gal

marina628 said:


> Sold all my MGM stock today for 64% profit in our RSP account .


Did you sell in the morning session? How long did you hold? Congrats on the great returns!

I'm still holding on with no plans to sell. 

On days like yesterday, I would either buy or just watch, but perhaps you used that money for a bargain yesterday, if so, which one? :wink:


----------



## none

none said:


> Just sold all of my LIOX..... just before it popped some more.. oops - oh well, I've been trying to get out of it for a while. Got out at $6.50


- ack - 30 minutes later now traind at 6.90. Blurg!


----------



## marina628

Toronto.gal said:


> Did you sell in the morning session? How long did you hold? Congrats on the great returns!
> 
> I'm still holding on with no plans to sell.
> 
> On days like yesterday, I would either buy or just watch, but perhaps you used that money for a bargain yesterday, if so, which one? :wink:


Sold in the morning and have some I bought about 18 months ago and others at 12usd about a year ago.I bought BNS (CAD)


----------



## Toronto.gal

^ What I thought, that u had sold before the bad news.

I'm adding to banks as well, but to the worst performing European one. 

If I was adding to a Canadian, it would be BNS also.


----------



## marina628

I put my sell order in night before and what bad news?


----------



## Toronto.gal

^MGM did fall about 4% in the pm session, but by 'bad news', I was referring to those that caused the market freefall.

The drop made some people here a lil woozy. :biggrin:


----------



## marina628

I don't pay any attention to that stuff my intention was to sell off enough stock profits to cover our income for 2014.I still have some of the stock but very small amount .I set my Goals in terms of ROI and stick with them , I find it distracting if I listen to the noise.


----------



## Eder

Toronto.gal said:


> ^ What I thought, that u had sold before the bad news.
> 
> I'm adding to banks as well, but to the worst performing European one.
> 
> If I was adding to a Canadian, it would be BNS also.


Man if BNS can shed another $5 I'm loading up the truck but I will start to nibble at $58. I only hold Canadian banks, I don't really grasp the currency and political implications for foreign banks...(chicken as well)


----------



## Toronto.gal

Eder said:


> *1.* if BNS can shed another $5 I'm loading up the truck but I will start to nibble at $58.
> *2. *I don't really grasp the currency and political implications for foreign banks...(chicken as well)


*1.* Me gustan las adquisiciones que BNS ha hecho en los últimos años, en especial, la presencia grande que el banco tiene en América Latina y otras partes, hence, empieza a mordisquear! [I noted that you're fluent in Spanish in another thread]. :biggrin:

*2.* Chicken! 

I have just 4; 2 in EU/2 en América Latina [and of course the Big 5].


----------



## LOST

Sold my IPL. $35G profit. Multi year hold.Too early I think. Hoping to buy back at lower price. Doesn't seem to want to come back down.


----------



## PatInTheHat

LOST said:


> Sold my IPL. $35G profit. Multi year hold.Too early I think. Hoping to buy back at lower price. Doesn't seem to want to come back down.


I sold both IPL and PPL over the last while. I am filled with regrets.


----------



## daddybigbucks

Sold my goldcorp today near the high. I hope I dont regret the sale but 26% gain in a month is a tidy little profit.


----------



## james4beach

I recently sold a whole bunch of yen for CAD$. I don't have much confidence in the future of Japanese Yen, and I thought I'd convert to CAD at this time the JPY is comparatively high


----------



## Toronto.gal

Who will be selling GMCR tomorrow?  Nice partnership with KO.

Great returns above!


----------



## Canadian

PatInTheHat said:


> I sold both IPL and PPL over the last while. I am filled with regrets.


Does this mean I should buy more? :tongue-new:


----------



## bflannel

I just pulled the plug on SLF. Have obviously been very happy with them since October but it's not profit until you sell!


----------



## londoncalling

Exited RPL today @ 1.43. Reasons for selling have been outlined on the Individual stocks RPL thread


----------



## marina628

Sold my MY 1000 shares of PLUG for $9.00 that i paid $4.92 for 4 weeks ago.Looks like it is on a free fall today


----------



## marina628

Sold all my YELP ,ZNGA and YHOO stock today for overall 50.28% profit.Most in non registered about except for about 13k in TFSA.Not sure what I will buy with the proceeds but have a short list of 5 stocks.


----------



## LOST

marina628 said:


> sold my my 1000 shares of plug for $9.00 that i paid $4.92 for 4 weeks ago.looks like it is on a free fall today


you go girl!!!!


----------



## KaeJS

Sold BBD today.

Originally bought on February 18 about 3 weeks ago.

With margin, I made a 17.5% return.


----------



## gibor365

KaeJS said:


> Sold BBD today.
> 
> Originally bought on February 18 about 3 weeks ago.
> 
> With margin, I made a 17.5% return.


How?! To get 17% you should've buy $3.35 and seel highest todays's price $3.92 
The lowest price on Feb 18 was $3.52.... max 11% difference... how did you manage 17.5?


----------



## KaeJS

The return (had the margin been my own money) would be only about 6%.

Because I used leverage, I was able to return 17.5% since I used 3x the amount of money I actually had...

So, if you want to exclude margin, then my return was 6%, but the IRR is actually 17.5%.

I bought in at 3.576 and sold at 3.86.

*Example:* If you buy 1000 shares of BBD at 3.60 it will cost you $3,600.

If you only have $1200 in your account and you borrow $2400 to fund the rest of the purchase, you magnify your loss/gain.

Assuming you sell at $3.86, you would have made 1000 x .26 = $260.

You pay back the $2400 and your balance is now $1460 ($1200 + $260 profit).

$260/$1200 = $21.67%

Had you only bought 1/3 of the shares with your $1200, you would have:

333 x 0.26 = $86.58

86.58/1200 = 7.215%

7.215% x 3 = 21.645%, which is your return when using margin (less the .33 of a share you are missing, commission, and any interest payable).

The stock itself didn't increase 17.5%, but my trade was worth 17.5%.


----------



## gibor365

KaeJS said:


> The return (had the margin been my own money) would be only about 6%.
> 
> .


OIC  Looks like it's pretty dangerous, as stock can continue going down and you cannot just sit and wait because you have to pay interest ... btw, how much do you pay (%) for margin?


----------



## the_apprentice

Sold some of my PAAS holding today for a 24% gain.


----------



## KaeJS

gibor said:


> OIC  Looks like it's pretty dangerous, as stock can continue going down and you cannot just sit and wait because you have to pay interest ... btw, how much do you pay (%) for margin?


Not dangerous at all.

at $3.57 it was almost guaranteed money.

The margin interest rate is 6%.


----------



## favelle75

ZUT! I waited and waited until I was finally in the black with this one (incl dividends), and today was the day! Gone!


----------



## gibor365

favelle75 said:


> ZUT! I waited and waited until I was finally in the black with this one (incl dividends), and today was the day! Gone!


Did the same about 10 days ago.... as had already FTS, from sell initiated position in EMA


----------



## Jon_Snow

Sold 1000 shares of CDZ today. Just feel like I needed more cash on hand for any opportunities that may arise over the next couple of weeks. Watching EIF... the yield hog in me is starting to drool. :tongue-new:


----------



## PatInTheHat

In true fashion of selling my winners early I sold over half my position in WLP at $97.9. It has been on a crazy run last few days and grossly over bought. Looking to rebuy on a correction.


----------



## Homerhomer

PatInTheHat said:


> In true fashion of selling my winners early I sold over half my position in WLP at $97.9. It has been on a crazy run last few days and grossly over bought. Looking to rebuy on a correction.


could you list all your recent sales for me? thank you ;-)

Sold my Baytex, top of the trading range so hope to buy again under 40.


----------



## mars

*Sold*

Over the last few weeks I sold out my position in RPL and Merck. I lucked out and sold MRK at an all time high just before it started to drop. Made nice little gains on both. I have a US regional bank I'm getting close to selling, it is approaching my target sell price.


----------



## indexxx

EGHT is almost at my $12 target... but it's done so well for me and seems to be expanding internationally so I may extend my holding time and see what happens.


----------



## PatInTheHat

mars said:


> Over the last few weeks I sold out my position in RPL and Merck. I lucked out and sold MRK at an all time high just before it started to drop. Made nice little gains on both. I have a US regional bank I'm getting close to selling, it is approaching my target sell price.


Which ones? I've been holding BKU and RF and been getting the feeling its a good time to take a little off the top.


----------



## PatInTheHat

Homerhomer said:


> could you list all your recent sales for me? thank you ;-)
> 
> Sold my Baytex, top of the trading range so hope to buy again under 40.


Hah... well PKI, IPL, PPL, CNQ, EMA, Enjoy!


----------



## mars

PatInTheHat said:


> Which ones? I've been holding BKU and RF and been getting the feeling its a good time to take a little off the top.


I sold RF today. I bought in the low $8 range and sold when it hit $11 today. It could have more upside once the restrictions come off but I hit my target so thought I would take my profits elsewhere.


----------



## Homerhomer

PatInTheHat said:


> Hah... well PKI, IPL, PPL, CNQ, EMA, Enjoy!


Thank you, already own three out of five, things are looking up ;-)


----------



## Synergy

Sold out of my position in D.UN - was my laggard and I wanted to reduce my REIT exposure a little and free up some cash in my TFSA. Sold out of XGD for small gain of 8% - on a hunch that there may be some further downside risk to gold prices in the near term. I'm happy to buy back again if it correct a little as I think gold will ultimately go higher.


----------



## PatInTheHat

mars said:


> I sold RF today. I bought in the low $8 range and sold when it hit $11 today. It could have more upside once the restrictions come off but I hit my target so thought I would take my profits elsewhere.


After todays action I think i'm going to hold at least until the 26th. See what the banks are able to do with dividends and buy backs.

RF especially I see as having tremendous upside but I also think there will be volatile opportunities to get back in.


----------



## PatInTheHat

Synergy said:


> Sold out of my position in D.UN - was my laggard and I wanted to reduce my REIT exposure a little and free up some cash in my TFSA. Sold out of XGD for small gain of 8% - on a hunch that there may be some further downside risk to gold prices in the near term. I'm happy to buy back again if it correct a little as I think gold will ultimately go higher.


I also sold my D.UN some months back and have exited most of my REIT positions. I just don't see much upside.


----------



## Nemo2

Sold my NPI for ~56% profit


----------



## marina628

Sold all my VZ for a 8.4% ROI , just didn't like that stock as much as I like others .


----------



## Greyhound86

Trimmed IPL in our holding company account back to about 3% of the portfolio. Have held it for 5 years and the position had grown pretty large.

IPL is only yielding 4.5% now and perhaps their future growth is more than priced in allready. Price to book is petty high.


----------



## PatInTheHat

Sold LEG 7.3
Sold CPG 40.40

Both of these I plan to either re-purchase lower or if they can breakout I will likely come back. I still like both companies quite a bit but I suspect both can be had for cheaper this summer/fall.


----------



## DividendLuvr

Sold my ENF @ $26.51. I decided to take the capital appreciation (I bought in @ $23.15) along with dividend payments as it approaches its 52-week high, and deploy the money elsewhere.


----------



## Spidey

Sold my LIQ at a loss - probably brook even after dividends. BC plans to allow more private sales of alcohol will have to dampen profits.


----------



## Feruk

WY (Weyerhauser) last week at ~40% gain. No longer felt comfortable holding it.


----------



## Andrew

Sold my RCI.B today at $46.


----------



## Killer Z

Andrew said:


> Sold my RCI.B today at $46.


Are you exiting telecoms, or just Rogers?


----------



## Nemo2

Sold our QCOR......missed the peak, (out walking the neighbor's dog), but still made ~34% profit in a short time frame.


----------



## Eder

Today I sold Cargojet 134% profit, Western Forest Products 70% profit, and 1/2 my Trimac 15% profit.. I think all have more upside but I am starting to trim some of my non core stuff to bump up my cash.


----------



## londoncalling

Sold 1/2 my position in INN.UN @ 5.31. Wanting to raise some cash for some bargains which may or may not be available in the near future. Also wanting to reallocate this REIT $ to another sector.

Cheers


----------



## PatInTheHat

Sold CHRW 56.62. It has been one of my worst performers with 4 missed earnings in a row. Over sold at the moment and gave me an opportunity to get out even. The run will be insane if they someone beat earnings with this momentum but i'd rather wait and see if they can get their company together.

Sold 1/3 of my position in TOG $13.61. Like all the CDN energies it is ridiculously overbought. It seems american money is coming back in and all these are on an insane tear straight to the moon. I have no idea how high these can go but with seasonality coming to end and and RSI above 80 I suspect these will at least have a mild pull back sometime soon.


----------



## AMABILE

Sold Pennwest (PWT).. had intended to keep it long term to collect the dividends
but the 26% gain in 2 1/2 months was irresistible.


----------



## kaleb0

Sold FTS and BNS, both at pretty good gains, given these sales and a few former position trimmings, portfolio is about 30% in cash. Feeling a correction in the air, maybe, and would like to have some substantial ammo ready. :very_drunk:


----------



## the_apprentice

Locked in my gains and sold ERF after holding for 2 years. Need cash for other investments.


----------



## PatInTheHat

kaleb0 said:


> Sold FTS and BNS, both at pretty good gains, given these sales and a few former position trimmings, portfolio is about 30% in cash. Feeling a correction in the air, maybe, and would like to have some substantial ammo ready. :very_drunk:


Seems like a good idea. I don't think i'll make it to 30% but definitely getting a little more cash heavy.


----------



## Killer Z

kaleb0 said:


> Sold FTS and BNS, both at pretty good gains, given these sales and a few former position trimmings, portfolio is about 30% in cash. Feeling a correction in the air, maybe, and would like to have some substantial ammo ready. :very_drunk:


I agree with the idea of creating cash, however FTS and BNS are two positions of mine that I do not trade in and out of. They are retirement stocks for me. Keep adding, keep DRIPing.


----------



## Butters

FTS is just starting to pick it up! and didn't fair too badly in the 2008/09 collapse

But yeah trim what you must

BNS is going closer to its 52 week/all time high there is a good chance you can get a better price ahead, but you never know!

I think right now is just a time to be patient, not drip, and not buy right now, just be patient and see what happens in the next couple months


----------



## kaleb0

I may have been a little early in unloading FTS and BNS, but I view FTS as being interest-rate sensitive and Canadian financials like BNS as being over valued and at particular risk in the event that certain macro-economic realities catch up with the Canadian economy (such as the hugely over-leveraged housing market and the debt-to-income ratio). I suppose these two issues are sort of counter to each other (any crash would likely result in a prolonged low-rate policy). I'd rather take profits and wait for better opportunities to arise when my outlook is less bearish.


----------



## marina628

I sold all my FTS at end 2012 at $34 for various reasons ,although I hate selling any long held stocks sometimes it makes sense to sell.


----------



## mars

I decided to sell my MG shares the other day at $111. I have had great capital appreciation since I bought and I'm not sure how much further this one is going to run so I decided to take the profits and find a better dividend paying stock. Before I sold I had been tempted to start writing covered calls on the stock and just increase the returns that way and if it got called away no big deal, but in the end when it went up I just sold.


----------



## lostwords

I've decided to sell my gxi today @ $1.40. Got in at $1.24. There's still potential for this stock to do well later but I've decided time to move on to something else


----------



## PatInTheHat

lostwords said:


> I've decided to sell my gxi today @ $1.40. Got in at $1.24. There's still potential for this stock to do well later but I've decided time to move on to something else


Not that I think this is a terrible decision but I have GXI on my watchlist the future looks bright


----------



## Dave

marina628 said:


> ... I hate selling any long held stocks ...


I am glad I am not alone in that view although I am very tempted to sell as my portfolio is now approaching 6 digits in unrealized cap gains since last summer. Selling is definitvely harder than buying.


----------



## Eder

I hate selling long time holds as well, no idea why its so hard to do. In the last few years I usually sell 1/2 my position to satisfy booking some profits while hedging the heartache I get when I realize I should have stayed the course and held forever.

I don't know how many thousand shares of Royal bank I churned into and out of in the low 50's only to watch it get to the $70's. I have my core position still to ease my pain somewhat lol.


----------



## Jon_Snow

Wanted to raise some cash after my CPG purchase yesterday - so just said goodbye to TA and my 500 shares.


----------



## bds

I had to stop the bleeding sometime... Sold all my LIQ. Down about 25% not including a year of dividends, fortunately it was one of my smaller positions.

at ~$13 I had blind confidence it would recover a bit... lesson learned!


----------



## londoncalling

I have LIQ as well. A year ago I was up 20%. Today down about the same amount. Still getting a nice yield. Don't like the company. love the yield. Small holding


Cheers


----------



## dotnet_nerd

Finally sold my SNC.TO (SNC Lavalin) after a nice $1.50 pop today.

I hate the company and the stock. I bought 2 years ago and shortly thereafter got burned as the stock dropped $10 overnight. Alleged connections to Gadhafi in Libya. As the saying goes 'where's there's smoke there's fire'.

It finally went green for me so I dumped it all for a small profit.

I have no trust for the management of this co. and will stay far away from SNC


----------



## rossco12

dotnet_nerd said:


> Finally sold my SNC.TO (SNC Lavalin) after a nice $1.50 pop today.
> 
> I hate the company and the stock. I bought 2 years ago and shortly thereafter got burned as the stock dropped $10 overnight. Alleged connections to Gadhafi in Libya. As the saying goes 'where's there's smoke there's fire'.
> 
> It finally went green for me so I dumped it all for a small profit.
> 
> I have no trust for the management of this co. and will stay far away from SNC


SNC Lavelin is the biggest group of crooks you'll find on the TSX.


----------



## dotnet_nerd

rossco12 said:


> SNC Lavelin is the biggest group of crooks you'll find on the TSX.


Hehehe glad I got out yesterday unscathed. Good riddance.

I've been fortunate though, only been burnt twice by crooks in management; Nortel and Biovail.


----------



## DividendLuvr

Exited Suncor - ready to deploy elsewhere.


----------



## GoldStone

SNC comments from 04-30 and 05-01 are amusing, in light of Friday's action.


----------



## PatInTheHat

Yesterday sold:
VWO, a position I held from my ETF investing days. Somewhat overbought and seems a good opportunity to free up a bunch of cash I had there.
CVX sold yesterday, missing the dividend payment but I didn't like the direction it was taking. It just can't break 127 and I will now sit on the sidelines till it pulls back or breaks through.
HOS was a swing position I entered after their earnings miss. Easy 10%, indicators were telling me to sell but this is still a very undervalued and unloved stock. Would consider re-entering.

Today:
Sold TOG and Legacy. I love both these stocks and made a bundle but seasonality is ending and the trend is turning downwards. They both had tremendous earnings reports and long term are great holds. I will gladly be back in both of these if the trend comes to fruition. Likely $12 for TOG and $7 for LEG.

About 20% cash for now


----------



## PuckiTwo

londoncalling said:


> I have LIQ as well. A year ago I was up 20%. Today down about the same amount. Still getting a nice yield. Don't like the company. love the yield. Small holding Cheers


Londoncalling, are you still holding or did you sell? I must have bought at the same time as you did - for me it's down now 35%. Is it worth it to hold because of yield?


----------



## Mortgage u/w

THI, MCD and L-T......bought a little high and did nothing for me....foresee a drop so unloaded these positions. No losses. Will get back into MCD if a correction plays out.


----------



## gibor365

Mortgage u/w said:


> THI, MCD and L-T......bought a little high and did nothing for me....foresee a drop so unloaded these positions. No losses. Will get back into MCD if a correction plays out.


and if it doesn't play out? From those 3 I hold only MCD, bought just below $90 and gonna hold and get dividends regardless of recession or correction...


----------



## Mortgage u/w

gibor said:


> and if it doesn't play out? From those 3 I hold only MCD, bought just below $90 and gonna hold and get dividends regardless of recession or correction...


if it doesn't, hopefully MCD will split and I will get back in. Not too fond of the others. Like I said, bought them a little high.....money is usefull elsewhere like FN-T


----------



## Jon_Snow

The temptation is there to unload some or all of my POT holdings - up around 34% since I bought 600 shares when the Russian cartel broke up. How much higher could this go? Decisions like this are tough ones for me - good problem to have though. :tongue:


----------



## mrPPincer

^For what it's worth, I got in under $30 too at around the same time you did and I have no thoughts of selling whatsoever.
At the current quarterly dividend of $0.35 USD, (currently about $.38 CAD), that's a return of over 5% annually on dividends alone.
As long as there are people, there will be a demand for food, and therefore for potash, phosphate and nitrogen. 
(& IMHO if there aren't enough people to create this demand we have a lot worse problems than losing a few dollars in the stock market,)


----------



## Canadian

mrPPincer said:


> ^For what it's worth, I got in under $30 too at around the same time you did and I have no thoughts of selling whatsoever.
> At the current quarterly dividend of $0.35 USD, (currently about $.38 CAD), that's a return of over 5% annually on dividends alone.
> As long as there are people, there will be a demand for food, and therefore for potash, phosphate and nitrogen.
> (& IMHO if there aren't enough people to create this demand we have a lot worse problems than losing a few dollars in the stock market,)


+1

They pay a pretty decent cash yield for the time being. I will hold and add to this for a very long time - my visions for the company are set out pretty far (unless the industry/technology changes dramatically, of course).


----------



## PatInTheHat

Jon_Snow said:


> The temptation is there to unload some or all of my POT holdings - up around 34% since I bought 600 shares when the Russian cartel broke up. How much higher could this go? Decisions like this are tough ones for me - good problem to have though. :tongue:


I am very bearish on the price of POT and I am pretty surprised the stock has risen given all the pressure it is facing. I would be very tempted to at least take some profits here as I think you will see better buying opportunities on it if you wish to remain long. Any technical metrics still look strong though. I got burned a little on POT and the risk factors and unpredictable nature will keep me out unless it can be had for bargain prices.


----------



## PatInTheHat

Mortgage u/w said:


> THI, MCD and L-T......bought a little high and did nothing for me....foresee a drop so unloaded these positions. No losses. Will get back into MCD if a correction plays out.


I've looked for opportunities to exit MCD for the last 6 months or so but now is likely not the time. I have a short stop in place but the sky is the limit at this point (im looking for $110-120) May as well let this trend play out.

I don't follow THI or L as closely but these are probably ok or good sells. I just don't see the growth there for THI and the competition for L is so high I think this entire sector will remain under pressure.


----------



## PatInTheHat

Made a couple more sells today:
NWH.UN I wound up taking a 5% loss after dividends and while I could see this rebounding from here I would rather deploy the capital into other more aggressive investments (ASG.V)
QCOM booked a 10% gain. Likely a little early as my indicators are still mixed and at a crossroads. This is my favourite stock to play the handset market and I will certainly re-enter on a correction. Want to get a little more cash heavy for the summer.


----------



## Killer Z

Sold half of my Baytex position. Excellent return over the past 9 months for me, but time to take profits and see how the summer treats the energy sector.


----------



## londoncalling

PuckiTwo said:


> Londoncalling, are you still holding or did you sell? I must have bought at the same time as you did - for me it's down now 35%. Is it worth it to hold because of yield?


I still hold. It is a small amount of my portfolio (1.35%). I am now down about 32% on share price but have been collecting divvies since Dec 2011. I am not adding but may switch from cash divvy to DRIP. Had a sell order in last year but it didn't quite get there. I expect some more downward pressure but I don't think the yield will get cut. 

Cheers


----------



## PuckiTwo

londoncalling said:


> I still hold. It is a small amount of my portfolio (1.35%). I am now down about 32% on share price but have been collecting divvies since Dec 2011. I am not adding but may switch from cash divvy to DRIP. Had a sell order in last year but it didn't quite get there. I expect some more downward pressure but I don't think the yield will get cut. Cheers


Thks London. I have also decided to watch it a bit longer. Some guys on Stockhouse are guessing that some large fund(s) is shedding Liq.


----------



## PatInTheHat

Sold my AVO today at $26 for a 25% gain


----------



## Spudd

I'm holding this one for the foreseeable future. I think it is going higher. I think it was you that put me on to it, so thanks! Currently up 33%.


----------



## PatInTheHat

Spudd said:


> I'm holding this one for the foreseeable future. I think it is going higher. I think it was you that put me on to it, so thanks! Currently up 33%.


Happy to hear that worked out for you too. I could certainly see it running more as well but there are some question marks and while I do expect a continuation of their excellent numbers my plan was to fill the gap and move on. I think the easy money has been made. 

I've put the money into EFN.TO, NHC.TO, SPY.V


----------



## PatInTheHat

Spudd said:


> I'm holding this one for the foreseeable future. I think it is going higher. I think it was you that put me on to it, so thanks! Currently up 33%.


Seems like a lot of people were in this trade with me merely for the gap fill. I am considering rebuying here 10% cheaper.


----------



## AMABILE

I also traded AVO and gained 11% for same day trade.
It's interesting to read the different opinions from the
BNN experts on the STOCKCHASE web site on June 20th.
Patrick Horan chose it as his TOP PICK
James Hodgins advises DON'T BUY


----------



## Hugo Reyes

It looks great on the daily chart but check out the weekly, I too am considering this one but I will wait to see what happens Monday and possibly Tuesday before getting in.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Sold a tranche of Fortuna Silver (FVI) for $5.89, originally bought for $4.63.


----------



## Fat Tony

Sold CSIQ. Picked up @ 26.00 , sold for 29.40

Torn with AVO though. I like the business, but don't know if I should take my profits and move elsewhere.


----------



## mrPPincer

trimmed CNR holdings a bit today, currently up 39% since I bought 54 weeks ago. 
Just rebalancing the overall portfolio.


----------



## rikk

Sold my wife's CDZ today ... preparing for the big pullback eaceful:


----------



## Synergy

Trimmed some CPG, BTE and COS on the bounce today. I was overweight energy, wanted to rebalance a little and may need some extra cash for a secondary residence purchase over the summer. Still quite positive on the energy sector long term.


----------



## lostwords

Sold c.SL today. My average was 0.05 and sold it for 0.1. Could of wait longer but decide to get out now.


----------



## Synergy

Sold BTO, nice 21% gain in just over 1 month. Just a hunch on some near term weakness in gold pricing. If gold drops again I'll likely look to buy some XGD.


----------



## Soils4Peace

Sold CNR September covered call today.


----------



## DividendLuvr

I sold my position in IPL @ $33.68 in my TFSA. Bought in @ ~$23 and it's seen a terrific run-up - I'm happy to take my profits and move on as I think it's significantly overvalued based on current financials.


----------



## Nemo2

Sold QCOR @ ~ 20% profit after 2 1/2 months (it went higher immediately after we sold).......used the money to add to our PG (which likely dropped after we got them.....but I haven't checked.......yet).


----------



## cashinstinct

sold Telus at $39 last week, I was too heavily in Canadian stocks compared to other regions in the world. Also, I wanted to invest in RRSP/TFSA instead of non-registered.


----------



## marina628

Sold half of my BYI today


----------



## bds

Sold my GRPN earlier today for $7.00 because I have a bad feeling about the earnings later today.


----------



## gibor365

bds said:


> Sold my GRPN earlier today for $7.00 because I have a bad feeling about the earnings later today.


Good call down 14% AH


----------



## bds

Phew, spidey-sense saved me on that one.


----------



## marina628

I bought piles at $5.00 and didn't sell yet ,I set $7.25 at my sell price and been use to the grpn yoyo ride for a couple years now.


----------



## Synergy

Sold my position in PM & MCD. Getting all of my US holdings out of my non-registered account and will be looking to buy back in my RRSP.


----------



## KaeJS

Just sold my position in Argonaut Gold (AR) at $4.03.
Picked it up a little while ago at $3.85.

I think it's worth more than $4.03, but I feel like I can buy in again at $3.90


----------



## mars

Sold out of a few positions over the last few weeks. I sold my shares in BA when BCE announced they were buying, ended up selling the day of the announcement for $31.56. Sold AVO just last week for $21.56. Sold CUS yesterday for $5.12. Fortunately I sold each before the price dropped.


----------



## gibor365

Synergy said:


> Sold my position in PM & MCD. Getting all of my US holdings out of my non-registered account and will be looking to buy back in my RRSP.


Why from the beginning you held tmem in non-reg account? 
Several years ago, when I didn't know about US wihholding taxes in TFSA, I sold JPM and wanted to buy it a little cheaper into RRSP, but never became cheaper  May be you will be lucky


----------



## Synergy

gibor said:


> Why from the beginning you held tmem in non-reg account?
> Several years ago, when I didn't know about US wihholding taxes in TFSA, I sold JPM and wanted to buy it a little cheaper into RRSP, but never became cheaper  May be you will be lucky


Good question. I knew about all the tax implications. I simply wanted to accumulate a little bit of US cash through dividends that I could use for vacationing, etc., and I've been somewhat waiting for TD to get their act together - US$ registered accounts. What I've decided to do in the future is to use stocks like POT (interlisted) that payout us$ dividends in order to accumulate a little bit of US cash within my non-reg account. 

If I end up buying them back at a higher price it's really not that big deal of a deal. I have time on my side and I originally picked these two stocks as I felt that they may be able to weather the storm / future recessions a little better than others.


----------



## Spudd

mars said:


> Sold out of a few positions over the last few weeks. I sold my shares in BA when BCE announced they were buying, ended up selling the day of the announcement for $31.56. Sold AVO just last week for $21.56. Sold CUS yesterday for $5.12. Fortunately I sold each before the price dropped.


AVO hasn't been under 23 in the past month. Was that a typo?


----------



## relk19

Spudd said:


> AVO hasn't been under 23 in the past month. Was that a typo?


And just as you say that.. Huge drop for AVO


----------



## KaeJS

Wow.... 18% decline in both the profit and the share price. Interesting.


----------



## mars

Spudd said:


> AVO hasn't been under 23 in the past month. Was that a typo?


Good catch, meant to say $25.56 not $21.56.


----------



## londoncalling

Exited INN @ 5.70. sold remaining half position. Hope to reallocate in sector with Temple (TPH). Hit 5.75 today higher than my original sell price but wanted to switch positions.

Cheers


----------



## martinv

Sold Contrans CSS today @ 15,22. The takeover by Transforce ( TFI ) appears to be going ahead. The takeover price is $15.00 including a .40 special dividend.
I only purchased Contrans in July so the total gain is 7.5% plus a .15 dividend.


----------



## doctrine

The takeover is at $14.60 plus a $0.40 dividend, so you made out ahead of the offer.


----------



## gardner

ADBE -- sold my last block at 71.75. The price is great, but the P/E of 138.56 (one HUNDRED thirty-eight!!!) is a real head scratcher. What's up when a company has a stratospheric P/E like this? It gives me the willies.


----------



## Islenska

Selling my last batch of Apple shares, did OK on this stock but it has been quite a run and tired of volatile players!


----------



## Synergy

Sold THI this morning. Happy with my 40+% gain for the year and feel that there are better opportunities to consider. I decided I didn't want the Timburger deal.


----------



## AMABILE

took some really decent profits on several GOLD stocks in my rrsp
although sitting with outrageous losses on my OIL stocks in my tfsa


----------



## CPA Candidate

Sold CGX which I owned for 2 years. Bought at $29, sold at $43. Strangely they reported a down quarter and the price went up. Investors are willing to pay a lot for security.

Also sold AD at $33 which I bought at $26 earlier in the year when the market lost it's mind on the company. Good trade with a nice dividend along the way. Still maintain a small position.


----------



## dubmac

Sold POT for 41.23 today. I bought when the potash consortium dissolved last year (I think) - and price dropped to 30's. It'll helped absorb the losses from the oil stocks.


----------



## Pluto

sold my Canadian bank stocks this week. Certainly wouldn't buy them here, so is it a hold or sell? I picked sell into the rally just because in my experience selling worked out better than holding when bull market looks mature and optimism is extreme.


----------



## Eder

I sold my HR.UN after owning for 4 years ... seems they just can't create shareholder value, I think their management is over rated and I have lost patience.


----------



## daddybigbucks

Flipped some gold stocks and now out of gold miners. 
Switching over to utilities and consistent yield to wait out the markets.


----------



## Pluto

Sold POT. Bought after the cartel fell apart. don't see much upside presently. It was nice getting the dividends as I waited for a capital gain. 
Sold FTS. bought after taper talk hammered it. Sold now as the recent run up provided the opportunity for some capital gains, and I suspect it is over valued right now. Loved getting the dividends in the meantime.


----------



## james4beach

I'm currently in the process of dumping (selling all): AC.B, ATA, RMP, TOU, DSG, GIB.A, IFP, VRX

As described here. I bought this portfolio in June and it's out-performed the TSX by 7%


----------



## Toronto.gal

james4beach said:


> I'm currently in the process of dumping (selling all): AC.B, ATA, RMP, TOU, DSG, GIB.A, IFP, VRX
> 
> As described here. I bought this portfolio in June and it's out-performed the TSX by 7%


Not bad considering the experiment had involved buying at multi-year highs, but what was the overall return in dollars with such few shares & 16 commissions involved? Or maybe I didn't understand the experiment. 

For example, AC in June was between $9 and $10.50. Assuming that you bought/sold at:

*- b.* $9.50 x 2 shares = $19
*- s.* $11.82 x 2 shares = $23.64
*- less fees* = $9.90 [assuming $4.95 x2] 

Only if you had zero fees would you have a profit at $4.64, or 24.4% [per today's high].

Considering you purchased just 2 and 4 shares, why did you not run a simultaneous experiment with multi-year low purchases?

So what are your experiment's conclusions exactly?


----------



## webber22

That profit is almost as high as the one KaeJS used to post


----------



## 1980z28

all my LIQ from my tfsa also cnr


----------



## james4beach

Toronto.gal said:


> Not bad considering the experiment had involved buying at multi-year highs, but what was the overall return in dollars with such few shares & 16 commissions involved? Or maybe I didn't understand the experiment.


You're right, fees hurt me in this experiment with small numbers of shares. I had 71 shares of AC for example. Round trip costs for the whole $6800 portfolio were 8 x 2 x $10 = $160 which killed 2.4% of my portfolio just in fees.



> Considering you purchased just 2 and 4 shares, why did you not run a simultaneous experiment with multi-year low purchases?


Sorry I didn't mean 2 shares, I meant the weighting was 1 unit weight per sector and 2 units weight for IFP and VRX because they were the only materials and pharma stocks, respectively.


----------



## Toronto.gal

^ It makes more sense now with the increased share average, though I'm still not clear with the conclusions.


----------



## dime

Exited MRU, WMT, and BLK. They all seemed to be at the high end of the 5 year average of the forward PE ratio relative to the long term growth expectations. Might buy them back cheaper later when they sell off a bit.


----------



## Ben1491

sold 100 shares of ry @ 80.00 and 250 shares of td @53.50. Will sell $15,000 worth of either of them before new year.
Well, will buy some back after the new year though.


----------



## Islenska

Sold ~5% of SLF, MFC and GWO, just trimming and goes to the margin account balance...........


----------



## Ben1491

Finally sold 180 shares of RY. Gain 70 bucks by not selling 2 days ago. However, spent way too much time watching the market last 2 days..........


----------



## Killer Z

Ben1491 said:


> sold 100 shares of ry @ 80.00 and 250 shares of td @53.50. Will sell $15,000 worth of either of them before new year.
> Well, will buy some back after the new year though.


You trade in and out of CDN banks? To most these are more so long positions but to each their own.


----------



## Ben1491

Killer Z said:


> You trade in and out of CDN banks? To most these are more so long positions but to each their own.


Need to withdraw cash from my RRIF before the new year. Will transfer to my TFSA and non-registered account, buy them back like the past few years. Although this time I might wait a bit before I pull the trigger.


----------



## Retired Peasant

Can't you do a direct transfer of the stock? I didn't think you had to sell and re-buy?


----------



## Ben1491

Retired Peasant said:


> Can't you do a direct transfer of the stock? I didn't think you had to sell and re-buy?


I needed withdraw a specified number of dollars and cents. Don't think I can transfer with fraction of a share to meet the amount. Anyway, I might hold the cash for little while before I re-invest.


----------



## bflannel

Sold my American Apparel:NYSE for a very nice return! Happy to get this volatile play out of my hands.


----------



## Eder

Their ex CEO was a perv....unreal.


----------



## AMABILE

finally sold POT for an 11% gain


----------



## gardner

Sold some ADBE at 72.60. Rest goes if I can catch it over 74.


----------



## larry81

Sell ? Selling mean triggering early capital gains and writing checks to CRA ! Heresy !!!


----------



## AMABILE

not necessarily---
selling for a capital loss in an unregistered acct
selling for a profit inside your TFSA or RRSP


----------



## Islenska

Finally got rid of EWS (I/shares Singapore ETF) at a small profit, the Cdn$ helped and it has paid some cash dividend over the years

Not one of my stellar moves!


----------



## 299889

Sold TD for a small profit Im happy to walk away with 

Bought: $49.99
Sold: $52.30

Solid first buy and sell of my investing career.

I know the stock will probably go way up but I decided to take my small profit Im happy with.


----------



## the_apprentice

Sold my shares of Diageo (DEO) today, and converted the $USD from the sale to $CAD.


----------



## Moneytoo

Sold Boeing, Diageo and Starbucks. Will keep USD to buy VTI and VEA (but maybe later, when this quarter earnings craze dries up a bit )


----------



## zylon

Sold Canadian Solar (CSIQ-us) today on the pop.

Nothing wrong with the company;
just booking profits with expectation that price could drop ~25% in coming months, especially if there's a general market summer correction.

pro - point & figure price objective = 61.50
con - weekly chart reveals falling tops. Needs 41.12 then 44.50 to reach blue sky. All time high was ~$52

http://stockcharts.com/freecharts/gallery.html?CSIQ

http://www.4-traders.com/CANADIAN-SOLAR-INC-36332/?type_recherche=rapide&mots=csiq


----------



## CharlesF.Donahue

I am also waiting for inevitable correction on the markets. It moves on all direction not in one direction.


----------



## zylon

*Royal Gold RGLD-us*










live charts:
http://stockcharts.com/freecharts/gallery.html?RGLD


----------



## gardner

more ADBE


----------



## Woody

Chrous Aviation. Bought in at 2.85 a share and sold at 5.93. Paid most of my commission fee's for the entire year with the dividends it brought in as well. I can't praise it enough but with that major return I couldn't be greedy and live with myself if it dropped.


----------



## KaeJS

Sold my RCI.B.TO @ $44.25.

Was easy money. 2 week flip.


----------



## humble_pie

oh my goodness, a fierce proxy fight for Gran Tierra Energy (GTE) has broken out. Stock zoomed today, then started to fall, i sold my shares at a mild profit including the pennies i had to pay to back the short july calls in the position. 

seems the invaders want to restrict GTE exploration to colombia alone while existing direction & management are exploring in peru, colombia & brazil. What would i know, other than that dirty proxy battles are usually something to avoid.

i might invest the proceeds in Bankers' pete. Gotta check how many insiders are in BNK first, though, how immune are they to takeover wars. The media is saying that all the big predators are preparing to pounce on many cheap, small resource companies.


----------



## canibus

humble_pie said:


> oh my goodness, a fierce proxy fight for Gran Tierra Energy (GTE) has broken out. Stock zoomed today, then started to fall, i sold my shares at a mild profit including the pennies i had to pay to back the short july calls in the position.
> 
> seems the invaders want to restrict GTE exploration to colombia alone while existing direction & management are exploring in peru, colombia & brazil. What would i know, other than that dirty proxy battles are usually something to avoid.
> 
> i might invest the proceeds in Bankers' pete. Gotta check how many insiders are in BNK first, though, how immune are they to takeover wars. The media is saying that all the big predators are preparing to pounce on many cheap, small resource companies.


I'm assuming this is a Google Finance error?


----------



## zylon

Sold part of Andrew Peller (ADW.A) yesterday. (+16% return)
It's a marrying type of stock, but if I can enhance returns with a bit of trading, she might forgive me.

ADW.A seasonality:
http://stockcharts.com/freecharts/seasonality.php?symbol=ADW/A.TO


----------



## zylon

Sold Canadian Utilities (CU) covered calls.
Oct 16/15 strike $38.00

I still think there's a good chance that CU goes lower;
perhaps over 3.5% yield.


----------



## KaeJS

Zylon,

You picked a great day to do this!
I was a little bit early as I wrote the calls when the price was about $36 and I wrote them for a $36 strike.

Are you 2 Contracts at $0.55 premium?


----------



## zylon

> Are you 2 Contracts at $0.55 premium?


Yep, that would be me.

I see on the CU thread that you collected $1?
That is not a bad deal at all - and your shares might not be called away; if this sector continues to go lower.


----------



## newfoundlander61

Sold my holding in CWB, originally purchased at $28.41, sold today for $30.20


----------



## KaeJS

zylon said:


> Yep, that would be me.
> 
> I see on the CU thread that you collected $1?
> That is not a bad deal at all - and your shares might not be called away; if this sector continues to go lower.


Yes, I collected $1. I figured with the dividend payment ($0.30) and the $1 premium, I would be effectively "selling" at $37.30, should the shares get called away.

This is the 3rd time I've written calls on CU this year, I think. I wrote calls on it for June 19 for a $36 strike and didn't get put to it, so I'm just tacking on this October Call to see if I can get away with it.

A $36 strike is pretty low - but I'm hoping with the dividend payment, the possible worsening of AB economy and maybe some interest rate fears in September area... It might work out in my favour.


----------



## KaeJS

newfoundlander61 said:


> Sold my holding in CWB, originally purchased at $28.41, sold today for $30.20


Nice. Congratulations.


----------



## MrMatt

Sold half my AMBA in the mid one-teens.


----------



## KaeJS

Sold 5 Calls on CPG.TO.
August 21, 2015 for $0.45 @ $27 strike.


----------



## zylon

^^ sounds like an okay plan to me, KaeJS ^^

Today I'm selling the concept of _'don't worry - be happy'_.












> Maybe Greece will leave the Euro. Maybe they won’t. But please don’t lay awake at night worrying if it will hurt a low-cost, well-diversified portfolio.
> 
> source: http://www.behaviorgap.com/greece-fact-of-the-day-a-grexit-probably-doesnt-apply-to-you/


----------



## 1980z28

All TDB903 and TDB907

Will pickup some CVE and FTS


----------



## Rusty O'Toole

Doing calendar spreads and diagonals. Selling ATM or near the money calls in SPY, TLT, GLD, IWM and Apple 15 - 20 days out, backed up by equal number of December and January calls the same strike or 1 strike farther OTM.


----------



## zylon

*Emera Inc. (EMA)*

*This week sold one EMA covered call option.
Nov 20/15, strike $46.00, filled at $1.40*










table source: http://investdb.theglobeandmail.com...01508141643410002&pi_currency=&pi_param_1=268


----------



## humble_pie

^^ zylon if u are so crazy about emera why did you sell a call so close to the money?

also let us be reasonable here. How is one-call-proceeds-140-dollars news?


----------



## Westerncanada

1980z28 said:


> All TDB903 and TDB907
> 
> Will pickup some CVE and FTS


Betting on energy. ? 

I sold all my td900 and 902 today for a p0rofit and going to move into cpg, G and whitecap.


----------



## zylon

humble_pie said:


> ^^also let us be reasonable here.


----------



## humble_pie

sorry zylon i'm just not able to understand how $140 is investment news

there are folks on here regularly doing several thousand $$ trades per day.

i remember the first time i did 5 trades per day, i was telling my favourite broker that i was exhausted by the effort.

oh that's nothing, he replied. I have clients who are doing 30 trades per day, he said.

some time after that i told a close friend working at IB about the other broker with the 30-trades-per-day clients. Oh that's nothing, said IB, we have clients doing 300 trades per day.


----------



## Eder

Well today I sold 1000 RCI.b as I am way overweight in telecom...still have a lot. Also sold Keyera as it is a double for me and I am also overweight on mid stream oil companies. With those profits it was a great time to finally dump my albatross...all my Teck went on the block to minimize capital gains. I want to get back into Teck next year.

(if anyone responds with the word Refugee or Nazi here I swear I will lose it)


----------



## Moneytoo

Eder said:


> (if anyone responds with the word Refugee or Nazi here I swear I will lose it)


Sorry, just can't resist (read your older posts yesterday as I couldn't remember when you appeared and what's your opinion on hot subjects - but haven't seen you losing it, so just curious... )


----------



## gibor365

Eder said:


> Well today I sold 1000 RCI.b as I am way overweight in telecom...still have a lot. Also sold Keyera as it is a double for me and I am also overweight on mid stream oil companies. With those profits it was a great time to finally dump my albatross...all my Teck went on the block to minimize capital gains. I want to get back into Teck next year.
> 
> (if anyone responds with the word Refugee or Nazi here I swear I will lose it)


 Why to sell RCI?! Refugees gonna get the most expensive Internet, Cable and cells 

P.S. Sorry, couldn't resist too


----------



## Eder

Haha...I guess no thread is safe.


----------



## Moneytoo

Eder said:


> Haha...I guess no thread is safe.


I think I finally found a safe haven: http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/14571-Valeant-Pharmaceuticals-(VRX-TO-VRX)


----------



## zylon

*TransCanada : in business to deliver*


online photo storage


----------



## FrugalTrader

Zylon, what is your rationale for selling?


----------



## zylon

FrugalTrader said:


> Zylon, what is your rationale for selling?


In the process of phasing out of the DIY game.

So far this year have sold Emera (EMA), American Water Works (AWK-us), Valero Energy (VLO-us), TransCanada (TRP).
Still holding about two dozen individual equities; will likely need $2,000 gold and $75 oil to get out at reasonable prices.

Also consolidating mutual fund holdings into balanced funds (PHN, RBC, Mawer).

CAD & USD cash now about 15% - anything above that is destined for metals via CEF.A and SPPP-us.


----------



## olivaw

I'll be selling my entire position in INTC this year. I don't have a compelling reason to sell INTC. I am just converting the few remaining stocks in my portfolio to broad based ETFs. I'll use the proceeds from the INTC sale to purchase VTI. 

I have mixed feelings about the company. It has been a cash cow with dividend increases and share price accumulation. Still, I have been disappointed by their inability to make inroads into the smart phone chip market. I have no meaningful insight to offer because I have lost interest in following company announcements and financials.


----------



## gibor365

> Still, I have been disappointed by their inability to make inroads into the smart phone chip market.


 They just don't want it... 7-8 years ago INTC decided to concentrate on core business (where they are doing good) as all other projected they thed weren't really successful ...
We hold INTC in US brokerage and every year getting cheque aroung $1,500US (from dividends) and cheques becomes bigger and bigger every year.... No any intention to sell INTC...

I understand that you are retired ... so wouldn't solid dividends stream preferable than potential appreciation?


----------



## doctrine

Sold 1700 shares of CBL.TO at $13.50 after today's dramatic 30% jump. ACB was $8.13, with two dividends, pocketed a nice 70% return over 3-4 months. Almost $10k. Best trade in a few years.


----------



## 1980z28

All my banks,sold
All my FM,sold

Sitting on some cash,paid out leverage


Also sold all my POT


----------



## nakedput

I have an important meeting tomorrow with someone from a financial firm. I was wondering if someone could give me a few long/short ideas with backup that I could recommend (preferably mid or blue chip). Me personally, I would not recommend anything in these markets as I think we are currently in the midst of a recession, or there is a recession around the corner. My long ideas are mainly centered around shorting western real estate, staying away from oil & gas/energy, possibly buying commodities that have pulled back significantly. What say you? Just looking for ideas an a little analysis. I will do the own research myself.


----------



## zylon

nakedput said:


> ... What say you? Just looking for ideas an a little analysis. I will do the own research myself.


EasyPeasy - short materials - long health care.

Just kidding

Here's a snap shot of year-to-date performance of TSX sectors.
At first glance it seems obvious to short or at least sell materials, and buy-low health care.
However, I think it's possible that the last quarter of 2016 will be stronger than the first quarter, for materials. What happens in between? (shrugs shoulders)
If I wanted to buy equities now, health care would be a good place to shop.

Clicking on the link below the chart will take you to a line chart of the sectors.
- possible to toggle between line chart and bar chart (blue arrow on left)
- view different time frames by dragging slider or right-click slider (blue arrow on right)


*live link:* http://stockcharts.com/freecharts/perf.php?$SPTCD,$SPTTK,$SPTIN,$SPTMT,$SPTEN,$SPTCS,$SPTHC,$SPTUT,$SPTFS

FYI : ModelPriceGuy gave heads-up that GILD-us *might* be a top pick on BNN - Thursday April 14
-see ModelPrice App on Facebook.


picture share


----------



## mars

Decided to crystalize some profits and I sold off my shares of INE. I was up over 60% and this stock was becoming to large a portion of my portfolio. I could have just trimmed but I figured it was a good ride, time to move on. I also have PBH and it is just under a triple and is also becoming a large portion of my portfolio. Been debating selling this stock or just trimming. Once again it has treated me well and there could be further upside but I don't see another triple from current prices.


----------



## birdman

Sold 300 RY and 500 BMO to lessen my overweight position in banks. Price seemed good and intend to sit on my hands for a while.


----------



## zylon

Sold Sentry Precious Metals Fund.

I believe the PM sector has lots of room and time to run higher;
allocation is getting close to my limit of 25% so I need to sell something.

No immediate plan for the cash;
if PMs happen to plummet this summer, I'll reload in the same space 
- possibly with a different vehicle, as Sentry MER is quite high.



Table source: http://portfoliodb.theglobeandmail.com/


----------



## james4beach

I sold my entire position in DSG and PLI. This activity was part of my DIVZ portfolio reconstruction/balance
http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showt...rtfolio-DIVZ?p=1188865&viewfull=1#post1188865


----------



## james4beach

zylon said:


> Sold Sentry Precious Metals Fund. ...
> if PMs happen to plummet this summer, I'll reload in the same space
> - possibly with a different vehicle, as Sentry MER is quite high.


Have you considered buying some bullion exposure instead of miners? The bullion has done better than the miners over time.
http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/65498-GOLD-ETFs


----------



## zylon

james4beach said:


> Have you considered buying some bullion exposure instead of miners? The bullion has done better than the miners over time.


I have a boatload of CEF.A towing life rafts PSLV (Sprott silver) and SPPP (Sprott platinum & palladium).

Good chance that Thomson is correct when he says, *"Gold stocks are beginning what will probably become the biggest upside price movement in the history of financial markets!"*


*Quarterly bars chart of the XAU gold stocks index versus gold.*




Enlarged chart and accompanying editorial can be found here:
http://www.321gold.com/editorials/thomson_s/thomson_s_062116.html


----------



## james4beach

I'm happy to hear you have CEF.A 

I don't buy into those goldbug articles about gold going sky high ... but the reality is that gold bullion has far exceeded the TSX performance since 2000. It is quite simply the best performing major asset class in recent times. It's very sensible to have it as an allocation in the portfolio (frankly I think it's irresponsible to not have some allocation to gold).

Here's a good illustration of the bullion price versus the mining stocks (XGD, blue line). You can see that miners (blue) initially tracked bullion (green), but starting in 2011 they dramatically under-performed

http://stockcharts.com/h-sc/ui?s=$GOLD:$CDW&p=D&st=2002-01-01&en=(today)&id=p08984858799

CEF.A hasn't done quite as well as pure bullion (like holding bars in a vault) but has still done better than miners. The silver allocation in CEF.A has dragged performance lately.


----------



## zylon

james4beach said:


> Here's a good illustration of the bullion price versus the mining stocks (XGD, blue line). You can see that miners (blue) initially tracked bullion (green), but starting in 2011 they dramatically under-performed


100% correct - the underlying commodity outperforms the related securities in a bear market.

Since January this year gold & silver have been in a bull market, and the bullion to stocks ratio has reversed - the equities outperform the commodity.

Whether this new bull continues or not, I don't know; that's why I own both the equities and the bullion.

This is nothing new to you *j4b*, I only post it in case someone else finds it useful.

Year-to-date performance:


Code:


Global Gold ETF - XGD: +90%
     Royal Gold - RGL: +78%
 Silver Wheaton - SLW: +66%
  Franco Nevada - FNV: +50%
   Gold priced in CAD: +17%


----------



## 1980z28

su,cpg,bte, all of it from purchase a couple of days ago

was leverage buy,paid of leverage and the rest for me


----------



## mrPPincer

Rebalanced back to target while CIBC still has the free etf trades.
Sold some VCN, VNQ, VWO, also some TDB911 & TDB902.


----------



## Steve Divi

I just sold KMI. They sold off some gems to pay off debt. The market liked it, I didn't. Probably sold it too soon but I have never been good with market timing.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## 1980z28

2800 tdb902 today ,still holding more

hoping for a pull back in the run up from the last couple of weeks

want some cash on hand to get more csh.un,car.un,ruf.un and some lb


----------



## londoncalling

Exited OSB.TO (NORBORD) after holding for 2 years @ 31.85. Recent run up provided a selling opportunity. Further rational can be found here 

http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/16203-Norbord-Inc-(NBD-TO)/page2


----------



## amack081

Sold half my position of TCLA 10.50% gain after commissions.
Prefer to have increased cash positions for dips.


----------



## peterk

Started selling TCK.B above $21, trimming 50 shares at a time. Still have 1300 shares, which is way too many, Teck is my largest holding.


----------



## zylon

*https://www.cuc-cayman.com/*

Sold Caribbean Utilities (CUP.U)

Price stretched 16% above the 200-day moving average.
This qualifies as "selling into strength".
A nice dividend; paid in USD.
In case anyone is tempted to buy, be aware that this is a very thinly traded stock.
Listed on TSX in USD.



free screenshot software


----------



## mrPPincer

Pulled some cash out today, just a rebalance towards target allocation before year's end.
Sold some VCN, TDB902, TDB911.


----------



## james4beach

I've sold my remaining positions in mining stocks, and instead boosted my long term investments in CEF.A and MNT. This gives me gold and silver exposure, and they have shown better long term performance than miners.


----------



## londoncalling

On Dec 2 2nd trimmed my position in AFN by 40%. Was overweight in the position and didn't feel the recent run up was justified. Sure US crop yield were large but I don't expect that to result in YOY sustainable performance. Good stock but ag is somewhat cyclical.

Cheers


----------



## zylon

*Inter Pipeline Ltd (IPL)*

Sold my remaining shares of IPL today.
These were "free" shares left after I sold half when price doubled from my cost base.

No immediate plan for the cash; some options are:

buy more PrairieSky (PSK) if there's a nice pull-back
buy more gold/silver bullion (CEF.A)
buy more USD - unlikely at this time
leave in CAD - not for long



picture uploader


----------



## Eder

Sold 15% of my RCI.b ...free money today.


----------



## hboy54

Hi:

Trimmed back OSB at $38 and TECK.B at just under $34 today. Both are large positions in my portfolio. I had a target weighting of 10%, but am now heading for about 8%. 

I want to reduce leverage this year for 2 reasons: My wife is retiring, and last year was so good that it seems like a time to now "be fearful when others are greedy". I also thought I'd get this year's capital gains booked in case JT has a surprise for us in the budget.

Like many, I have a harder time selling than buying.

I think likely some MX will go on the block too as soon as I get it journaled over to the Canadian side. It is my largest holding, and has run up nicely the past year.

hboy54


----------



## hboy54

Hi:



hboy54 said:


> I think likely some MX will go on the block too as soon as I get it journaled over to the Canadian side. It is my largest holding, and has run up nicely the past year.


And done at $64 and a bit to get to 9% of portfolio. Leverage down to 18% of net worth. Booked enough capital gains to get me into desired income tax range.

hboy54


----------



## agent99

hboy54 said:


> Hi:
> 
> 
> 
> And done at $64 and a bit to get to 9% of portfolio. Leverage down to 18% of net worth. Booked enough capital gains to get me into desired income tax range.
> 
> hboy54


My MX was actually free after twice selling 50% after a double. I just keep it now. Pays a small div and I am interested in how well a one-product company does given the ups and downs it has had over the years.

I do have a limit order in on HudBay but it has not yet reached my sell price. I have quite a lot (too much) and want to reduce my exposure to materials sector. It could reach $14-$15, but I will sell before then.


----------



## Eder

Sold 1000 A&W...bought deal upcoming at $39.25 so will buy back cheaper next month.


----------



## AMABILE

Sold GIBSON ENERGY ( GEI ) for a 30% gain in my TFSA

still holding a lot in my registered account for more 

growth and the juicy dividend


----------



## zylon

*Stillwater Mining - SWC : nyse*

Better than selling - a takeover by _Sibanye_ at $18

Very good chance that the deal will go through.

"Stillwater Mining (SWC +3.6%) says the Committee on Foreign Investment in the United States cleared its proposed takeover by Sibanye Gold (SBGL -0.3%), saying the deal would not result in any national security issues.

"Both SWC and SBGL have scheduled shareholders’ meetings on April 25 to vote on the deal.

"The acquisition would make SBGL the world's third largest palladium producer and fourth largest platinum group metals miner; SWC is the only U.S. miner of the two metals."

source: https://seekingalpha.com/news/3257318-sibanyes-proposed-takeover-stillwater-mining-cleared-cfius

Speculating Shorts get Spanked: 17% short float



http://finviz.com/quote.ashx?t=SWC


----------



## DigginDoc

500 AQN on stop loss for 29% total in tfsa


----------



## james4beach

I plan to sell a 2018 govt bond with less than a year to maturity and use the cash to buy more MNT, the Royal Canadian Mint's gold reserves. I already am at my target stock allocation but need some more gold.


----------



## DigginDoc

Sold 200 WJA in tfsa to build a little cash. 15% return.


----------



## peterk

DigginDoc said:


> Sold 200 WJA in tfsa to build a little cash. 15% return.


Same


----------



## jargey3000

DOH! SHOULDA sold some FTS a few days ago @ $47 & taken a 100% profit off da table!!!


----------



## like_to_retire

jargey3000 said:


> DOH! SHOULDA sold some FTS a few days ago @ $47 & taken a 100% profit off da table!!!


To me, FTS is the opposite of a trader. It's something you buy for its yield and keep forever. I guess everyone sees investing differently.

ltr


----------



## AltaRed

Maybe. We have had a 30 year bond bull market with ever decreasing costs of debt. The leveraged high debt companies have not been tested in a long term bond bear market. Dividend growth by all those utilities, pipelines, telecoms could stall indefinitely.


----------



## like_to_retire

AltaRed said:


> Maybe. We have had a 30 year bond bull market with ever decreasing costs of debt. The leveraged high debt companies have not been tested in a long term bond bear market. Dividend growth by all those utilities, pipelines, telecoms could stall indefinitely.


Maybe, but if not utilities, pipes and telecoms - then what?

ltr


----------



## treva84

like_to_retire said:


> Maybe, but if not utilities, pipes and telecoms - then what?
> 
> ltr


Financials (Banks, insurance).

Those companies that are relatively less indebted compared to their peers (i.e. CNR).

On the plus side, there is some pricing power baked into the scenario - i.e. if the cost of debt increases, Rogers / Bell / Telus can raise the price of phones plans / internet and people will still likely pay (they boast retention rates of ~99%). Regulated utilities have less of a ceiling, but they also won't operate at a loss. Pipelines are a toll bridge; as long as oil / natural gas flow they will never cease to exist. 

Alta is right though, the debt binge has to come to an end eventually.


----------



## like_to_retire

treva84 said:


> Alta is right though, the debt binge has to come to an end eventually.


Agreed, but I won't be dropping my utilities, pipes and telecoms. I feel they'll adapt to rising rates as long as it's rolled out slowly. Rates shocks could be a problem, but I don't think it'll occur - there's little to cause it. I suspect governments and their deficits will have a much harder time.

ltr


----------



## birdman

like_to_retire said:


> Maybe, but if not utilities, pipes and telecoms - then what?
> 
> ltr


Good question and I too am looking for other areas. Recently increased my holding of CSH.UN and EXE but feel they are slow growers. Lifecos seem expensive and I'm already loaded up with banks. Was looking at Loblaws. Recently sold CHE.UN which had a good dividend but sales and profit made me a bit nervous at least for the time being.


----------



## jargey3000

like_to_retire said:


> To me, FTS is the opposite of a trader. It's something you buy for its yield and keep forever. I guess everyone sees investing differently.
> 
> ltr


 ...not really a "trader" for me.... I've held it since BEFORE it was FTS - originally "Nfld Light & Power" shares! back in the 80's? before it became "Fortis" At some point ya gotta consider pocekting a profit???


----------



## MARKJONES330

Sold all my Reits and utilities. Interest rate hiked. Only downhill is waiting for them. Growth stocks all the way.


----------



## AltaRed

like_to_retire said:


> Agreed, but I won't be dropping my utilities, pipes and telecoms. I feel they'll adapt to rising rates as long as it's rolled out slowly. Rates shocks could be a problem, but I don't think it'll occur - there's little to cause it. I suspect governments and their deficits will have a much harder time.
> 
> ltr


I am not suggesting dropping them. Just saying the dividend growth story may stall and thus valuations (stock prices) may soften/come down/flatline for years.


----------



## canew90

AltaRed said:


> I am not suggesting dropping them. Just saying the dividend growth story may stall and thus valuations (stock prices) may soften/come down/flatline for years.


We're fully invested and don't plan to sell any, just continue to hold and believe it would take quite a bit for them to stop increasing their dividend. Even if they just held their dividend I'd be happy as our income is much higher than our expenses. If I was in the accumulation phase I'd buy more if & when they drop.


----------



## Eder

Sold 18132 Western Forest Products for quick ~36% gain...I'm worried about BC's socialist government...they prefer to hug their trees.


----------



## Eder

Sold Tricon Capital Group ... not a core holding but made me money. Loading up for a BCE miss on earnings.


----------



## AltaRed

Eder said:


> Sold Tricon Capital Group ... not a core holding but made me money. Loading up for a BCE miss on earnings.


Might want to be careful on BCE. I see it potentially going sideways for a very long time. Lots of debt, loss of landlines, and Bell Media is facing headwinds with many of its offerings. I've got full positions in all of T, BCE and RCI.B but am likely going to get out of at least one of those positions when I see something else I want (of a multi-national nature). FWIW, each of T and RCI.B have their vunlerabilities as well. Time to re-visit all 3.


----------



## Benting

Sold all my BCE and VRX yesterday. Waiting for the divy from TD next Monday and to put all in RY next week.


----------



## Eder

AltaRed said:


> Might want to be careful on BCE.


Appreciate the warning. Most here know BCE is by far my largest holding already.BCE is already down about 10% from its peak and with a ho hum quarter another 5% drop is likely. I'm pretty comfortable adding around the $55 mark. 
Debt is a concern at 1.2 debt/equity but is better at this point than Telus (1.5) or Rogers (2.6) . Other utilities like Transcanada (2.1) and Fortis (1.6) carry more debt as well so imo BCE is not too leveraged today.


----------



## Beaver101

Sad to sell little WEF but then it hit a high ... now what to buy?


----------



## Rusty O'Toole

Got stopped out of AAOI in the earnings debacle. My biggest loss this year.


----------



## Eder

All 13k of my WEF sold...I'll revisit it next March as usual.


----------



## londoncalling

Smart move Eder... OSB is approaching the same price as plywood in Canada. WEF is more than a softwood stock and my understanding is most of the BC forest fires are in softwood areas thus pushing up the prices. I was debating putting in a sell order. Am headed to BC next week for work and may hold off till then. May trim my position by a 1/3rd and buy back during a pullback. Cheers


----------



## Eder

Sold 5000 of BTB reit ... no more reits in my portfolio...put the proceeds into a TransAlta strip bond maturing in 2 years.


----------



## gardner

Any particular reason why you've dumped REITs? Personally I am underweight on REITs compared to my plan. But I am considering revising my plan since my REIT holdings look to be mostly dogs. I could dump REITs entirely too -- except maybe FCR, which isn't actually a REIT.


----------



## Eder

Just pruning a business that will most likely not grow in the next few years...I thought they would be a decent bet on Quebec's economy but I was wrong. Since it was in my RRSP I was able to swap it out for a short term bond paying 3.5% ...about 1/2 the yield of BTB but with little risk. 

My other reits I have sold (RioCan, HR) I used the funds for something a bit more lucrative these days...namely Intact Financial & TD. 

I still own FCR but have nearly sold them several times the last few months...II think they will get the axe as well soon. 

I do want to buy back into Tricon Capital Group if it gets down to $9.50 or so as they invest in USA properties...


----------



## peterk

Just sold everything of EMP.A for a 45% profit. A rare "win" in my TFSA.


----------



## jargey3000

peterk said:


> Just sold everything of EMP.A for a 45% profit. A rare "win" in my TFSA.


sweet!!!


----------



## Eder

Pizza Pizza out the door....nice gain but there's better spot for the cash.


----------



## peterk

Sold the rest of CWB for 19% gains.


----------



## bds

peterk said:


> Sold the rest of CWB for 19% gains.


What's your reason for selling? I have been thinking about selling as well just to cut back on my financials exposure


----------



## Eder

Sold all my First Capital Realty....held it for years but a lot of headwinds for it now and I'm trying to cut down the number of equities I hold to under 20.


----------



## Eder

Sold my Kinder Morgan Canada for small gain...Trans Mountain is going slower than planned (big surprise)


----------



## jargey3000

...finally let go of a few FTS shares inside rrsp ...at a 97% gain...


----------



## Eder

Sold 35% of my Telus today...greed is good


----------



## Pluto

Sold TECK.B for a tiny gain after being up some thousands on a couple of occasions. 
some say it isn't market timing, its time in the market. But for boom and bust stocks like TECK, timing is everything. I have to face the facts that this one, with its roller coaster ride, basically defeated me and I'm out while the getting is good.


----------



## Borat

Sold VEE.


----------



## FinancialPanther

Eder said:


> Pizza Pizza out the door....nice gain but there's better spot for the cash.


What are some better spots to park cash?


----------



## agent99

Some housecleaning and raised some cash to pay taxes and pay off car loan.

In taxable a/cs
Sold PIC.A (big CG, but only due to ROC)
Sold more CPG with big capital loss to balance gain from PIC.
Sold some BMO on US side to generate some US$. Should have done it when C$ was higher!

In Registered
Sold all TD Monthly Income Fund. No longer permitted to buy it in BMOIL account.
Sold Aecon convertible debentures at above purchase price (company will likely be bought by Chinese)

Will look at alternative monthly income funds to mop up interest & dividends in Reg a/cs


----------



## GalacticPineapple

FinancialPanther said:


> What are some better spots to park cash?


If you want restaurant stocks you might prefer BPF.UN or SRV.UN.


----------



## Butters

Sold my FTS and T (some of my original stocks)
Sold BRK.b - I do think Buffet will do well with his APPL


Planning to simplify my portfolio and buy VTI in RRSP next week after the journal . Have VCN and XAW in TFSA


----------



## mars

Ended up selling MSFT and RDS.A this week, I had covered calls written on them and they breached the strike price, so the calls were exercised and my stocks assigned. I was hoping to keep them a little longer, but can't really complain as I made money on both the call and the sale.


----------



## 1980z28

1500 CAR.UN

Great company,,,but one of my largest holdings in share count,,,,,have to sell some


----------



## Eder

After a long horrible ride, today I finally sold Bonterra Energy for tax loss purposes. It was only 200 shares but a good reminder to me to never buy commodity based equities ever,ever,ever.


----------



## 1980z28

1000 shares of SLF yesterday


----------



## Benting

Sold a few shares of RY in RRIF and LIF for forced withdrawal this year.


----------



## Mechanic

1000 shares of F.N today. Not been a great performer, collected divs is all. Sold for a very small profit as I believe the funds can be deployed better elsewhere. Been watching for a while, latest class action was the clincher


----------



## Mechanic

Finally unloaded my shares of PAR.UN from both RRSP and unreg. Good div, although I can see it being reduced, but worst performing reit I have and I don't see much light down the tunnel. Figured I would take the loss now as I have quite a few gains to offset it against.


----------



## Eder

Raising money as my cash pile getting low....

Today I sold non core positions in Brookfield Renewable Energy, Rocky Mountain Equipment,Algonquin Power,Exco Technologies, and Kinder Morgan Canada. All have been profitable other than Exco...man was I wrong about that pig.


----------



## Eder

Sold Mawer Canadian Equity Fund ... it was up about 10% over 2 1/2 years I owned it plus a couple annual distributions. I can do better myself I think.


----------



## jargey3000

Eder said:


> Sold Mawer Canadian Equity Fund ... it was up about 10% over 2 1/2 years I owned it plus a couple annual distributions. I can do better myself I think.


hope that doesn't fall into the "famous last words" category....


----------



## fatcat

starbucks


----------



## Mechanic

Just sold my MMJ


----------



## hboy54

Sold some of my Teck.b in mid $36 range. More to go in a few days when shares journal over to my cash account. Have been overweight and have done well. The signals are out there that many things are in a bubble and irrationality is becoming rampant. Seems a good time to wind down greed.

Hboy54


----------



## hboy54

hboy54 said:


> Sold some of my Teck.b in mid $36 range. More to go in a few days when shares journal over to my cash account. Have been overweight and have done well. The signals are out there that many things are in a bubble and irrationality is becoming rampant. Seems a good time to wind down greed.
> 
> Hboy54


Another batch gone in $37 range. Still very large position at just under 6% of portfolio.


----------



## peterk

hboy54 said:


> Another batch gone in $37 range. Still very large position at just under 6% of portfolio.


Same. I've almost halved it but Teck is still my largest holding. Guess I should've waited and not sold all those shares in the 20s though... :stupid:


----------



## Eder

Could be worse I sold mine at $12....bleh


----------



## hboy54

Eder said:


> Could be worse I sold mine at $12....bleh


Oh I started selling about $12 too, and at about a half a dozen numbers between there and $37. Was riding it at approximately 10% of portfolio but heading to the 5% range now. Things have been to good for to long and it just feels right to wind things back a bit.


----------



## kac147

Would like to sell CJR.B since I made a wrong decision of buying. I bought it at $11.63 and now it dropped to $9.


----------



## hboy54

hboy54 said:


> Oh I started selling about $12 too, and at about a half a dozen numbers between there and $37. Was riding it at approximately 10% of portfolio but heading to the 5% range now. Things have been to good for to long and it just feels right to wind things back a bit.


More TECK.B gone today. Now at 4% portfolio weighting. Purchased EMA with the proceeds.

hboy54


----------



## Eder

hboy54 said:


> Purchased EMA with the proceeds.
> 
> hboy54


 No friend of FTS or EMA juicier?


----------



## hboy54

Eder said:


> No friend of FTS or EMA juicier?


Seems to me the fundamental numbers on EMA a bit better. I don't do much research or put much deep thought into my investing decisions. Quite arbitrary at times.

hboy54


----------



## hboy54

Hi:

Sold 26% of BBD.B holdings today at $3.87. Good chance I will regret this as the winds have been more favourable for the Bomber of late. However it was inching towards 13% of portfolio and I needed to balance it back a bit.

Hboy54


----------

